# Tempo em S.Joaquim, cidade mais fria do Brasil, entre 1320 a 1440 m. em Santa Catarin



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Fev 2006 às 15:15)

ESTOU COMEÇANDO A NAVEGAR E A COLOCAR INFORMAÇÕES DO BRASIL, EM ESPECIAL DE ONDE MORO, S.JOAQUIM/SC/BRASIL.

S.JOAQUIM FICA LOCALIZADA NO SUDESTE DE SANTA CATARINA, A -28.17 S E -49.55 OESTE. OS DADOS SÃO DA CLIMATERRA, MINHA EMPRESA DE METEOROLGIA, PRÓXIMO AO CENTRO DA CIDADE (+-23000 HABITANTES), A 1345 m. 
PARTES DA CIDADE ESTÃ A 1400/1450 m E NA ÁREA MAIS BAIXA A +-1320 m.
TEM CLIMA TEMPERADO, VERÃO BEM AMENO E INVERNO FRIO, COM OCORRÊNCIA DE NEVE EM TODOS OS ANOS, EM MÉDIA DE 5 A 7 DIAS, EM GERAL APENAS EM 1 A 3 DIAS A NEVE É MAIS SIGNIFICATIVA. JÁ FAZEM 10 ANOS QUE NÃO TEMOS UMA NEVE FORTE NA CIDADE ( ACIMA DE 15/20 CM).
EM MÉDIA OCORREM 76 DIAS COM GEADAS, SENDO QUE NA CIDADE OCORRE EM MÉDIA DE 14/18 DIAS COM MÍNIMAS NEGATIVAS, A MAIS BAIXA OFICIAL FOI DE -10,0ºC EM AGOSTO DE 1991 E A MAIS ALTA EM NOVEMBRO E DEZEMBRO, 1985 E 1971, RESPECTIVAMENTE, COM 31,4ºC. COMO O MUNICÍPIO É MUITO GRANDE, MAIS DE 1800 KM QUADRADOS, TEMOS LOCAIS EM QUE NO VERÃO VAI A MAIS DE 34/35ºC NOS DIAS MAIS QUENTES (+-850/900 m) E NOS LOCAIS MAIS ALTOS, NO DISTRITO DO CRUZEIRO (+-1510 m), ESTIMA-SE MÍNIMAS INFERIORES A -15ºC NAS PIORES ONDAS DE FRIO. EXTRA-OFICAL, TEM RELATOS DE MÍNIMAS DE ATÉ -18ºC EM ALGUNS PONTOS DO MUNICÍPIO (TERMÔMETRO NÃO PADRÃO).
É CONSIDERADA A CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL, JUNTAMENTE COM CAMPOS DO JORDÃO/SÃO PAULO E URPEMA/SANTA CATARINA, ESTAS TRÊS SÃO AS QUE APRESENTAM AS MÉDIAS MAIS BAIXAS DURANTE O INVERNO DO BRASIL.

FONTE: INMET/CLIMATERRA.



SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/02/06. 10h:00 

SECO; 16,4ºC. 

U.R.; 96% 


PRESSÃO; 1014 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NE E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). CHUVISCO INAPRECIÁVEL. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/02/06; MÍNIMA: 15,4ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 15,5ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 88%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,4 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 26 Km/h ÀS 02h:19 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 16/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 15/02/06; 34,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/02/06: 16,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,0ºC E MÍNIMA DE 20,1°C E 2,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT NO DIA 15/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR (15/02/06}; 22,6ºC/17,0ºC. RELVA; 16,2ºC E 3,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 16/02/06; 

-ºC/15,0ºC/14,0ºC. 2,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Fev 2006 às 15:19)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/02/06. 13h:00 

SECO; 18,5ºC. 

U.R.; 87% 


PRESSÃO; 1014 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNE E 6 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/02/06; MÍNIMA: 15,4ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 15,5ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 80%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,4 mm. 

RAJADA 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 26 Km/h ÀS 02h:19 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 16/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 15/02/06; 34,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/02/06: 16,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,0ºC E MÍNIMA DE 20,1°C E 2,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT NO DIA 15/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR (15/02/06}; 22,6ºC/17,0ºC. RELVA; 16,2ºC E 3,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 16/02/06; 

-ºC/15,0ºC/14,0ºC. 2,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Fev 2006 às 19:57)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/02/06. 16h:00 

SECO; 22,0ºC. 

U.R.; 64% 


PRESSÃO; 1011 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNW E 6 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO COM ABERTURAS DE SOL E CHUVA AO LONGE. (90%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/02/06; MÍNIMA: 15,4ºC, MÁXIMA: 22,2ºC, RELVA: 15,5ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 58%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,4 mm. 

RAJADA 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 26 Km/h ÀS 02h:19 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 16/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 16/02/06; 34,4ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/02/06: 16,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,2°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 16/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (16 / 02 /06}; 22,4°C/17,0ºC. RELVA; 16,2ºC E 3,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 16/02/06; 

21,6ºC/15,0ºC/14,0ºC. 2,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2006 às 00:18)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/02/06. 22h:00 

SECO; 17,5ºC. 

U.R.; 93% 


PRESSÃO; 1012 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). CHUVISCO INAPRECIÁVEL. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/02/06; MÍNIMA: 15,4ºC, MÁXIMA: 22,2ºC, RELVA: 15,5ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 58%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,4 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 27 Km/h ÀS 16h:22 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 16/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 16/02/06; 34,4ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/02/06: 16,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,2°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 16/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (16 / 02 /06}; 22,4°C/17,0ºC. RELVA; 16,2ºC E 3,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 16/02/06; 

21,6ºC/15,0ºC/14,0ºC. 2,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2006 às 06:36)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 17/02/06. 04h:32 

SECO; 15,5ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1011 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NE E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM NUVENS. (50%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 17/02/06; MÍNIMA: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 93%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: - mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 14 Km/h ÀS 02h:22 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 16/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 16/02/06; 34,4ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/02/06: 16,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,2°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 16/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (16 / 02 /06}; 22,4°C/17,0ºC. RELVA; 16,2ºC E 3,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 16/02/06; 

21,6ºC/15,0ºC/14,0ºC. 2,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2006 às 13:36)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 17/02/06. 10h:00 

SECO; 17,2ºC. 

U.R.; 85% 


PRESSÃO; 1013 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WNW E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS E SOL. (80%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 17/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,9ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 11,6ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 85%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 11 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 19 Km/h ÀS 03h:43 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 17/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 16/02/06; 34,4ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 17/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 17/02/06: 14,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 17/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,2°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 16/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (16 / 02 /06}; 22,4°C/17,0ºC. RELVA; 16,2ºC E 3,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 17/02/06; 

-ºC/14,6ºC/13,0ºC. 0,3 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2006 às 15:35)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 17/02/06. 13h:00 

SECO; 21,3ºC. 

U.R.; 76% 


PRESSÃO; 1013 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); W E 13 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS E SOL. (70%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 17/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,9ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 11,6ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 68%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 11 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 19 Km/h ÀS 03h:43 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 17/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 16/02/06; 34,4ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 17/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 17/02/06: 14,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 17/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,2°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 16/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (16 / 02 /06}; 22,4°C/17,0ºC. RELVA; 16,2ºC E 3,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 17/02/06; 

-ºC/14,6ºC/13,0ºC. 0,3 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2006 às 21:01)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 17/02/06. 16h:00 

SECO; 23,5ºC. 

U.R.; 65% 


PRESSÃO; 1011 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WSW E 13 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS E SOL. (80%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 17/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,9ºC, MÁXIMA: 23,8ºC, RELVA: 11,6ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 58%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 21 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 12h:44 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 17/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 17/02/06; 34,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 17/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 17/02/06: 14,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 17/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,0ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 17/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 17/02/06; 

23,2ºC/14,6ºC/13,0ºC. 0,3 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2006 às 07:12)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 17/02/06. 22h:00 

SECO; 17,0ºC. 

U.R.; 90% 


PRESSÃO; 1013 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SE E 6 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS. (80%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 17/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,9ºC, MÁXIMA: 23,8ºC, RELVA: 11,6ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 58%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 12h:44 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 17/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 17/02/06; 34,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 17/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 17/02/06: 14,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 17/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,0ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 17/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 17/02/06; 

23,2ºC/14,6ºC/13,0ºC. 0,3 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2006 às 07:13)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 18/02/06. 05h:06 

SECO; 15,1ºC. 

U.R.; 96% 


PRESSÃO; 1012 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (20%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 18/02/06; MÍNIMA: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 90%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 03h:45 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 17/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 17/02/06; 34,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 17/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 17/02/06: 14,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 17/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,0ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 17/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 17/02/06; 

23,2ºC/14,6ºC/13,0ºC. 0,3 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2006 às 13:22)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 18/02/06. 10h:00 

SECO; 16,9ºC. 

U.R.; 88% 


PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNW E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 18/02/06; MÍNIMA: 13,8ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 11,2ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 88%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 03h:45 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 18/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 13,8°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 17/02/06; 34,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 18/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 18/02/06: -ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 18/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,0ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 17/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 18/02/06; 

-ºC/14,0ºC/11,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2006 às 15:27)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 18/02/06. 13h:00 

SECO; 22,6ºC. 

U.R.; 70% 


PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WNW E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 18/02/06; MÍNIMA: 13,8ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 11,2ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 65%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 14 Km/h ÀS 11h:59 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 18/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 13,8°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 17/02/06; 34,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 18/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 18/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 18/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,0ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 17/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 18/02/06; 

-ºC/14,0ºC/11,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 15:38)

Não sabia que o Brasil tinha regiões tão frias


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2006 às 22:50)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 18/02/06. 16h:00 

SECO; 22,8ºC. 

U.R.; 73% 


PRESSÃO; 1013 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SE E 10 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO. (90%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 18/02/06; MÍNIMA: 13,8ºC, MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC, RELVA: 11,2ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 52%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 27 Km/h ÀS 14h:34 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 18/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 13,8°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 18/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 18/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 18/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 18/02/06; 

24,0ºC/14,0ºC/11,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2006 às 22:57)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Não sabia que o Brasil tinha regiões tão frias



SIM TEM, MAIS EM RELAÇÃO AO PAÍS É MUITO REDUZIDA A ÁREA.

+- 10% DA ÁREA DO PAÍS ESTÁ SUJEITA A QUEDA DE NEVE, QUEDAS BEM ESPORÁDICAS EM 90% DESTA ÁREA. APENAS NUMA ÁREA DE +- 10 MIL QUILÔMETROS QUADRADOS É QUE TEM NEVE ANUAL E APENAS AS CIDADES DE S.JOAQUIM, CAMBARÁ DO SUL, BOM JARDIM DA SERRA, URUPEMA, BOM JESUS E SÃO JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES É QUE TEM NEVE MAIS SIGNIFICATIVA (AS QUE DEIXAM UMA CAMADA SOBRE O SOLO, UNS CM) E APENAS NA REGIÃO DE URUPEMA, INTERIOR DE URUBICÍ, S.JOAQUIM, BOM JARDIM DA SERRA E S.JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES É QUE TEM UMA NEVADA MAIS BONITA EM TODOS OS INVERNOS (OU QUASE TODOS) NOS INVERNOS. ESTA ÁREA REDUZ PARA +- 6/7 MIL Km.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2006 às 00:53)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 18/02/06. 22h:00 

SECO; 17,2ºC. 

U.R.; 90% 


PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SE E 6 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 18/02/06; MÍNIMA: 13,8ºC, MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC, RELVA: 11,2ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 52%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 16 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 27 Km/h ÀS 14h:34 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-- (HORÁRIO REAL). 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 18/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 13,8°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 18/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 18/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 18/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 18/02/06; 

24,0ºC/14,0ºC/11,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2006 às 14:21)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 19/02/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 17,6ºC. 

U.R.; 86% 


PRESSÃO; 1017 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); ESE E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 19/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,4ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 12,4ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 86%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 5 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 01h:16 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 19/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 19/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 19/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 19/02/06; 

-ºC/14,9ºC/12,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2006 às 16:26)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 19/02/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 20,1ºC. 

U.R.; 89% 


PRESSÃO; 1017 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SSE E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). CHUVA FRACA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 19/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,4ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 12,4ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 85%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 10h:58 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 19/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 19/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 19/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 19/02/06; 

-ºC/14,9ºC/12,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2006 às 22:57)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 19/02/06. 15h:00 

SECO; 19,0ºC. 

U.R.; 91% 


PRESSÃO; 1016 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SE E 6 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). CHUVA FRACA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 19/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,4ºC, MÁXIMA: 20,1ºC, RELVA: 12,4ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 85%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 10h:58 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 19/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 19/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 19/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 19/02/06; 

20,4ºC/14,9ºC/12,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Fev 2006 às 00:37)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 19/02/06. 21h:00 

SECO; 16,6ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1016 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SE E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). CHUVA BEM FRACA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 19/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,4ºC, MÁXIMA: 20,1ºC, RELVA: 12,4ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 85%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 10h:58 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 19/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 19/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 19/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 19/02/06; 

20,4ºC/14,9ºC/12,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Fev 2006 às 07:28)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 20/02/06. 04h:24 

SECO; 14,9ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1014 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (10%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 20/02/06; MÍNIMA: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 97%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 01h:33 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 19/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 19/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 18/02/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 19/02/06; 

20,4ºC/14,9ºC/12,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Fev 2006 às 15:37)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 20/02/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 16,5ºC. 

U.R.; 93% 


PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNE E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CO MUITAS NUVENS. (80%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 20/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,3ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 12,0ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 93%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 7,3 mm. 

RAJADA 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 01h:33 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 18/02/06; 35,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 20/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/02/06: 13,9ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/02/06; 

-ºC/14,0ºC/12,8ºC. 4,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Fev 2006 às 15:41)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 20/02/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 20,8ºC. 

U.R.; 88% 


PRESSÃO; 1014 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WSW E 8 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS. (80%). HOUVE CHUVA FRACA A UMA HORA ATRÁS. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 20/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,3ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 12,0ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 78%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 7,3 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 20 Km/h ÀS 10h:48 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 19/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 20/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/02/06: 13,9ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 18/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 02 /06}; 24,6°C/14,6ºC. RELVA; 10,8ºC E 1,0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/02/06; 

-ºC/14,0ºC/12,8ºC. 4,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Fev 2006 às 16:21)

JANEIRO NAS DUAS CIDADES MAIS FRIAS DO BRASIL

Campos do Jordão - SP ( Cptec ): 

01/01 : 13,6ºC / 18,4ºC 
02/01 : 13,4ºC / 16,8ºC 
03/01 : 12,8ºC / 19,8ºC 
04/01 : 14,0ºC / 16,2ºC 
05/01 : 12,4ºC / 18,8ºC 
06/01 : 12,6ºC / 20,6ºC 
07/01 : 15,4ºC / 22,0ºC 
08/01 : 11,6ºC / 22,8ºC 
09/01 : 12,8ºC / 24,4ºC 
10/01 : 12,6ºC / 26,0ºC 
11/01 : 10,8ºC / 21,8ºC 
12/01 : 11,6ºC / 23,3ºC 
13/01 : 12,0ºC / 24,8ºC 
14/01 : 12,2ºC / 24,2ºC 
15/01 : 10,4ºC / 25,0 ºC 
16/01 : 12,8ºC / 26,8ºC 
17/01 : 12,8ºC / 25,6ºC 
18/01 : 12,6ºC / 24,4ºC 
19/01 : 11,0ºC / 23,6ºC 
20/01 : 12,0ºC / 25,4ºC 
21/01 : 11,8ºC / 26,2ºC 
22/01 : 10,0ºC / 25,2ºC 
23/01 : 11,2ºC / 25,6ºC 
24/01 : 11,8ºC / 25,4ºC 
25/01 : 11,8ºC / 28,0ºC 
26/01 : 12,6ºC / 24,6ºC 
27/01 : 12,8ºC / 24,4ºC 
28/01 : 11,8ºC / 22,8ºC 
29/01 : 13,8ºC / 17,6ºC 
30/01 : 12,4ºC / 18,8ºC 
31/01 : 13,6ºC / 24,0ºC 


São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/01 : 14,0ºC / 23,2ºC 
02/01 : 11,3ºC / 21,5ºC GRANIZO 
03/01 : 12,2ºC / 21,8ºC 
04/01 : 12,0ºC / 24,9ºC 
05/01 : 11,3ºC / 24,2ºC 
06/01 : 14,1ºC / 24,5ºC 
07/01 : 15,1ºC / 27,4ºC 
08/01 : 14,1ºC / 28,2ºC 
09/01 : 15,2ºC / 30,3ºC 
10/01 : 14,8ºC / 29,4ºC 
11/01 : 15,9ºC / 27,5ºC 
12/01 : 14,0ºC / 25,8ºC 
13/01 : 17,2ºC / 28,1ºC 
14/01 : 14,1ºC / 25,3ºC 
15/01 : 15,2ºC / 27,6ºC 
16/01 : 17,0ºC / 28,1ºC GRANIZO 
17/01 : 14,3ºC / 21,1ºC GRANIZO 
18/01 : 13,1ºC / 18,3ºC 
19/01 : 13,5ºC / 20,5ºC 
20/01 : 15,0ºC / 23,8ºC 
21/01 : 16,2ºC / 25,4ºC GRANIZO 
22/01 : 15,6ºC / 22,3ºC 
23/01 : 15,5ºC / 20,6ºC 
24/01 : 15,7ºC / 20,7ºC 
25/01 : 15,4ºC / 21,0ºC 
26/01 : 14,1ºC / 21,9ºC 
27/01 : 11,3ºC / 23,1ºC 
28/01 : 14,5ºC / 23,0ºC GRANIZO 
29/01 : 12,0ºC / 23,6ºC GRANIZO 
30/01 : 13,0ºC / 25,7ºC GRANIZO 
31/01 : 11,3ºC / 24,4°C


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Fev 2006 às 20:26)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 20/02/06. 15h:00 

SECO; 20,8ºC. 

U.R.; 79% 


PRESSÃO; 1013 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SSE E 8 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS. (70%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 20/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,3ºC, MÁXIMA: 21,3ºC, RELVA: 12,0ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 7,3 mm. 

RAJADA 19 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 34 Km/h ÀS 13h:41 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 19/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 20/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/02/06: 13,9ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,4°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 20/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (20/ 02 /06}; 26,2°C/16,6ºC. RELVA; 13,6ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/02/06; 

22,0ºC/14,0ºC/12,8ºC. 4,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Fev 2006 às 00:44)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 20/02/06. 21h:00 

SECO; 16,3ºC. 

U.R.; 90% 


PRESSÃO; 1012 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); ESE E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 20/02/06; MÍNIMA: 14,3ºC, MÁXIMA: 21,3ºC, RELVA: 12,0ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 7,3 mm. 

RAJADA 5 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 34 Km/h ÀS 13h:41 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 14,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET E EM ITAPIRANGA/EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 20/02/06; 34,1ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 20/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/02/06: 13,9ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 19/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 34,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,4°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 20/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (20/ 02 /06}; 26,2°C/16,6ºC. RELVA; 13,6ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/02/06; 

21,8ºC/14,0ºC/12,8ºC. 4,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Fev 2006 às 09:02)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 23/02/06. 04h:11 

SECO; 11,1ºC. 

U.R.; 96% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 23/02/06; MÍNIMA: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 73%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 5 Km/h ÀS 01h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 22/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 12,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 22/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 22/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 22/02/06: 11,4ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 22/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 36,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 22/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (22/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/11,8ºC. RELVA; 8,6ºC E 15,8 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 22/02/06; 

22,0ºC/13,0ºC/11,6ºC. 0,7 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Fev 2006 às 12:15)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 23/02/06. 04h:11 

SECO; 11,1ºC. 

U.R.; 96% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 23/02/06; MÍNIMA: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 73%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 5 Km/h ÀS 01h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 22/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 12,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 22/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 22/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 22/02/06: 11,4ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 22/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 36,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 22/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (22/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/11,8ºC. RELVA; 8,6ºC E 15,8 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 22/02/06; 

22,0ºC/13,0ºC/11,6ºC. 0,7 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Fev 2006 às 13:12)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 23/02/06. 04h:11 

SECO; 11,1ºC. 

U.R.; 96% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 23/02/06; MÍNIMA: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 73%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 5 Km/h ÀS 01h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 22/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 12,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 22/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 22/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 22/02/06: 11,4ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 22/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 36,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 22/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (22/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/11,8ºC. RELVA; 8,6ºC E 15,8 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 22/02/06; 

22,0ºC/13,0ºC/11,6ºC. 0,7 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Fev 2006 às 13:22)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 23/02/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 15,1ºC. 

U.R.; 100% 


PRESSÃO; 1008 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); W E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (20%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 23/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,6ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 8,3ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 73%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 10 Km/h ÀS 08h:33 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 23/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 22/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 23/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 23/02/06: 8,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 23/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 36,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 22/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (22/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/11,8ºC. RELVA; 8,6ºC E 15,8 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 23/02/06; 

-ºC/12,8ºC/9,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Fev 2006 às 15:20)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 23/02/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 21,6ºC. 

U.R.; 66% 


PRESSÃO; 1008 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); W E 11 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM SOL E NUVENS. (60%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 23/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,6ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 8,3ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 60%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 16 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 27 Km/h ÀS 10h:48 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 23/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 22/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 23/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 23/02/06: 8,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 23/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 36,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 22/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (22/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/11,8ºC. RELVA; 8,6ºC E 15,8 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 23/02/06; 

-ºC/12,8ºC/9,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Fev 2006 às 21:01)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 23/02/06. 15h:00 

SECO; 23,8ºC. 

U.R.; 54% 


PRESSÃO; 1007 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); W E 11 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM SOL E MUITAS NUVENS. (80%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 23/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,6ºC, MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC, RELVA: 8,3ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 45%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 23 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 29 Km/h ÀS 13h:36 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 23/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 22/02/06; 36,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 23/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 23/02/06: 8,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 23/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 36,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 22/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (23/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/14,0ºC. RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 23/02/06; 

23,0ºC/12,8ºC/9,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 21:12)

Ronaldo, obrigado pela informação que nos prestas


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 21:22)

Mais detalhe é impossivel   

Quem me dera ter o verão ameno de São Joaquim...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Fev 2006 às 01:17)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 23/02/06. 21h:00 

SECO; 18,0ºC. 

U.R.; 84% 


PRESSÃO; 1008 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 23/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,6ºC, MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC, RELVA: 8,3ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 45%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 32 Km/h ÀS 16h:03 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 23/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 23/02/06; 35,6ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 23/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 23/02/06: 8,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 23/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,6ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,9°C E 15,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 23/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (23/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/14,0ºC. RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 23/02/06; 

23,0ºC/12,8ºC/9,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Fev 2006 às 07:51)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 24/02/06. 04h:35 

SECO; 16,9ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNE E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). CHUVA BM FRACA. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 24/02/06; MÍNIMA: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm. 

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 27 Km/h ÀS 02h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 23/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,6°C EM S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 23/02/06; 35,6ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 23/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 23/02/06: 8,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 23/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,6ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,9°C E 15,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 23/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (23/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/14,0ºC. RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 23/02/06; 

23,0ºC/12,8ºC/9,8ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Fev 2006 às 07:52)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Mais detalhe é impossivel
> 
> Quem me dera ter o verão ameno de São Joaquim...



QUE NADA, O VERÃO AQUI É MUITO ""TÓRRIDO", ESTA NOITE DORMÍ SÓ DE EDEDRON!.....


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Fev 2006 às 17:11)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 24/02/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 17,4ºC. 

U.R.; 93% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WNW E 10 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 24/02/06; MÍNIMA: 15,8ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 14,2ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,0 mm. 

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 08h:48 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 24/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.MIGUEL DO OESTE E ITAPIRANGA/EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 23/02/06; 35,8ºC EM BLUMENAU/FURB 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 24/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 24/02/06: 15,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 24/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,6ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,9°C E 15,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 23/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (23/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/14,0ºC. RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 24/02/06; 

-ºC/15,8ºC/14,2ºC. 1,4 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Fev 2006 às 17:15)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 24/02/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 18,8ºC. 

U.R.; 89% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NW E 11 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO. (90%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 24/02/06; MÍNIMA: 15,8ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 14,2ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,0 mm. 

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 08h:48 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 24/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.MIGUEL DO OESTE E ITAPIRANGA/EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 23/02/06; 35,8ºC EM BLUMENAU/FURB 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 24/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 24/02/06: 15,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 24/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,6ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,9°C E 15,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 23/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (23/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/14,0ºC. RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 24/02/06; 

-ºC/15,8ºC/14,2ºC. 1,4 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Fev 2006 às 21:38)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 24/02/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 18,8ºC. 

U.R.; 89% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NW E 11 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO. (90%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 24/02/06; MÍNIMA: 15,8ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 14,2ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,0 mm. 

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 08h:48 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 24/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.MIGUEL DO OESTE E ITAPIRANGA/EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 23/02/06; 35,8ºC EM BLUMENAU/FURB 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 24/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 24/02/06: 15,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 24/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 35,6ºC E MÍNIMA DE 17,9°C E 15,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 23/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (23/ 02 /06}; 25,8°C/14,0ºC. RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 24/02/06; 

-ºC/15,8ºC/14,2ºC. 1,4 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (25 Fev 2006 às 16:03)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 25/02/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 11,0ºC. 10,2°C/INMET COM 0,9°C DE SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA. 

U.R.; 95% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WNW E 15 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 6,6ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 25/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,5ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 10,1ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 91%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 3,7°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 42 Km/h ÀS 07h:05 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 0,0ºC AS 08h:01. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 24/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.MIGUEL DO OESTE/EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 24/02/06; 32,0ºC EM JOINVILLE/AEROPORTO 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 24/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 24/02/06: 15,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 24/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 29,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 20,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 24/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (24/ 02 /06}; 22,2°C/16,4ºC. RELVA; 14,0ºC E 27,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 24/02/06; 

21,0ºC/15,8ºC/14,2ºC. 1,4 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (25 Fev 2006 às 16:04)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 25/02/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 14,8ºC. 

U.R.; 75% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WNW E 19 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 8,9ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO COM SOL. (90%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 25/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,5ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 10,1ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 27 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 7,0ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 42 Km/h ÀS 07h:05 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 0,0ºC AS 08h:01. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 24/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C EM S.MIGUEL DO OESTE/EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 24/02/06; 32,0ºC EM JOINVILLE/AEROPORTO 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 25/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 25/02/06: 11,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 25/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 29,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 20,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 24/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (24/ 02 /06}; 22,2°C/16,4ºC. RELVA; 14,0ºC E 27,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 25/02/06; 

-ºC/10,0ºC/9,8ºC. 1,8 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (25 Fev 2006 às 17:23)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 25/02/06. 14h:18 

SECO; 14,2ºC. 

U.R.; 81% 


PRESSÃO; 1006 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WNW E 20 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 8,7ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 25/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,5ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 10,1ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 65%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 35 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 5,7ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 42 Km/h ÀS 07h:05 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 0,0ºC AS 08h:01. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 25/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 24/02/06; 32,9ºC EM INDAIAL/INMET 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 25/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 25/02/06: 11,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 25/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 29,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 20,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 24/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (24/ 02 /06}; 22,2°C/16,4ºC. RELVA; 14,0ºC E 27,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 25/02/06; 

-ºC/10,0ºC/9,8ºC. 1,8 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (26 Fev 2006 às 03:04)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 25/02/06. 21h:00 

SECO; 12,3ºC. 

U.R.; 100% 


PRESSÃO; 1007 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WNW E 13 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 8,6ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). NEVOEIRO E GAROA FRACA. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 25/02/06; MÍNIMA: 10,5ºC, MÁXIMA: 17,0ºC (DE DIA 14,8ºC), RELVA: 10,1ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 60%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0,7 mm. 

RAJADA 18 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 6,7ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 42 Km/h ÀS 07h:05 E 14h:37 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 0,0ºC AS 08h:01. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 25/02/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 24/02/06; 32,9ºC EM INDAIAL/INMET 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 25/02/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 25/02/06: 11,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 25/02/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 29,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 20,3°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 24/02/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (24/ 02 /06}; 22,2°C/16,4ºC. RELVA; 14,0ºC E 27,6 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 25/02/06; 

17,0ºC (14,5°C DE DIA)/10,0ºC/9,8ºC. 1,8 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (15 Mai 2006 às 22:26)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 15/05/06. 15h:00 

SECO; 17,0ºC. 

U.R.; 50% 


PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNW E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM POUCAS NUVENS. (30%). GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 15/05/06; MÍNIMA; 2,2ºC, MÁXIMA: 17,9ºC E RELVA: -2,0ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 40%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 18 Km/h ÀS 13h:30 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 15/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 2,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 14/05/06; 24,5ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 15/05/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 15/05/06: 0,7ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/05/06; MÍN; 4,1°C E MÁX. 14,0°C (14/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 6,9ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 15/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (15/ 05 /06}; 17,6ºC/ 5,8ºC . RELVA; -1,4ºC E 0 mm. GEADA . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 15/05/06; 

16,6ºC/ 6,0ºC/ -0,6ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (15 Mai 2006 às 22:29)

ALGUMAS CIDADES BEM FRIAS DO BRASIL


Campos do Jordão - SP ( Inmet ): 

01/05 : 06,0ºC / 21,8ºC 
02/05 : 09,0ºC / 19,0ºC 
03/05 : 05,4ºC / 17,5ºC 
04/05 : 00,2ºC / 18,6ºC ( Horto -01,0ºC ) 
05/05 : 01,2ºC / 16,6ºC ( Horto -00,9ºC ) 
06/05 : 04,8ºC / 18,6ºC 
07/05 : 06,0ºC / 17,2ºC 
08/05 : 09,0ºC / 16,8ºC 
09/05 : 09,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
10/05 : 10,6ºC / 17,8ºC 
11/05 : 08,8ºC / 15,0ºC 
12/05 : 07,0ºC / 13,0ºC 
13/05 : 06,8ºC / 15,8ºC 
14/05 : 01,6ºC / 17,0ºC 
15/05 : 03,8ºC / 

São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/05 : 05,0ºC / 14,7ºC 
02/05 : 02,3ºC / 08,5ºC GEADA -0,9ºC COM -1,5ºC RELVA/CRUZEIRO 
03/05 : 05,1ºC / 10,7ºC 
04/05 : 04,9ºC / 13,4ºC GEADA 
05/05 : 02,4ºC / 17,9ºC GEADA 0,7ºC CRUZEIRO 
06/05 : 03,2ºC / 18,0ºC GEADA 
07/05 : 04,2ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA 
08/05 : 04,9ºC / 13,0ºC GEADA. 
09/05 : 04,5ºC / 11,4ºC GEADA 
10/05 : 06,9ºC / 08,6ºC 
11/05 : 07,3°C / 11,7ºC 
12/05 : 04,6ºC / 12,0ºC GEADA 
13/05 : 05,8ºC / 14,1ºC 
14/05 : 03,3°C / 16,9ºC GEADA 
15/05 : 02,2ºC / 17,9ºC GEADA. EXTREMOS; 0,7°C BANDEIRA E 6,0°C / INMET. 

Palmas - PR : 

01/05 : 07,6ºC / 17,4ºC 
02/05 : 02,6ºC / 13,4ºC GEADA 
03/05 : 04,4ºC / 15,8ºC GEADA 
04/05 : 07,6ºC / 16,6ºC 
05/05 : 02,2ºC / 22,1ºC GEADA (-6,8ºC RELVA) 
06/05 : 07,0ºC / 21,4ºC GEADA 
07/05 : 08,6ºC / 19,2ºC 
08/05 : 09,9ºC / 17,2ºC 
09/05 : 09,0ºC / 17,8ºC GRANIZO A TARDE 
10/05 : 04,6ºC / 14,2ºC GEADA 
11/05 : 07,4ºC / 15,4ºC 
12/05 : 03,2ºC / 17,6ºC GEADA 
13/05 : 02,6ºC / 19,2ºC GEADA -7,2ºC RELVA. 
14/05 : 06,7ºC / 20,0ºC GEADA 
15/05 : 05,8ºC / 17,6ºC GEADA 

Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ): 

01/05 : 05,9ºC / 21,4ºC 
02/05 : 09,8ºC / 19,8ºC 
03/05 : 03,1ºC / 17,8ºC 
04/05 : -00,4ºC/ 17,4ºC 
05/05 : 00,2ºC / 17,0ºC 
06/05 : 07,7ºC / 18,7ºC 
07/05 : 06,5ºC / 18,1ºC 
08/05 : 10,4ºC / 16,3ºC 
09/05 : 08,6ºC / 18,2ºC 
10/05 : 08,1ºC / 17,6ºC 
11/05 : 03,7ºC / 15,1ºC 
12/05 : 07,8ºC / 13,5ºC 
13/05 : 05,6ºC / 16,2ºC 
14/05 : 02,9ºC / 17,3ºC 
15/05 : 05,7ºC /


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Mai 2006 às 01:45)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 15/05/06. 21h:00 

SECO; 7,5ºC. 7,8°C INMET E 4,2°C NO BANDEIRA. 

U.R.; 82% 


PRESSÃO; 1020 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM POUCAS NUVENS. (30%). GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 15/05/06; MÍNIMA; 2,2ºC, MÁXIMA: 17,9ºC E RELVA: -2,0ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 40%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 18 Km/h ÀS 13h:30 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 15/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 2,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 14/05/06; 24,5ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 15/05/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 15/05/06: 0,7ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/05/06; MÍN; 4,1°C E MÁX. 14,0°C (14/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 6,9ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 15/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (15/ 05 /06}; 17,6ºC/ 5,8ºC . RELVA; -1,4ºC E 0 mm. GEADA . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 15/05/06; 

16,6ºC/ 6,0ºC/ -0,6ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Mai 2006 às 08:36)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/05/06. 04h:25 

SECO; 2,1ºC. 

U.R.; 94% 


PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/05/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 82%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 9 Km/h ÀS 02h:35 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 15/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 2,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 14/05/06; 24,5ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 15/05/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 15/05/06: 0,7ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/05/06; MÍN; 4,1°C E MÁX. 14,0°C (14/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 6,9ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 15/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (15/ 05 /06}; 17,6ºC/ 5,8ºC . RELVA; -1,4ºC E 0 mm. GEADA . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 15/05/06; 

16,6ºC/ 6,0ºC/ -0,6ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Mai 2006 às 10:33)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/05/06. 06h:28 

SECO; 1,8ºC. -0,4°C NO BANDEIRA. 

U.R.; 97% 


PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); ENE E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/05/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 82%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 3 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 9 Km/h ÀS 02h:35 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 15/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 2,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 14/05/06; 24,5ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 15/05/06.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 15/05/06: 0,7ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/05/06; MÍN; 4,1°C E MÁX. 14,0°C (14/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 6,9ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 15/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (15/ 05 /06}; 17,6ºC/ 5,8ºC . RELVA; -1,4ºC E 0 mm. GEADA . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 15/05/06; 

16,6ºC/ 6,0ºC/ -0,6ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Mai 2006 às 12:13)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/05/06. 08h:06 

SECO; 2,4ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1020 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); ENE E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). HOUVE GEADA MODERADA A FORTE . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/05/06; MÍNIMA; 0,8ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -4,8°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 82%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 9 Km/h ÀS 02h:35 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 16/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 0,8ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 14/05/06; 24,5ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/05/06.; MÁXIMA (15/05/06): 15,7°C, MÍN.: 1,0ºC E RELVA: -4,5ºC GEADA 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/05/06: -1,0ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 15/05/06; MÍN; 4,1°C E MÁX. 14,0°C (14/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 6,9ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 15/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (15/ 05 /06); 17,6ºC/ 5,8ºC . RELVA; -1,4ºC E 0 mm. GEADA . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 15/05/06; 

16,6ºC/ 6,0ºC/ -0,6ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Mai 2006 às 17:14)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 29/05/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 17,8ºC. 

U.R.; 74% 


PRESSÃO; 1017 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NW E 10 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM POUCAS NUVENS E SOL. (30%). HOUVE NEVOEIRO FRACO E ISOLADO NA CIDADE NA MADRUGADA. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 29/05/06; MÍNIMA; 7,8ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: 3,5°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 92%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 15 Km/h ÀS 06h:33 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 09h:00 EM SC DIA 29/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 7,4ºC EM CAÇADOR / EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 28/05/06; 30,4ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 29/05/06.; MÁXIMA (28/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 29/05/06: 6,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 29/05/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (28/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 28,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 12,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 28/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (28/ 05 /06); -ºC/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 29/05/06; 

-ºC/ 9,5ºC/ 4,2ºC. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Mai 2006 às 17:17)

Campos do Jordão - SP ( Inmet ): 

01/05 : 06,0ºC / 21,8ºC 
02/05 : 09,0ºC / 19,0ºC 
03/05 : 05,4ºC / 17,5ºC 
04/05 : 00,2ºC / 18,6ºC ( Horto -01,0ºC ) 
05/05 : 01,2ºC / 16,6ºC ( Horto -00,9ºC ) 
06/05 : 04,8ºC / 18,6ºC 
07/05 : 06,0ºC / 17,2ºC 
08/05 : 09,0ºC / 16,8ºC 
09/05 : 09,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
10/05 : 10,6ºC / 17,8ºC 
11/05 : 08,8ºC / 15,0ºC 
12/05 : 07,0ºC / 13,0ºC 
13/05 : 06,8ºC / 15,8ºC 
14/05 : 01,6ºC / 17,0ºC 
15/05 : 03,8ºC / 17,0ºC 
16/05 : 07,4ºC / 17,6ºC 
17/05 : 03,8ºC / 18,0ºC 
18/05 : 02,8ºC / 18,8ºC 
19/05 : 02,8ºC / 18,2ºC 
20/05 : 04,2ºC / 17,2ºC 
21/05 : 09,0ºC / 17,8ºC 
22/05 : 09,0ºC / 16,6ºC 
23/05 : 10,2ºC / 12,4ºC 
24/05 : 09,0ºC / 13,0ºC 
25/05 : 06,6ºC / 16,2ºC 
26/05 : 06,0ºC / 17,2ºC 
27/05 : 03,0ºC / 20,4ºC 
28/05 : 05,0ºC / 

São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/05 : 05,0ºC / 14,7ºC 
02/05 : 02,3ºC / 08,5ºC GEADA -0,9ºC COM -1,5ºC RELVA/CRUZEIRO 
03/05 : 05,1ºC / 10,7ºC 
04/05 : 04,9ºC / 13,4ºC GEADA 
05/05 : 02,4ºC / 17,9ºC GEADA 0,7ºC CRUZEIRO 
06/05 : 03,2ºC / 18,0ºC GEADA 
07/05 : 04,2ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA 
08/05 : 04,9ºC / 13,0ºC GEADA. 
09/05 : 04,5ºC / 11,4ºC GEADA 
10/05 : 06,9ºC / 08,6ºC 
11/05 : 07,3°C / 11,7ºC 
12/05 : 04,6ºC / 12,0ºC GEADA 
13/05 : 05,8ºC / 14,1ºC 
14/05 : 03,3°C / 16,9ºC GEADA 
15/05 : 02,2ºC / 17,9ºC GEADA. EXTREMOS; 0,7°C BANDEIRA E 6,0°C / INMET. 
16/05 : 00,8ºC / 15,4ºC GEADA 
17/05 : 02,7°C / 18,0ºC GEADA -1,4ºC COM -6,4ºC RELVA NO CRUZEIRO 
18/05 : 04,7ºC / 17,4ºC GEADA 
19/05 : 04,2ºC / 15,2ºC GEADA 2,2°C NO BANDEIRA. 
20/05 : 08,2°C / 12,5ºC 
21/05 : 04,4°C / 11,4ºC GEADA 
22/05 : 02,1ºC / 08,0°C GEADA 1,7ºC BANDEIRA. 
23/05 : 03,7ºC / 12,0ºC 
24/05 : 03,4ºC / 12,4ºC 
25/05 : 04,1ºC / 15,1ºC GEADA 
26/05 : 02,7°C / 19,6°C GEADA 
27/05 : 07,4ºC / 20,2ºC 3,0ºC NO BANDEIRA 
28/05 : 10,6ºC / 18,2ºC 
29/05 : 07,8ºC / °C 

S.JOAQUIM INMET 

01/05 : 04,5ºC / 13,8ºC 
02/05 : 02,0ºC / 08,3ºC GEADA -0,9ºC COM -1,5ºC RELVA/CRUZEIRO 
03/05 : 05,0ºC / 11,4ºC 
04/05 : 05,0ºC / 12,0ºC GEADA 
05/05 : 02,2ºC / 17,0ºC GEADA 0,7ºC CRUZEIRO 
06/05 : 02,0ºC / 16,4ºC GEADA 
07/05 : 05,2ºC / 13,2ºC GEADA 
08/05 : 06,0ºC / 12,2ºC GEADA. 
09/05 : 05,4ºC / 11,8ºC GEADA 
10/05 : 07,0ºC / 08,0ºC 
11/05 : 07,2°C / 11,4ºC 
12/05 : 04,0ºC / 11,0ºC GEADA 
13/05 : 05,8ºC / 12,6ºC 
14/05 : 04,8°C / 15,4ºC GEADA 
15/05 : 06,0ºC / 16,6ºC GEADA. EXTREMOS; 0,7°C BANDEIRA. 
16/05 : 04,0ºC / 14,7ºC GEADA 
17/05 : 03,8°C / 16,6ºC GEADA -1,4ºC COM -6,4ºC RELVA NO CRUZEIRO 
18/05 : 06,2ºC / 16,6ºC GEADA 
19/05 : 09,2°C / 14,8ºC GEADA 
20/05 : 07,0ºC / 11,8°C 
21/05 : 04,8ºC / 10,5ºC GEADA 
22/05 : 03,0ºC / 07,3ºC GEADA 
23/05 : 03,0ºC / 11,6ºC 
24/05 : 03,4ºC / 12,0ºC 
25/05 : 05,0ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA 
26/05 : 06,2ºC / 18,5°C GEADA 
27/05 : 09,5ºC / 19,0°C 
28/05 : 11,8ºC / 18,2ºC 
29/05 : 09,5ºC / °C 

Palmas - PR : 

01/05 : 07,6ºC / 17,4ºC 
02/05 : 02,6ºC / 13,4ºC GEADA 
03/05 : 04,4ºC / 15,8ºC GEADA 
04/05 : 07,6ºC / 16,6ºC 
05/05 : 02,2ºC / 22,1ºC GEADA (-6,8ºC RELVA) 
06/05 : 07,0ºC / 21,4ºC GEADA 
07/05 : 08,6ºC / 19,2ºC 
08/05 : 09,9ºC / 17,2ºC 
09/05 : 09,0ºC / 17,8ºC GRANIZO A TARDE 
10/05 : 04,6ºC / 14,2ºC GEADA 
11/05 : 07,4ºC / 15,4ºC 
12/05 : 03,2ºC / 17,6ºC GEADA 
13/05 : 02,6ºC / 19,2ºC GEADA -7,2ºC RELVA. 
14/05 : 06,7ºC / 20,0ºC GEADA 
15/05 : 05,8ºC / 17,6ºC GEADA 
16/05 : 07,0ºC / 18,4ºC GEADA 
17/05 : 06,6ºC / 20,4°C GEADA 
18/05 : 07,2ºC / 22,2ºC GEADA 
19/05 : 07,4°C / 16,8ºC 
20/05 : 12,2ºC / 15,6ºC 
21/05 : 08,4ºC / 16,4ºC 
22/05 : 07,4°C / 17,2ºC 
23/05 : 08,8ºC / 14,4ºC 
24/05 : 08,6°C / 15,4°C 
25/05 : 07,6°C / 20,4°C 
26/05 : 06,6°C / 22,3°C GEADA 
27/05 : 
28/05 : 

Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ): 

01/05 : 05,9ºC / 21,4ºC 
02/05 : 09,8ºC / 19,8ºC 
03/05 : 03,1ºC / 17,8ºC 
04/05 : -00,4ºC/ 17,4ºC 
05/05 : 00,2ºC / 17,0ºC 
06/05 : 07,7ºC / 18,7ºC 
07/05 : 06,5ºC / 18,1ºC 
08/05 : 10,4ºC / 16,3ºC 
09/05 : 08,6ºC / 18,2ºC 
10/05 : 08,1ºC / 17,6ºC 
11/05 : 03,7ºC / 15,1ºC 
12/05 : 07,8ºC / 13,5ºC 
13/05 : 05,6ºC / 16,2ºC 
14/05 : 02,9ºC / 17,3ºC 
15/05 : 05,7ºC / 18,1ºC 
16/05 : 05,3ºC / 18,7ºC 
17/05 : 05,1ºC / 18,4ºC 
18/05 : 04,0ºC / 19,0ºC 
19/05 : 03,6ºC / 18,6ºC 
20/05 : 05,1ºC / 17,7ºC 
21/05 : 09,2ºC / 18,0ºC 
22/05 : 10,0ºC / 17,3ºC 
23/05 : 10,6ºC / 12,6ºC 
24/05 : 10,4ºC / 14,2ºC 
25/05 : 09,8ºC / 17,2ºC 
26/05 : 07,8ºC / 18,2ºC 
27/05 : 04,0ºC / 19,7ºC 
28/05 : 05,6ºC /


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 17:18)

Boas Ronaldo!
Podes indicar se tens valores de precipitação média para o Brasil, assim como alguns máximos, ou poderás indicar um bom site! 
Abraço
Mário


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 17:21)

Te estado mais frio do que o normal  ou não, isto de uma forma geral para a sua região?


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mai 2006 às 17:24)

Ola ronaldo. Estou a frequentar um mestrado em gestao de riscos naturais no porto (portugal) e está cá uma prof brasileira. chama-se: Profa. Dra. Maria Lúcia Herrmann da Universidade Federal de Santa Catarina.

Conheces? ela tem vários estudos sobre riscos naturais, inclusivé sobre o furação catarina que afectou o sul do brasil.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Jun 2006 às 08:32)

BOM DIA

TIVEMOS O 5 MAIO MAIS FRIO DESDE 1955 E O MAIS FRIO DESDE 1987.

JUNHO COMEÇA COM FRIO E GEADA (HELADA)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 01/06/06. 04h:15 

SECO; 1,3ºC. 

U.R.; 95% 


PRESSÃO; 1018 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 01/06/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 90%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 ,4 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 6 Km/h ÀS 00h:20 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 09h:00 EM SC DIA 31/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 6,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 30/05/06; 31,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 31/05/06.; MÁXIMA (30/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 31/05/06: 7,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 31/05/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (30/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,8ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 31/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (31/ 05 /06); 22,6ºC/ 9,6ºC . RELVA; 3,4ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 31/05/06; 

15,4ºC/ 6,5ºC/ 5,6°C. 0,2 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte. 

EXTREMAS DE 2006: 

S.JOAQUIM/INMET (1412 m): 29,2°C/ JANEIRO E 1,2°C/ ABRIL. 

S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (1345 m): 30,3°C/JANEIRO E 00,8°C/ MAIO. 

S.JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO (1510 m): -01,4°C/ MAIO. 

RELVA MAIS BAIXA DO ANO; -4,8°C EM MAIO E -4,8°C/ MAIO, NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; EM MAIO.; -1,0ºC E -1,0°C EM MAIO. 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MAIS BAIXA: -13,1°C/ ABRIL E MAIO. 

RESUMO NA CLIMATERRA EM 2006 DE JANEIRO A MAIO. 

TARDES MUITO QUENTES, MÁXIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 25,0°C; 25 DIAS 

TARDES FRIAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 15,0°C; 19 DIAS 

TARDES GELADAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 3 DIAS 

NOITES QUENTES, MÍNIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 15,0°C; 30 DIAS. 

NOITES FRIAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 58 DIAS 

NOITES MUITO FRIAS, MÍNIMA ABAIXO DOS 5,0°C; 28 DIAS 

NOITES GELADAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 0,0°C; 0 DIAS 

HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C. MAIO. 263 HORAS/CLIMATERRA E 336 HORAS NO ANO E 310 HORAS EM MAIO. E 362 HORAS/ANO NO INMET. 

PRECIPITAÇÃO DE MAIO: 50,2 mm E ANO; 375,9 mm NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 57,7 mm/ MAIO E 360,8 mm/ANO. 

FONTE: CLIMATERRA/INMET. 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Jun 2006 às 08:42)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Ola ronaldo. Estou a frequentar um mestrado em gestao de riscos naturais no porto (portugal) e está cá uma prof brasileira. chama-se: Profa. Dra. Maria Lúcia Herrmann da Universidade Federal de Santa Catarina.
> 
> Conheces? ela tem vários estudos sobre riscos naturais, inclusivé sobre o furação catarina que afectou o sul do brasil.



NÃO É ESTRANHO ESTE NOME. PERGUNTA A ELA SE JÁ TRABALHOU NA EPAGRI E SE ELA ME CONHECE. POR VIA DAS DÚVIDAS MANDA UM ABRAÇÃO POR MIM PARA ELA.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Jun 2006 às 08:47)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas Ronaldo!
> Podes indicar se tens valores de precipitação média para o Brasil, assim como alguns máximos, ou poderás indicar um bom site!
> Abraço
> Mário



FALAR EM PRECIPITAÇÃO MÉDIA NO BRASIL É DIFÍCIL, POIS O PAÍS É MUITO GRANDE E TEMOS REGIÕES COM VALORES ANUAIS INFERIORES A 500 mm E LOCIAS ACIMA DOS 4500 mm.

PODES OLHAR EM www.inmet.gov.br OLHE EM CLIMATOLOGIA.

EM SC PRATICAMENTE TEMOS CHUVA BEM DISTRIBUÍDA AO ANO TODO, HÁ UMA REFUÇÃO MAIS FORTE NO LITORAL, ONDE CHOVE ABAIXO DOAS 100 mm NO INVERNO, O RESTO DO ESTADO ACIMA DOS 100 mm. NO ANO VARIA +- 1200 m NA ORLA DO LITORAL SUL ATÉ 2500 mm NO LITORAL NORTE.

ESPERO TER AJUDADO.

PS: ESTAMOS A 3 ANOS CONVIVENDO COM ESTIAGEM. MUITOS LOCAIS ESTÃO SEM ÁGUA PARA BEBER.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Jun 2006 às 08:53)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Te estado mais frio do que o normal  ou não, isto de uma forma geral para a sua região?



ESTÁ BEM ABAIXO DO NORMAL

NOS ÚLTIMOS 46 DIAS (16/04 A 31/05)

INMET;

15,1ºC/06,2ºC MÉDIA; 9,7ºC

CLIMATERRA

15,4ºC/05,0ºC/09,3ºC

ESTÁ +- 3ºC ABAIXO DO NORMAL. NÃO POSSO AFIRMAR COM 100% DE CERTEZA, MAIS DEVE SER O MAIS FRIO ATÉ DESDE 1955, NESTE PERÍODO. A GRANDE DIFERENÇA É QUE NÃO HOUVE EXTREMO DE FRIO, POIS JÁ TIVEMOS MÍNIMAS DE ATÉ -7ºC EM MAIO E O NORMAL É +- -2ºC DE MÍNIMA ABSOLUTA. PARA AS FRUTEIRAS DE CLIMA FRIO ESTÁ O IDEAL.

MAIO QUEBROU O RECORDE DE DIAS COM GEADA, FORAM 18 DIAS E O ACÚMULO DE HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C, FORAM 310 CONTRA 144 DE MÉDIA.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Jun 2006 às 10:16)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 01/06/06. 06h:09 

SECO; 0,7ºC. MÍNIMA ATÉ AGORA; 0,2ºC 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 01/06/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 90%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 ,4 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 6 Km/h ÀS 00h:20 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 09h:00 EM SC DIA 31/05/06: 

MÍNIMA: 6,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 30/05/06; 31,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 31/05/06.; MÁXIMA (30/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 31/05/06: 7,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 31/05/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (30/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,8ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 31/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (31/ 05 /06); 22,6ºC/ 9,6ºC . RELVA; 3,4ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 31/05/06; 

15,4ºC/ 6,5ºC/ 5,6°C. 0,2 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Jun 2006 às 12:43)

-2,6°c / -5,8ºc Cruzeiro 

-1,8°c Bandeira 

0,2°c / -5,0ºc Climaterra 

3,8°c / -2,8°c Inmet


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Jun 2006 às 13:11)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 01/06/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 3,7ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1020 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FORTE . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 01/06/06; MÍNIMA; 0,2ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -5,0°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 90%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 ,4 mm. 

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 11 Km/h ÀS 08h:54 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 09h:00 EM SC DIA 01/06/06: 

MÍNIMA: -2,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CRUZEIRO. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 30/05/06; 31,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 01/06/06.; MÁXIMA (31/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -2,6ºC E RELVA: -5,8°C GEADA FORTE 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 01/06/06: -1,8ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 31/05/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (30/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 24,8ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 31/05/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (31/ 05 /06); 22,6ºC/ 9,6ºC . RELVA; 3,4ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 01/06/06; 

-ºC/ 3,8ºC/ -2,8°C. 1,0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 16:23)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:
			
		

> FALAR EM PRECIPITAÇÃO MÉDIA NO BRASIL É DIFÍCIL, POIS O PAÍS É MUITO GRANDE E TEMOS REGIÕES COM VALORES ANUAIS INFERIORES A 500 mm E LOCIAS ACIMA DOS 4500 mm.
> 
> PODES OLHAR EM www.inmet.gov.br OLHE EM CLIMATOLOGIA.
> 
> ...


Boas,

Obrigado Ronaldo, espero que neve forte e feio para S. Joaquim nesse v/ inverno 2006, é bom pronúncio para nós e é de constatar que neste últimos anos o hemisfério Sul tem sido em geral mais frescos e frios que o normal, uma anomalia negativa, enquanto no H. N. existe uma anomalia positiva como tendência, não é por acaso que só existem glaciares a crescerem no H.S., neste caso na Nova Zelândia


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 16:30)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:
			
		

> ESTÁ BEM ABAIXO DO NORMAL
> 
> NOS ÚLTIMOS 46 DIAS (16/04 A 31/05)
> 
> ...


É bom saber por causa das teleconexões, a informação é importante, juntando a outras tantas, para o nosso Outono.
Então o Junho pode ser interessante 
E que fruteiras esse frio é o ideal?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Jun 2006 às 22:36)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> É bom saber por causa das teleconexões, a informação é importante, juntando a outras tantas, para o nosso Outono.
> Então o Junho pode ser interessante
> E que fruteiras esse frio é o ideal?




ATÉ O MOMENTO ESTÁ EXCELENTE PARA AS FRUTAS DE CLIMA TEMPERADO, ULTRAPASSOU TODAS AS MARCAS DE UNIDADES DE FRIO NAS REGIÕES PRODUTORAS. A PREOCUPAÇÃO É COM O CALOR QUE TERÁ AO LONGO DO INVERNO.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Jun 2006 às 22:54)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 02/06/06. 18h:00 

SECO; 10,3ºC. 7,9ºC NO BANDEIRA. 

U.R.; 71% 


PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO, CÍRRUS. (100%). HOUVE GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 02/06/06; MÍNIMA; 3,0ºC, MÁXIMA: 15,5ºC E RELVA: -2,5°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 45%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 21 Km/h ÀS 11h:17 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -2,4ºC AS 03h:45. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 09h:00 EM SC DIA 02/06/06: 

MÍNIMA: -0,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CRUZEIRO. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 02/06/06; 25,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 02/06/06.; MÁXIMA (01/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -0,6ºC E RELVA: -4,6°C GEADA FORTE 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 02/06/06: 1,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 02/05/06; MÍN; 2,8°C E MÁX. 18,9°C (01/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 25,7°C E MÍNIMA DE 12,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 02/06/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (02/ 06 /06); 17,2ºC/ 11,0ºC . RELVA; 5,4ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 02/06/06; 

14,2ºC/ 3,2ºC/ -0,5°C. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Jun 2006 às 19:09)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 03/06/06. 15h:00 

SECO; 10,9ºC. 

U.R.; 79% 


PRESSÃO; 1017 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNE E 21 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 3,2ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). PERÍODOS DE VENTANIA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 03/06/06; MÍNIMA; 6,1ºC, MÁXIMA: 12,5ºC E RELVA: 2,0°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 68%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 2,3ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 58 Km/h ÀS 11h:27 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -3,6ºC AS 09h:01. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 09h:00 EM SC DIA 03/06/06: 

MÍNIMA: 6,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 02/06/06; 25,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 03/06/06.; MÁXIMA (02/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 03/06/06: 6,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 03/05/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (02/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 25,7°C E MÍNIMA DE 12,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 02/06/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (02/ 06 /06); 17,2ºC/ 11,0ºC . RELVA; 5,4ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 03/06/06; 

-ºC/ 6,0ºC/ 3,8°C. 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (5 Jun 2006 às 22:32)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 05/06/06. 18h:28 

SECO; 10,2ºC. 6,5ºC NO BANDEIRA E 1,8ºC NA RELVA/CLIMATERRA. 

U.R.; 73% 


PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 05/06/06; MÍNIMA; 8,6ºC, MÁXIMA: 15,0ºC E RELVA: 6,3°C, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 49%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 2,4 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 10h:01 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 09h:00 EM SC DIA 05/06/06: 

MÍNIMA: 8,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 05/06/06; 21,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 05/06/06.; MÁXIMA (04/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 05/06/06: 9,0ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 05/05/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (04/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 21,3°C E MÍNIMA DE 13,2ºC E 3,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 05/06/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (05/ 06 /06); 20,4ºC/ 11,2ºC . RELVA; 6,0ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 05/06/06; 

14,0ºC/ 8,8ºC/ 8,0°C. 5,6 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (6 Jun 2006 às 01:30)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 05/06/06. 21h:00 

SECO; 6,2ºC. 4,0ºC BANDEIRA E 8,4°C NO INMET. 

U.R.; 81% 


PRESSÃO; 1016 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FRACA, -0,7°C NA RELVA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 05/06/06; MÍNIMA; 5,8ºC, MÁXIMA: 15,0ºC E RELVA: -0,7°C A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 49%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 2,4 mm. 

RAJADA 5 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 10h:01 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:--. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 05/06/06: 

MÍNIMA: 5,8ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 05/06/06; 21,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 05/06/06.; MÁXIMA (04/05/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 05/06/06: 4,0ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 05/05/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (04/05/06) 

MÁXIMA: 21,3°C E MÍNIMA DE 13,2ºC E 3,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 05/06/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (05/ 06 /06); 20,4ºC/ 11,2ºC . RELVA; 6,0ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 05/06/06; 

14,0ºC/ 8,4ºC/ 1,0°C. 5,6 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (12 Jun 2006 às 08:48)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 12/06/06. 04h:16 

SECO; 1,9ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 


PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 4 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FORTE . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 12/06/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -°C A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 77%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 5 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 10 Km/h ÀS 00h:57 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 11/06/06: 

MÍNIMA: 5,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 10/06/06; 26,8ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 11/06/06.; MÁXIMA (10/06/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 11/06/06: 8,5ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 11/06/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (10/06/06) 

MÁXIMA: 20,5°C E MÍNIMA DE 13,8ºC E 11,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 11/06/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (11/ 06 /06); -ºC/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 11/06/06; 

12,6ºC/ 8,0ºC/ -°C 11,0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Jun 2006 às 10:27)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 28/06/06. 06h:21 

SECO; -0,9ºC 

U.R.; 97% 


PRESSÃO; 1022 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FORTE. HOUVE NEVOEIRO CONGELADO NO MEIO DA MADRUGADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 28/06/06; MÍNIMA ATÉ AGORA; -1,7ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 86%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0,2 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 15 Km/h ÀS 02h:04 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -6,6ºC AS 02h:04. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 27/06/06: 

MÍNIMA: 0,8ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 26/06/06; 26,0ºC EM JOINVILLE / AEROPORTO. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 27/06/06.; MÁXIMA (26/06/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 27/06/06: 0,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 27/06/06; MÍN; 1,8°C E MÁX. -°C (26/06/06) 

MÁXIMA: 16,8ºC E MÍNIMA DE 9,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 27/06/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (27/ 06 /06); 10,6ºC/ 3,8ºC . RELVA; 2,0ºC E 0 mm. . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 27/06/06; 

6,0ºC/ 1,0ºC/ -4,2°C 7,5 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Jun 2006 às 10:40)

Campos do Jordão - SP ( Inmet ): 

01/06 : 08,6ºC / 18,2ºC 
02/06 : 03,8ºC / 17,4ºC 
03/06 : 03,6ºC / 16,6ºC 
04/06 : 03,4ºC / 17,6ºC 
05/06 : 04,4ºC / 17,4ºC 
06/06 : 06,8ºC / 18,6ºC 
07/06 : 04,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
08/06 : 03,4ºC / 18,2ºC 
09/06 : 02,0ºC / 17,0ºC 
10/06 : 06,0ºC / 18,0ºC 
11/06 : 07,0ºC / 18,3ºC 
12/06 : 07,2ºC / 18,0ºC 
13/06 : 07,6ºC / 18,7ºC 
14/06 : 03,2ºC / 18,6ºC 
15/06 : 01,0ºC / 19,8ºC 
16/06 : 03,4ºC / 16,2ºC 
17/06 : 02,0ºC / 17,6ºC 
18/06 : 04,4ºC / 17,8ºC 
19/06 : 03,0ºC / 17,7ºC 
20/06 : 04,6ºC / 16,8ºC 
21/06 : 06,8ºC / 17,4ºC 
22/06 : 04,8ºC / 20,0ºC 
23/06 : 08,8ºC / 18,6ºC 
24/06 : 05,4ºC / 19,0ºC 
25/06 : 07,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
26/06 : 11,4ºC / 13,3ºC 
27/06 : 07,0ºC / 

São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/06 : 00,2ºC / 18,3°C -02,6ºC CRUZEIRO -01,8°C BANDEIRA. GEADA. 
02/06 : 03,0°C / 15,5°C -00,6°C CRUZEIRO 01,6ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
03/06 : 06,1ºC / 12,5ºC 06,6ºC BANDEIRA 
04/06 : 09,7°C / 13,2ºC 10,2ºC BANDEIRA 
05/06 : 05,8°C / 15,0ºC 04,0ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
06/06 : 04,3°C / 15,4ºC 03,2ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
07/06 : 11,7ºC / 20,9°C 11,4ºC BANDEIRA 
08/06 : 10,6°C / 21,7°C 08,0ºC BANDEIRA 
09/06 : 09,2°C / 18,9°C 05,6ºC BANDEIRA 
10/06 : 10,1ºC / 13,6ºC 09,6ºC BANDEIRA 
11/06 : 05,4°C / 12,9°C 08,5ºC GEADA 
12/06 : 01,1°C / 14,1°C-00,8ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
13/06 : 05,1°C / 17,3°C 04,5ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
14/06 : 07,6ºC / 19,9ºC 4,6ºC BANDEIRA 
15/06 : 12,5ºC / 18,9ºC 13,0ºC BANDEIRA 
16/06 : 05,9ºC / 15,6ºC 05,4ºC BANDEIRA 
17/06 : 08,5ºC / 12,5ºC 09,1ºC BANDEIRA 
18/06 : 08,4°C / 16,2ºC 
19/06 : 07,9ºC / 19,1°C 06,3°C BANDEIRA 
20/06 : 11,0°C / 19,2ºC 09,1ºC BANDEIRA 
21/06 : 09,9°C / 14,8ºC 
22/06 : 10,5°C / 14,5ºC 11,2ºC BANDEIRA 
23/06 : 13,0ºC / 18,7°C 
24/06 : 10,7°C / 19,6°C 10,3°C BANDEIRA 
25/06 : 10,1°C / 17,7°C 
26/06 : 02,9°C / 13,8°C 
27/06 : 00,8°C / 07,0°C 00,6°C BANDEIRA GEADA 


S.JOAQUIM INMET 

01/06 : 03,8°C / 16,4ºC GEADA 
02/06 : 03,2°C / 14,2°C GEADA 
03/06 : 06,0ºC / 11,4ºC 
04/06 : 09,0ºC / 12,6ºC 
05/06 : 08,4ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA 
06/06 : 07,8°C / 15,2ºC GEADA 
07/06 : 10,2ºC / 20,4°C 
08/06 : 13,0°C / 21,2°C 
09/06 : 09,0°C / 18,4°C 
10/06 : 10,0°C / 13,0°C 
11/06 : 05,2°C / 13,0°C GEADA 
12/06 : 03,8°C /13,6°C GEADA 
13/06 : 06,7°C / 17,0°C GEADA 
14/06 : 10,0ºC / 19,5ºC 
15/06 : 11,8°C / 18,5C 
16/06 : 06,9°C / 14,0ºC 
17/06 : 08,8ºC / 11,6ºC 
18/06 : 08,8°C / 16,0ºC 
19/06 : 09,8°C / 18,5°C 
20/06 : 11,8ºC / 19,0ºC 
21/06 : 10,0ºC / 14,5ºC 
22/06 : 10,4°C / 13,5°C 
23/06 : 13,0°C / 18,4°C 
24/06 : 11,5°C / 19,0°C 
25/06 : 10,4/C / 17,4ºC 
26/06 : 03,0°C / 12,2ºC 
27/06 : 01,0ºC / 06,5°C GEADA 

Palmas - PR : 

01/06 : 07,0°C / 23,6ºC 
02/06 : 11,0ºC / 17,2°C 
03/06 : 08,8ºC / 20,8ºC 
04/06 : 12,4ºC / 15,6ºC 
05/06 : 11,2ºC / 20,8ºC 
06/06 : 08,6°C / 21,2ºC 
07/06 : 10,0ºC / 24,6°C 
08/06 : 12,6°C / 23,8°C 
09/06 : 10,0°C / 22,4°C 
10/06 : 10,0ºC / 14,8ºC 
11/06 : 08,4ºC / 16,8ºC 
12/06 : 05,2°C / 19,2ºC GEADA 
13/06 : 10,6ºC / 22,0ºC 
14/06 : 07,0ºC / 23,6ºC 
15/06 : 07,0ºC / 23,4ºC 
16/06 : 10,1°C / 20,8°C 
17/06 : 11,0°C / 21,6°C 
18/06 : 11,4°C / 20,8°C 
19/06 : 10,4ºC / 21,8°C 
20/06 : 10,8°C / 22,6ºC 
21/06 : 13,6°C / 18,8°C 
22/06 : 10,6ºC / 21,6°C 
23/06 : 11,4ºC / 23,6ºC 
24/06 : 12,0ºC / 21,8°C 
25/06 : 12,8°C / 22,6ºC 
26/06 : 06,4ºC / 15,0ºC 
27/06 : 03,8ºC / 10,6ºC GEADA 

Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ): 

01/06 : 08,6ºC / 19,7ºC 
02/06 : 03,9ºC / 18,2ºC 
03/06 : 05,7ºC / 18,7ºC 
04/06 : 03,6ºC / 18,7ºC 
05/06 : 06,7ºC / 18,7ºC 
06/06 : 06,9ºC / 19,0ºC 
07/06 : 05,2ºC / 18,8ºC 
08/06 : 03,4ºC / 19,7ºC 
09/06 : 02,6ºC / 17,6ºC 
10/06 : 07,5ºC / 18,1ºC 
11/06 : 06,1ºC / 18,7ºC 
12/06 : 06,7ºC / 19,1ºC 
13/06 : 06,8ºC / 19,8ºC 
14/06 : 03,0ºC / 19,2ºC 
15/06 : 01,8ºC / 20,3ºC 
16/06 : 02,0ºC / 16,2ºC 
17/06 : 03,2ºC / 17,8ºC 
18/06 : 06,4ºC / 19,0ºC 
19/06 : 05,7ºC / 18,9ºC 
20/06 : 06,2ºC / 17,8ºC 
21/06 : 06,1ºC / 17,6ºC 
22/06 : 06,1ºC / 19,8ºC 
23/06 : 05,4ºC / 18,8ºC 
24/06 : 04,4ºC / 19,6ºC 
25/06 : 08,0ºC / 18,8ºC 
26/06 : 09,5ºC / 14,3ºC 
27/06 : 06,6ºC /


----------



## tozequio (28 Jun 2006 às 13:08)

Já houve alguns nevões por aí este Inverno?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (5 Jul 2006 às 12:16)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 05/07/06. 08h:10 

SECO; 6,1ºC. 

U.R.; 96% 


PRESSÃO; 1020 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO, CÍRRUS. (10%). HOUVE FORMAÇÃO DE GEADA FRACA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 05/07/06; MÍNIMA; 5,6ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -1,2ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 85%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 03h:08 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 04/07/06: 

MÍNIMA: 4,0ºC EM CAÇADOR / EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 03/07/06; 25,4ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 04/07/06.; MÁXIMA (03/07/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 04/07/06: 0,8ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 04/07/06; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C (03/07/06) 

MÁXIMA: 21,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 12,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 04/07/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (04/ 07 /06); 21,0ºC/ 3,8ºC . RELVA; -1,2ºC E 0 mm. GEADA FRACA . 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 05/07/06; 

-ºC/ 8,0ºC/ 3,6°C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte. 

EXTREMAS DE 2006: 

S.JOAQUIM/INMET (1412 m): 29,2°C/ JANEIRO E -1,0°C/ JUNHO. 

S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (1345 m): 30,3°C/JANEIRO E -02,1°C/ JUNHO. 

S.JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO (1510 m): -04,0°C/ JUNHO. 

RELVA MAIS BAIXA DO ANO; -6,2°C EM JUNHO E -6,2°C/ JUNHO, NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; ANO EM JUNHO.; -6,0ºC E -6,0°C EM JUNHO. 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MAIS BAIXA: -13,1°C/ MAIO. 

RESUMO NA CLIMATERRA EM 2006 DE JANEIRO A JUNHO. 

TARDES MUITO QUENTES, MÁXIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 25,0°C; 25 DIAS 

TARDES FRIAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 15,0°C; 32 DIAS 

TARDES GELADAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 4 DIAS 

NOITES QUENTES, MÍNIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 15,0°C; 30 DIAS. 

NOITES FRIAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 79 DIAS 

NOITES MUITO FRIAS, MÍNIMA ABAIXO DOS 5,0°C; 37 DIAS 

NOITES GELADAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 0,0°C; 1 DIAS 

HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C. JUNHO. 149 HORAS/CLIMATERRA E 485 HORAS NO ANO E 143 HORAS EM MAIO. E 505 HORAS/ANO NO INMET. 

PRECIPITAÇÃO DE JUNHO: 88,4 mm E ANO; 464,1 mm NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 121,9 mm/ JUNHO E 482,7 mm/ANO


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (5 Jul 2006 às 12:18)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Já houve alguns nevões por aí este Inverno?



SÓ DOIS DIAS DE NEVE MUITO RALA NAS ÁREAS ACIMA DOS 1500 m. NA CIDADE NADA.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (5 Jul 2006 às 12:19)

Campos do Jordão - SP ( Inmet ): 

01/06 : 08,6ºC / 18,2ºC 
02/06 : 03,8ºC / 17,4ºC 
03/06 : 03,6ºC / 16,6ºC 
04/06 : 03,4ºC / 17,6ºC 
05/06 : 04,4ºC / 17,4ºC 
06/06 : 06,8ºC / 18,6ºC 
07/06 : 04,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
08/06 : 03,4ºC / 18,2ºC 
09/06 : 02,0ºC / 17,0ºC 
10/06 : 06,0ºC / 18,0ºC 
11/06 : 07,0ºC / 18,3ºC 
12/06 : 07,2ºC / 18,0ºC 
13/06 : 07,6ºC / 18,7ºC 
14/06 : 03,2ºC / 18,6ºC 
15/06 : 01,0ºC / 19,8ºC 
16/06 : 03,4ºC / 16,2ºC 
17/06 : 02,0ºC / 17,6ºC 
18/06 : 04,4ºC / 17,8ºC 
19/06 : 03,0ºC / 17,7ºC 
20/06 : 04,6ºC / 16,8ºC 
21/06 : 06,8ºC / 17,4ºC 
22/06 : 04,8ºC / 20,0ºC 
23/06 : 08,8ºC / 18,6ºC 
24/06 : 05,4ºC / 19,0ºC 
25/06 : 07,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
26/06 : 11,4ºC / 13,3ºC 
27/06 : 07,0ºC / 15,2ºC 
28/06 : 01,8ºC / 12,3ºC 
29/06 : 00,8ºC / 15,4ºC 
30/06 : 07,6ºC / 15,6ºC 

São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/06 : 00,2ºC / 18,3°C -02,6ºC CRUZEIRO -01,8°C BANDEIRA. GEADA. 
02/06 : 03,0°C / 15,5°C -00,6°C CRUZEIRO 01,6ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
03/06 : 06,1ºC / 12,5ºC 06,6ºC BANDEIRA 
04/06 : 09,7°C / 13,2ºC 10,2ºC BANDEIRA 
05/06 : 05,8°C / 15,0ºC 04,0ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
06/06 : 04,3°C / 15,4ºC 03,2ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
07/06 : 11,7ºC / 20,9°C 11,4ºC BANDEIRA 
08/06 : 10,6°C / 21,7°C 08,0ºC BANDEIRA 
09/06 : 09,2°C / 18,9°C 05,6ºC BANDEIRA 
10/06 : 10,1ºC / 13,6ºC 09,6ºC BANDEIRA 
11/06 : 05,4°C / 12,9°C 04,5ºC GEADA 
12/06 : 01,1°C / 14,1°C-00,8ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
13/06 : 05,1°C / 17,3°C 04,5ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
14/06 : 07,6ºC / 19,9ºC 4,6ºC BANDEIRA 
15/06 : 12,5ºC / 18,9ºC 12,7ºC BANDEIRA 
16/06 : 05,9ºC / 15,6ºC 05,4ºC BANDEIRA 
17/06 : 08,5ºC / 12,5ºC 09,1ºC BANDEIRA 
18/06 : 08,4°C / 16,2ºC 07,4°C BANDEIRA 
19/06 : 07,9ºC / 19,1°C 06,3°C BANDEIRA 
20/06 : 11,0°C / 19,2ºC 09,6ºC BANDEIRA 
21/06 : 09,9°C / 14,8ºC 10,2°C BANDEIRA 
22/06 : 10,5°C / 14,5ºC 11,2ºC BANDEIRA 
23/06 : 13,0ºC / 18,7°C 13,2ºC BANDEIRA 
24/06 : 10,7°C / 19,6°C 08,8°C BANDEIRA 
25/06 : 10,1°C / 17,7°C 09,4°C BANDEIRA 
26/06 : 02,9°C / 13,8°C 03,3°C BANDEIRA 
27/06 : 00,8°C / 07,0°C 00,6°C BANDEIRA GEADA 
28/06 : -02,1°C / 11,3ºC -02,8°C BANDEIRA GEADA 
29/06 : 01,6ºC / 10,0ºC 00,9ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 
30/06 : 02,8°C / 14,3°C 01,5ºC BANDEIRA GEADA 

15,7°C / 06,8°C MÉDIA; 10,5ºC BANDEIRA; MÉDIA MÍNIMA; 5,9°C 


S.JOAQUIM INMET 

01/06 : 03,8°C / 16,4ºC GEADA 
02/06 : 03,2°C / 14,2°C GEADA 
03/06 : 06,0ºC / 11,4ºC 
04/06 : 09,0ºC / 12,6ºC 
05/06 : 08,4ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA 
06/06 : 07,8°C / 15,2ºC GEADA 
07/06 : 10,2ºC / 20,4°C 
08/06 : 13,0°C / 21,2°C 
09/06 : 09,0°C / 18,4°C 
10/06 : 10,0°C / 13,0°C 
11/06 : 05,2°C / 13,0°C GEADA 
12/06 : 03,8°C /13,6°C GEADA 
13/06 : 06,7°C / 17,0°C GEADA 
14/06 : 10,0ºC / 19,5ºC 
15/06 : 11,8°C / 18,5C 
16/06 : 06,9°C / 14,0ºC 
17/06 : 08,8ºC / 11,6ºC 
18/06 : 08,8°C / 16,0ºC 
19/06 : 09,8°C / 18,5°C 
20/06 : 11,8ºC / 19,0ºC 
21/06 : 10,0ºC / 14,5ºC 
22/06 : 10,4°C / 13,5°C 
23/06 : 13,0°C / 18,4°C 
24/06 : 11,5°C / 19,0°C 
25/06 : 10,4/C / 17,4ºC 
26/06 : 03,0°C / 12,2ºC 
27/06 : 01,0ºC / 06,5°C GEADA 
28/06 : -01,0°C / 10,6ºC GEADA 
29/06 : 02,0ºC / 09,5°C GEADA 
30/06 : 04,5°C / 14,0ºC GEADA 

15,1ºC / 07,6ºC MÉDIA; 10,5ºC 

Palmas - PR : 

01/06 : 07,0°C / 23,6ºC 
02/06 : 11,0ºC / 17,2°C 
03/06 : 08,8ºC / 20,8ºC 
04/06 : 12,4ºC / 15,6ºC 
05/06 : 11,2ºC / 20,8ºC 
06/06 : 08,6°C / 21,2ºC 
07/06 : 10,0ºC / 24,6°C 
08/06 : 12,6°C / 23,8°C 
09/06 : 10,0°C / 22,4°C 
10/06 : 10,0ºC / 14,8ºC 
11/06 : 08,4ºC / 16,8ºC 
12/06 : 05,2°C / 19,2ºC GEADA 
13/06 : 10,6ºC / 22,0ºC 
14/06 : 07,0ºC / 23,6ºC 
15/06 : 07,0ºC / 23,4ºC 
16/06 : 10,1°C / 20,8°C 
17/06 : 11,0°C / 21,6°C 
18/06 : 11,4°C / 20,8°C 
19/06 : 10,4ºC / 21,8°C 
20/06 : 10,8°C / 22,6ºC 
21/06 : 13,6°C / 18,8°C 
22/06 : 10,6ºC / 21,6°C 
23/06 : 11,4ºC / 23,6ºC 
24/06 : 12,0ºC / 21,8°C 
25/06 : 12,8°C / 22,6ºC 
26/06 : 06,4ºC / 15,0ºC 
27/06 : 03,8ºC / 10,6ºC GEADA 
28/06 : 02,4°C / 13,6°C GEADA 
29/06 : 06,1ºC / 16,8ºC 
30/06 : 07,2°C / 17,4°C GEADA 

20,0°C / 09,4°C MÉDIA; 13,5°C 

Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ): 

01/06 : 08,6ºC / 19,7ºC 
02/06 : 03,9ºC / 18,2ºC 
03/06 : 05,7ºC / 18,7ºC 
04/06 : 03,6ºC / 18,7ºC 
05/06 : 06,7ºC / 18,7ºC 
06/06 : 06,9ºC / 19,0ºC 
07/06 : 05,2ºC / 18,8ºC 
08/06 : 03,4ºC / 19,7ºC 
09/06 : 02,6ºC / 17,6ºC 
10/06 : 07,5ºC / 18,1ºC 
11/06 : 06,1ºC / 18,7ºC 
12/06 : 06,7ºC / 19,1ºC 
13/06 : 06,8ºC / 19,8ºC 
14/06 : 03,0ºC / 19,2ºC 
15/06 : 01,8ºC / 20,3ºC 
16/06 : 02,0ºC / 16,2ºC 
17/06 : 03,2ºC / 17,8ºC 
18/06 : 06,4ºC / 19,0ºC 
19/06 : 05,7ºC / 18,9ºC 
20/06 : 06,2ºC / 17,8ºC 
21/06 : 06,1ºC / 17,6ºC 
22/06 : 06,1ºC / 19,8ºC 
23/06 : 05,4ºC / 18,8ºC 
24/06 : 04,4ºC / 19,6ºC 
25/06 : 08,0ºC / 18,8ºC 
26/06 : 09,5ºC / 14,3ºC 
27/06 : 06,6ºC / 14,9ºC 
28/06 : 04,8ºC / 12,0ºC 
29/06 : 03,5ºC / 14,8ºC 
30/06 : 07,6ºC / 18,3ºC


----------



## Minho (5 Jul 2006 às 22:23)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:
			
		

> SÓ DOIS DIAS DE NEVE MUITO RALA NAS ÁREAS ACIMA DOS 1500 m. NA CIDADE NADA.



É curioso o clima no hemisfério sul. A influência dos oceâneos aliada a inexistência de grandes massas continentais que não perturbam a circulação geral da atmosfera permite que caia neve a 1500m a uma latitude 28ºS....
Não é por acaso que a 3ª maior massa de gelo no planeta si situa no Campo de Gelo Patagónico...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (30 Jul 2006 às 04:48)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 30/07/06. 00h:35 

SECO; -1,3ºC. 

U.R.; 90% 

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WSW E 16 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -8,4ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). TEM GEADA . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 30/07/06; MÍNIMA; -°C, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: .-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 86%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm. 

RAJADA 26 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -13,0 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 32 Km/h ÀS 00h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -15,0ºC AS 00h:23 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 28/07/06: 

MÍNIMA: -0,9ºC EM S.JOAQUIM /CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 28/07/06; 29,0ºC EM ITAJAÍ / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 29/07/06.; MÁXIMA (28/07/06): -°C, MÍN.: -0,9ºC E RELVA: -4,8°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 29/07/06: 0,4ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 29/07/06; MÍN; -ºC E MÁX. -°C (28/07/06) 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 29/07/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (29/ 07 /06); -ºC/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 29/07/06; 

*12,2ºC, MÁXIMA DO DIA; 3,0ºC/ -0,5ºC/ -2,0°C 5,4 mm *MÁXIMA REGISTRADA ONTEM A NOITE. 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (30 Jul 2006 às 04:49)

Este Está Sendo Um Dos Julhos Mais Quentes Em 51 Anos De Dados Em S.joaquim. Até O Momento é O Segundo.

Hoje De Madrugada Pode Nevar.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (31 Jul 2006 às 09:20)

CHEGOU A NEVAR COM MUITO FRACA INTENSIDADE EM ALGUNS PONTOS DA CIDADE E REGIÃO NA MADRUGADA DE 30/07/06.

AGORA ESTÁ MUITO FRIO...

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 31/07/06. 05h:14 

SECO; -5,8ºC. MÍNIMA ATÉ AGORA; -6,2ºC 

U.R.; 83% 

PRESSÃO; 1020 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). FORTÍSSIMA GEADA, ATÉ AGORA; -10,5ºC NA RELVA. . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 31/07/06; MÍNIMA; -°C, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: .-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 05 Km/h ÀS 01h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:- 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 30/07/06: 

MÍNIMA: -5,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM /CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 29/07/06; 22,0ºC EM JOINVILLE / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 30/07/06.; MÁXIMA (29/07/06): 3,2°C, MÍN.: -5,6ºC E RELVA: -7,8°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 30/07/06: -3,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 30/07/06; MÍN; -7,0ºC E MÁX. 6,9°C (29/07/06) 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 29/07/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (29/ 07 /06); -ºC/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 30/07/06; 

6,2ºC/ -4,6ºC/ -6,0°C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Minho (31 Jul 2006 às 15:44)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:
			
		

> Este Está Sendo Um Dos Julhos Mais Quentes Em 51 Anos De Dados Em S.joaquim. Até O Momento é O Segundo.
> 
> Hoje De Madrugada Pode Nevar.



Está a ser um dos mais quente e neva na mesma???? Que sorte!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (31 Jul 2006 às 17:20)

SIM MAIS FOI RIDÍCULA A NEVE E QUASE NINGUÉM VIU.


SÃO.JOAQUIM, 31/07/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 7,9 ºC. 

U.R.; 89% 

PRESSÃO; 1021 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 5,9ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). HOUVE FORMAÇÃO DE FORTÍSSIMA GEADA. . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 31/07/06; MÍNIMA; -6,6°C, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: .-10,5ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 2,7 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 24 Km/h ÀS 11h:13 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -5,4ºC AS 09h:30 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 31/07/06: 

MÍNIMA: -6,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 29/07/06; 22,0ºC EM JOINVILLE / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 31/07/06.; MÁXIMA (30/07/06): -°C, MÍN.: -6,6ºC E RELVA: -10,8°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 31/07/06: -7,5ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 31/07/06; MÍN; -6,3ºC E MÁX. 5,5°C (30/07/06) 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 29/07/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (29/ 07 /06); -ºC/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 31/07/06; 

-ºC/ -5,0ºC/ -9,1°C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Ago 2006 às 03:42)

Campos do Jordão - SP ( Inmet ): 

01/07 : 03,4ºC / 18,0ºC 
02/07 : 04,8ºC / 13,6ºC 
03/07 : 07,8ºC / 16,4ºC 
04/07 : 01,4ºC / 18,0ºC 
05/07 : 02,8ºC / 18,2ºC 
06/07 : 01,0ºC / 19,4ºC 
07/07 : 04,0ºC / 20,8ºC 
08/07 : 05,6ºC / 22,8ºC 
09/07 : 08,2ºC / 22,2ºC 
10/07 : 08,8ºC / 17,6ºC 
11/07 : 05,4ºC / 22,8ºC 
12/07 : 05,8ºC / 20,0ºC 
13/07 : 04,0ºC / 19,8ºC 
14/07 : 02,8ºC / 19,0ºC 
15/07 : 03,0ºC / 15,0ºC 
16/07 : 02,0ºC / 16,4ºC 
17/07 : 01,8ºC / 18,0ºC 
18/07 : 03,0ºC / 18,0ºC 
19/07 : 01,8ºC / 19,0ºC 
20/07 : 04,2ºC / 19,6ºC 
21/07 : 02,0ºC / 21,4ºC 
22/07 : 03,0ºC / 22,0ºC 
23/07 : 05,8ºC / 22,2ºC 
24/07 : 04,4ºC / 21,8ºC 
25/07 : 04,8ºC / 22,4ºC 
26/07 : 04,4ºC / 22,2ºC 
27/07 : 02,8ºC / 22,6ºC 
28/07 : 05,0ºC / 22,2ºC 
29/07 : 10,8ºC / 18,7ºC 
30/07 : 05,8ºC / 10,0ºC 
31/07 : 07,4ºC / 12,4ºC 

São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/07 : 06,4°C / 14,3°C BANDEIRA; 5,2ºC GEADA 
02/07 : 08,7ºC / 16,9ºC BANDEIRA; 8,5ºC 
03/07 : 04,7ºC / 16,2°C BANDEIRA; 2,4°C GEADA 
04/07 : 04,6ºC / 18,3ºC BANDEIRA; 0,8ºC GEADA 
05/07 : 05,6ºC / 18,6ºC BANDEIRA; 4,3ºC GEADA 
06/07 : 05,3°C / 19,6ºC BANDEIRA; 3,5ºC GEADA. 
07/07 : 07,8ºC / 19,8ºC BANDEIRA; 4,7ºC GEADA 
08/07 : 10,2ºC / 21,1ºC BANDEIRA; 7,1ºC 
09/07 : 09,4ºC / 17,1ºC BANDEIRA; 9,7ºC GEADA 
10/07 : 01,7°C / 16,5ºC BANDEIRA; 0,9ºC GEADA. 
11/07 : 06,5ºC / 17,8ºC BANDEIRA; 5,2ºC GEADA 
12/07 : 11,4ºC / 20,4ºC BANDEIRA; 11,5ºC 
13/07 : 11,9ºC / 22,3ºC BANDEIRA; 10,2ºC 
14/07 : 08,1ºC / 20,3ºC BANDEIRA; 5,8ºC 
15/07 : 10,6°C / 13,6°C BANDEIRA; 11,1°C 
16/07 : 09,8ºC / 16,8ºC BANDEIRA; 10,0ºC 
17/07 : 10,0ºC / 18,1°C BANDEIRA; 9,2°C 
18/07 : 06,7ºC / 19,4ºC BANDEIRA; 5,0ºC 
19/07 : 09,0ºC / 16,6ºC BANDEIRA; 6,2ºC 
20/07 : 10,1ºC / 19,3ºC BANDEIRA; 10,3ºC 
21/07 : 09,7ºC / 19,3ºC BANDEIRA; 7,4ºC 
22/07 : 08,1°C / 20,7ºC BANDEIRA; 6,4ºC 
23/07 : 14,1ºC / 21,5ºC BANDEIRA; 11,9ºC 
24/07 : 12,3ºC / 15,9ºC BANDEIRA; 10,1ºC 
25/07 : 12,1ºC / 15,1ºC BANDEIRA; 12,6ºC 
26/07 : 12,0ºC / 16,6ºC BANDEIRA; 12,9ºC 
27/07 : 11,8ºC / 16,3ºC BANDEIRA; 11,4ºC 
28/07 : 11,3°C / 19,4ºC BANDEIRA; 10,7ºC 
29/07 : -0,7ºC / 12,9ºC BANDEIRA; 0,0ºC GEADA 
30/07 : -4,2ºC / 08,1ºC BANDEIRA; -3,6ºC GEADA NEVE 
31/07 : -6,8ºC / 10,9ºC BANDEIRA; -7,5ºC GEADA 

S.JOAQUIM INMET 


01/07 : 07,4°C / 13,8°C GEADA 
02/07 : 08,2ºC / 16,0ºC 
03/07 : 08,0ºC / 16,0°C GEADA 
04/07 : 07,8ºC / 17,8ºC GEADA 
05/07 : 08,0ºC / 17,6ºC GEADA 
06/07 : 08,0°C / 19,0ºC GEADA 
07/07 : 09,4°C / 19,2ºC GEADA 
08/07 : 11,4ºC / 21,0ºC 
09/07 : 09,8ºC / 16,6ºC GEADA 
10/07 : 04,0ºC / 15,6ºC GEADA 
11/07 : 07,0ºC / 17,2ºC GEADA 
12/07 : 11,4ºC / 20,0ºC 
13/07 : 12,4ºC / 22,0ºC 
14/07 : 13,4ºC / 20,5ºC 
15/07 : 10,0°C / 13,0ºC 
16/07 : 09,5ºC / 16,2ºC 
17/07 : 10,0ºC / 17,0°C 
18/07 : 09,5ºC / 19,0ºC 
19/07 : 09,4ºC / 16,5ºC 
20/07 : 09,8ºC / 19,0ºC 
21/07 : 09,4ºC / 18,5ºC 
22/07 : 11,5ºC /20,2ºC 
23/07 : 13,4ºC / 21,2ºC 
24/07 : 13,0ºC / 16,2°C 
25/07 : 11,6ºC / 14,2ºC 
26/07 : 11,8ºC / 16,6ºC 
27/07 : 11,5ºC / 16,0ºC 
28/07 : 11,4ºC / 19,0ºC 
29/07 : -1,2ºC / 12,2ºC GEADA 
30/07 : -4,6ºC / 06,5ºC GEADA /NEVE 
31/07 : -5,0ºC / 10,2/C GEADA 

Palmas - PR : 

01/07 : 09,6°C / 13,4°C 
02/07 : 05,4ºC / 19,6ºC GEADA 
03/07 : 08,2ºC / 20,8°C GEADA 
04/07 : 03,8ºC / 21,0ºC GEADA 
05/07 : 03,6ºC / 22,2ºC GEADA 
06/07 : 06,6°C / 21,6ºC GEADA 
07/07 : 09,0ºC / 22,4ºC GEADA 
08/07 : 12,4ºC / 24,2ºC 
09/07 : 11,8ºC / 16,4ºC 
10/07 : 08,0ºC / 21,4ºC GEADA 
11/07 : 11,8ºC / 22,8ºC 
12/07 : 13,0ºC / 24,4ºC 
13/07 : 12,2ºC / 25,0ºC 
14/07 : 10,2ºC / 22,4ºC 
15/07 : 11,8ºC / 17,2ºC 
16/07 : 11,6ºC / 19,6ºC 
17/07 : 10,0ºC / 21,6ºC GEADA 
18/07 : 09,4ºC / 22,4ºC 
19/07 : 04,4ºC / 20,2ºC GEADA 
20/07 : 05,0°C / 22,0°C GEADA 
21/07 : 08,8ºC / 23,6ºC GEADA 
22/07 : 14,6ºC / 24,2ºC GEADA FORA DA ESTAÇÃO. 
23/07 : 11,8ºC / 25,2ºC 
24/07 : 15,8ºC / 20,8ºC 
25/07 : 09,6°C / 19,6°C 
26/07 : 14,4ºC / 24,4ºC 
27/07 : 12,2ºC / 21,2ºC 
28/07 : 13,0ºC / 22,8ºC 
29/07 : 03,0ºC / 15,6ºC GEADA 
30/07 : -1,8ºC / 13,0ºC GEADA 
31/07 : -0,8ºC / 16,2ºC GEADA 

Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ): 

01/07 : 03,9ºC / 18,8ºC 
02/07 : 06,2ºC / 13,6ºC 
03/07 : 05,9ºC / 17,6ºC 
04/07 : 01,7ºC / 18,4ºC 
05/07 : 01,3ºC / 18,9ºC 
06/07 : -00,9ºC/ 19,7ºC 
07/07 : 04,5ºC / 20,4ºC 
08/07 : 04,7ºC / 23,4ºC 
09/07 : 08,4ºC / 21,9ºC 
10/07 : 09,9ºC / 16,1ºC 
11/07 : 07,6ºC / 21,7ºC 
12/07 : 08,7ºC / 21,3ºC 
13/07 : 03,7ºC / 21,2ºC 
14/07 : 05,4ºC / 19,4ºC 
15/07 : 03,4ºC / 16,9ºC 
16/07 : 05,3ºC / 19,2ºC 
17/07 : 02,5ºC / 18,2ºC 
18/07 : 03,1ºC / 18,4ºC 
19/07 : 02,9ºC / 19,2ºC 
20/07 : 01,6ºC / 19,5ºC 
21/07 : 02,6ºC / 20,9ºC 
22/07 : 03,3ºC / 21,5ºC 
23/07 : 03,4ºC / 22,1ºC 
24/07 : 04,3ºC / 22,4ºC 
25/07 : 05,1ºC / 21,9ºC 
26/07 : 03,7ºC / 21,9ºC 
27/07 : 03,9ºC / 22,3ºC 
28/07 : 06,1ºC / 23,1ºC 
29/07 : 12,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
30/07 : 08,4ºC / 12,1ºC 
31/07 : 07,6ºC / 12,5ºC


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2006 às 00:03)

A propósito:
Que andam a fazer os pinguins de Magalhães pelo Rio do Janeiro? Não é suposto estarem a mais de 3000km do local onde estão agora??

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/cotidiano/ult95u124521.shtml

http://oglobo.globo.com/online/rio/plantao/2006/07/29/285052270.asp

http://es.news.yahoo.com/31072006/44-13/militares-brasil-llevaran-pinguinos-regreso-casa.html

O tempo está a ficar assim tão frio na Argentina??


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Ago 2006 às 14:07)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 03/08/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 5,7 ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 

PRESSÃO; 1020 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NNE E 10 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 4,5ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO. (90%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 03/08/06; MÍNIMA; 4,3°C, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: .-2,0ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 15 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 1,7 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 26 Km/h ÀS 01h:30 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -4,9ºC AS 01h:30 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 02/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: 0,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 01/08/06; 18,6ºC EM VIDEIRA / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 03/08/06.; MÁXIMA (02/08/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 02/08/06: 0,8ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 03/08/06; MÍN; 3,1ºC E MÁX. 13,0°C (02/08/06) 

MÁXIMA: 15,5ºC E MÍNIMA DE 1,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 01/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (02/ 08 /06); 18,0ºC/ 6,2ºC . RELVA; -2,0ºC E 0 mm. GEADA 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 03/08/06; 

-ºC/ 5,5ºC/ 2,6°C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Ago 2006 às 14:08)

Minho disse:
			
		

> A propósito:
> Que andam a fazer os pinguins de Magalhães pelo Rio do Janeiro? Não é suposto estarem a mais de 3000km do local onde estão agora??
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/cotidiano/ult95u124521.shtml
> ...



É QUE NESTA ÉPOCA DO ANO A CORRENTE FRIA DAS MALVINAS ATINGE O SUL E SUDESTE DO BRASIL COM MAIS INTENSIDADE, ELES VEM PERDIDOS NELA.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Ago 2006 às 14:09)

EXTREMAS DE 2006: 

S.JOAQUIM/INMET (1412 m): 29,2°C/ JANEIRO E -5,0°C/ JULHO. 

S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (1345 m): 30,3°C/JANEIRO E -06,8°C/ JULHO. 

S.JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO (1510 m): -06,9°C/ JULHO. 

RELVA MAIS BAIXA DO ANO; -10,5°C EM JULHO E -10,5°C/ JULHO, NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; ANO EM JUNHO.; -9,1ºC E -9,1°C EM JULHO. 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MAIS BAIXA: -15,8°C/ JULHO. 

RESUMO NA CLIMATERRA EM 2006 DE JANEIRO A JULHO. 

TARDES MUITO QUENTES, MÁXIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 25,0°C; 25 DIAS 

TARDES FRIAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 15,0°C; 37 DIAS 

TARDES GELADAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 5 DIAS 

NOITES QUENTES, MÍNIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 15,0°C; 30 DIAS. 

NOITES FRIAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 98 DIAS 

NOITES MUITO FRIAS, MÍNIMA ABAIXO DOS 5,0°C; 43 DIAS 

NOITES GELADAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 0,0°C; 4 DIAS 

HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C. JULHO. 107 HORAS/CLIMATERRA E 592 HORAS NO ANO E 71 HORAS EM JULHO. E 580 HORAS/ANO NO INMET. 

PRECIPITAÇÃO DE JULHO: 107,9 mm E ANO; 572,0 mm NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 129,7 mm/ JULHO E 612,4 mm/ANO. 

FONTE: CLIMATERRA/INMET. 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Ago 2006 às 16:59)

54 DIAS COM GEADA NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM, 03/08/06 

MARÇO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

30; 6,0°C / 1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 2,7°C/-2,7°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 1 DIAS E DO ANO; 01 DIA 

ABRIL; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

13; 4,0°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,6°C/-2,2°C 

17; 1,2°C / -3,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-3,7°C 

18; 1,9°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-4,7°C 

19; 3,2°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; --°C/-°C 

22; 5,4°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-2,5°C 

24; 2,9°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

25; 8,2°C / 2,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -C/-1,8°C 

27; 3,5°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,3°C/-2,8°C 

28; 4,3°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 9 DIAS E NO ANO; 10 DIAS 

MAIO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

02; 2,3°C / -0,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,9°C/-1,5°C 

04; 4,9°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

05; 2,2°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,7°C/-2,8°C 

06; 3,2°C / -1,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

07; 4,2°C / -0,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

08; 4,9°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

09; 4,5°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

12; 4,6°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

14; 3,3°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

15; 2,2°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,7°C/-4,8°C 

16; 0,8°C / -4,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,6°C/-4,5°C 

17; 2,7°C / -4,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,4°C/-6,4°C 

18; 4,7°C / -2,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

19; 4,2°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

21; 4,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

22; 2,1°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

25; 4,1°C / -1,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

26; 2,7°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 18 DIAS RECORDE E NO ANO; 28 DIAS 

JUNHO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01; 0,2°C / -5,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,6°C/-5,8°C 

02; 3,0°C / -2,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-4,6°C 

05; 5,8°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

06; 4,3°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

11; 5,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

12 01,1ºC / -4,5ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

13 05,1ºC / -0,8ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

27 00,8ºC / -5,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

28 -02,1ºC / -6,2ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -04,0°C/-8,8°C 

29 01,6ºC / -2,1ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

30 02,8ºC / -3,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 11 DIAS E NO ANO; 39 DIAS 

JULHO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01; 6,4°C / -0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

03; 4,7°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

04; 4,6°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

05; 5,6°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

06; 5,5°C / -0,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

07; 7,8°C / -1,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

09; 9,4°C / 3,6°C. (AS 23h:00 A RELVA ESTAVA COM -0,5ºC E 6,4ºC NO ABRIGO COM GEADA). NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

10; 1,7°C / -2,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-°C 

11; 6,5°C / -0,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

29; -0,7°C / -3,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-5,0°C 

30; -4,2°C / -7,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,6°C/-7,8°C NEVE MUITO FRACA 

31; -6,8°C / -10,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,9°C/-10,8°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 12 DIAS E NO ANO; 51 DIAS 

AGOSTO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01; 3,0°C / -3,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

02; 2,3°C / -3,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

03; 4,3°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 03 DIAS E NO ANO; 54 DIAS 

TOTAL DE 2006; 54 DIAS COM GEADA E 01 DIA COM NEVE, SENDO 04 DIAS COM MÍNIMA NEGATIVAS NA CLIMATERRA E 09 DIAS NO CRUZEIRO. 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Ago 2006 às 08:38)

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 08/08/06. 04h:27 

SECO; 14,7 ºC. MUITO ALTA PARA O HORÁRIO!!

U.R.; 70% 

PRESSÃO; 1016 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NE E 10 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 08/08/06; MÍNIMA; -°C, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 50%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 21 Km/h ÀS 04h:22 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: ºC AS -h:- 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 07/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: 8,8ºC EM RIO NEGRINHO / EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 07/08/06; 33,0ºC EM ITAPIRANGA / EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 07/08/06.; MÁXIMA (06/08/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 07/08/06: 12,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 07/08/06; MÍN; -ºC E MÁX. -°C (06/08/06) 

MÁXIMA: 31,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 11,8ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 07/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (07/ 08 /06); 26,6°C/ 13,8ºC . RELVA; 4,0ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 06/08/06; 

23,6ºC/ 14,3ºC/ 8,2°C 6,7 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Ago 2006 às 01:56)

INVERNOS MAIS QUENTE E FRIOS NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM NOS ÚLTIMOS 51 ANOS!! 

O INVERNO CLIMÁTICO NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM VAI DE MAIO A SETEMBRO, NESTE PERÍODO A MÉDIA NORMAL É DE; 10,5ºC (1955/2005) 

INVERNOS MAIS QUENTES (MÉDIA IGUAL OU SUPERIOR A 11,0ºC); MÉDIA E ANO 

1º 12,3ºC EM ; 1967 

2º 12,1ºC EM ; 1977 

3º 11,9ºC EM ; 1972 

4º 11,8ºC EM ;1982 

5º 11,6ºC EM ; 1961 E 1995 

6º 11,3ºC EM ; 1958,1965 E 1969 

7º 11,2ºC EM ; 1970 

8º 11,1ºC EM ; 1966, 1971 E 2002 

9º 11,0ºC EM ; 1981 

INVERNOS MAIS FRIOS ( MÉDIA INFERIOR A 10,0ºC ) MÉDIA E ANO 

1º 08,7ºC EM ; 1990 

2º 08,8ºC EM ; 1956 

3º 08,9ºC EM ; 1962 

4º 09,4ºC EM ;1989 E 1996 

5º 09,5ºC EM ; 1988 

6º 09,6ºC EM ; 1976 

7º 09,7ºC EM ; 1987 E 1992 

8º 09,8ºC EM ; 1955 E 2000 

9º 09,9ºC EM ; 1957, 1960, 1993 E 1999 

EXTREMOS; MÍNIMA E MÁXIMA ABSOLUTA ENTRE MAIO A SETEMBRO DOS INVERNOS QUENTE; 

1958; -02,7ºC / 28,6ºC 

1961; -07,2ºC / 25,8ºC 

1965; -07,0ºC / 25,6ºC 

1966; -02,7ºC / 28,6ºC 

1967; -05,3ºC / 24,5ºC 

1969; -04,9ºC / 25,0ºC 

1970; -05,2ºC / 22,5ºC 

1971; -03,6ºC / 25,8ºC 

1972 ; -05,0ºC / 23,6ºC 

1977; -02,8ºC / 26,8ºC 

1981; -05,0ºC / 26,6ºC 

1982; -03,1ºC / 23,8ºC 

1995; -04,0ºC / 26,4ºC 

1997; -01,0ºC / 25,4ºC 

2002; -04,0ºC / 24,0ºC E -07,4º / 25,6º NA CLIMATERRA. 

EXTREMOS; MÍNIMA E MÁXIMA ABSOLUTA ENTRE MAIO A SETEMBRO DOS INVERNOS FRIOS; 

1955; -08,1ºC / 25,2ºC 

1956; -05,6ºC / 24,0ºC 

1957; -03,8ºC / 24,0ºC 

1960; -07,9ºC / 24,8ºC 

1962; -07,0ºC / 24,4ºC 

1976; -06,5ºC / 24,0ºC 

1987 ; -06,6ºC / 23,0ºC 

1988; -06,0ºC / 28,0ºC 

1989; -06,0ºC / 23,8ºC 

1990; -06,5ºC / 23,0ºC 

1992; -05,6ºC / 24,0ºC 

1993; -06,0ºC / 26,7ºC 

1996; -06,0ºC / 27,2ºC 

1999; -05,0ºC / 26,0ºC E -04,9º / 27,1º NA CLIMATERRA. 

2000; -09,0ºC / 24,5ºC E -08,6º / 25,5º NA CLIMATERRA. 

EM 2006 DE MAIO A JULHO 

MÉDIA ; 10,4ºC /INMET. COM ; -5,0ºC / 23,6ºC E -6,8ºC / 23,4ºC/CLIMATERRA 

FONTE; CLIMATERRA E INMET. 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Ago 2006 às 08:57)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 17/08/06. 04h:21 

SECO; 7,5ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 

PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SE E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). 

CLIMATERRA DIA 17/08/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 98%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 2,7 ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 18 Km/h ÀS 00h:45 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 0,4ºC AS 00h:45 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 16/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: 7,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 15/08/06; 27,9ºC EM INDAIAL /INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/08/06.; MÁXIMA (15/08/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/08/06: 8,5ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 16/08/06; MÍN; -ºC E MÁX. -°C (15/08/06) 

MÁXIMA: 18,9ºC E MÍNIMA DE 12,5ºC E 119,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 16/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (16/ 08 /06); 16,0°C/ 12,8ºC . RELVA; 10,8ºC E 128,4mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 16/08/06; 

12,2ºC/ 7,2ºC/ 6,8°C 89,1 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Ago 2006 às 08:35)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 21/08/06. 04h:28 

SECO; -2,3ºC. 

U.R.; 85% 

PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SW E 16 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -9,6ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS. (80%). CONGELAMENTO 

40 CLIMATERRA DIA 21/08/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 74%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 31 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -16,1 ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 42 Km/h ÀS 01h:56 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -16,2ºC AS 01h:56 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: 0,0ºC EM CAÇADOR / EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 19/08/06; 22,3ºC EM INDAIAL /INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 20/08/06.; MÁXIMA (19/08/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/08/06: 1,1ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 20/08/06; MÍN; -1,0ºC E MÁX. 9,0°C (19/08/06) 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 20/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (20/ 08 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/08/06; 

10,2ºC/ 0,5ºC/ -2,0°C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Ago 2006 às 10:22)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

   


SÃO.JOAQUIM, 21/08/06. 06h:16 

SECO; -4,1ºC. 

U.R.; 84% 

PRESSÃO; 1016 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WSW E 20 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -14,4ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (10%). CONGELAMENTO 

40 CLIMATERRA DIA 21/08/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 74%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 32 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -19,2 ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 42 Km/h ÀS 01h:56 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -20,0ºC AS 06h:10 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: 0,0ºC EM CAÇADOR / EPAGRI. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 19/08/06; 22,3ºC EM INDAIAL /INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 20/08/06.; MÁXIMA (19/08/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/08/06: 1,1ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 20/08/06; MÍN; -1,0ºC E MÁX. 9,0°C (19/08/06) 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 20/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (20/ 08 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/08/06; 

10,2ºC/ 0,5ºC/ -2,0°C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Ago 2006 às 03:56)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

As Menores Mínimas Em Agosto No Inmet E Climaterra Em S.joaquim/sc 


As 10 Mínimas Mais Baixas Em Agosto Na Estação Do Inmet E Da Climaterra Em S.joaquim 

Inmet 1955/2005 

Mínima. Ano. 

-10,0ºc / 1991 

-8,2ºc / 1963 

-6,5ºc / 1990 

-6,4ºc / 1955 

-6,0ºc / 2000 

-5,6ºc / 1965 E 1992 

-5,5ºc /1966 E 1984 

-5,2ºc / 1970 E 1978 

Climaterra-1999/2005 

-5,1ºc /2000 

-4,9ºc /1999 

-4,3ºc /2003 

Fonte; Inmet E Climaterra.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Ago 2006 às 03:56)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

DIA MAIS FRIO DO ANO NO BRASIL...21/08/06


HOJE FOI REGISTRADO A MENOR TEMPERATURA DO ANO E DO BRASIL NESTE INVERNO; -8,1ºC NO ABRIGO E -13,9ºC NA RELVA NO DISTRITO DO CRUZEIRO/S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. E A SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA REGISTRADA NA CLIMATERRA/S.JOAQUIM FOI DE -20,1ºC AS 06h:23


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Ago 2006 às 03:57)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 21/08/06. 23h:54 

SECO; -2,1ºC. 

U.R.; 72% 

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). JÁ TEM GEADA MUITO FORTE, -9,7ºC NA RELVA 

40 CLIMATERRA DIA 21/08/06; MÍNIMA; -4,6ºC, MÁXIMA: 7,7ºC, E RELVA: -8,7ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 36%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 42 Km/h ÀS 01h:56 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -20,1ºC AS 06h:23 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 21/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: -8,1ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 21/08/06; 17,4ºC EM INDAIAL /INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 21/08/06.; MÁXIMA (20/08/06): -°C, MÍN.: -8,1ºC E RELVA: -13,9°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 21/08/06: -4,4ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 21/08/06; MÍN; -8,0ºC E MÁX. 9,9°C (20/08/06) 

MÁXIMA: 14,9ºC E MÍNIMA DE 1,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 21/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (21/ 08 /06); 13,6°C/ -0,2ºC . RELVA; -3,8ºC E 0 mm. GEADA. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 21/08/06; 

6,0ºC/ -4,6ºC/ -6,6°C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Minho (22 Ago 2006 às 09:22)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> DIA MAIS FRIO DO ANO NO BRASIL...21/08/06
> 
> 
> HOJE FOI REGISTRADO A MENOR TEMPERATURA DO ANO E DO BRASIL NESTE INVERNO; -8,1ºC NO ABRIGO E -13,9ºC NA RELVA NO DISTRITO DO CRUZEIRO/S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA. E A SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA REGISTRADA NA CLIMATERRA/S.JOAQUIM FOI DE -20,1ºC AS 06h:23



Então a mínima de ontem acaba de entrar para a lista dos 10 mínimas mais baixas! E logo para o 2º lugar! Parabens


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 19:03)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Sem dúvida que este Inverno no H.S. está a deixar marcas!  
Ainda bem para serem as coisas mais animadas por essas bandas, agora precipitação nem vê-la não é Ronaldo?


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 19:10)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Realmente só falta mesmo a precipitação, porque pinguins parace que aí no Brasil começam a ter ás centenas já.
http://www.tvi.iol.pt/informacao/noticia.php?id=714575

Se eles divulgassem a verdadeira causa de tão extranho acontecimento é que tinha a sua piada  .

Vamos andando e vamos analisando os factos.

PS: Alguem ainda vê muitas moscas pelo ar?


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2006 às 13:35)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

E o GFS já indica uma nova entrada de ar frio a partir da próxima segunda, mas uma vez mais com pouca humidade que é o que tem faltado!


----------



## Seringador (24 Ago 2006 às 11:28)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

De facto vi as notícias na TV Record e estão mesmo a bater o dente em S. Paulo com mínimas de 6 e 7ºC, obviamente que em Sta Catarina deve de ser um figorifico!
O GFS mostra que vai passar e os indices de humidade aumentar 
O ECM aponta também para isso mas atenção que acho que mostra também bastante mais frio para 1ªsemana de Setembro   
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...t850!pop!od!oper!w_z500t850!2006082400!!step/


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Ago 2006 às 13:20)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

    


SÃO.JOAQUIM, 29/08/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 2,4ºC. 

U.R.; 64% 

PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SSE E 14 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -3,6ºC 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). HOUVE GEADA FORTE. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 29/08/06; MÍNIMA; -1,9ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -6,9ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 60%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 19 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -6,2 ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 25 Km/h ÀS 03h:37 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -12,7ºC AS 03h:37 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 28/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: -4,9ºC EM S.JOAQUIM /CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 28/08/06; 23,0ºC EM INDAIAL. / INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 29/08/06.; MÁXIMA (28/08/06): -°C, MÍN.: -4,9ºC E RELVA: -11,0°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 29/08/06: -2,4ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 29/08/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (28/08/06) 

MÁXIMA: 18,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 7,2ºC E 16,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 28/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (28/ 08 /06); 16,4°C/ 3,8ºC . RELVA; -1,4ºC E 0 mm. GEADA. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 29/08/06; 

-°C/ -2,0ºC/ -5,0 °C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Ago 2006 às 13:28)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



Seringador disse:


> Sem dúvida que este Inverno no H.S. está a deixar marcas!
> Ainda bem para serem as coisas mais animadas por essas bandas, agora precipitação nem vê-la não é Ronaldo?



NEM FALA!! FRIO ATÉ ESTÁ SENDO BOM. ESTA SEGUNDA QUINZENA DE AGOSTO ESTÁ BEM FRIA. COMO O INVERNO VEIO MUITO CEDO, FEZ UM BOM FRIO DE FINS DE ABRIL ATÉ MEADOS DE JUNHO, ESQUENTOU MUITO EM JULHO E PRIMEIRA QUINZENA DE AGOSTO (COM UMA FORTE ONDA DE FRIO EM FINS DE JULHO E COMEÇO DE AGOSTO), O FRIO ALIADO AO CALOR ANTENCIPOU A BROTAÇÃO DAS FRUTAS DE CAROÇO (PÊSSEGO, AMEIXA E NECTARINA), ALGUMAS VARIEDADES DE MAÇÃ E UVA, RESULTADO, O FRIO INTENSO DESTA SEGUNDA QUINZENA DE AGOSTO JÁ ARRASOU A PRODUÇÃO DE FRUTAS!! 80% DE PERDAS EM PÊSSEGO, HOJE DEU OUTRO GEADÃO POR LÁ, ENTRE -1 A -5ºC NAS ÁREAS PRODUTORAS. E LOGO AMEAÇARÁ AS PRINCIPAIS VARIEDADES DE MAÇÃ. POIS ESTÁ INDICANDO MUITO FRIO NA MAIOR PARTE DA PRIMEIRA QUINZENA DE SETEMBRO!!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Ago 2006 às 13:29)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



LUPER disse:


> Realmente só falta mesmo a precipitação, porque pinguins parace que aí no Brasil começam a ter ás centenas já.
> http://www.tvi.iol.pt/informacao/noticia.php?id=714575
> 
> Se eles divulgassem a verdadeira causa de tão extranho acontecimento é que tinha a sua piada  .
> ...



É NORMAL APARECER BASTANTE PINGUINS NO LITORAL DO SUDESTE E SUL DO BRASIL ENTRE MAIO A SETEMBRO.


----------



## Carlos Dias (31 Ago 2006 às 17:41)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

*Campos do Jordão -SP (inmet ) 

01/08 : 09,0ºC / 16,8ºC 
02/08 : 05,2ºC / 15,0ºC 
03/08 : 05,0ºC / 18,2ºC 
04/08 : 06,8ºC / 19,0ºC 
05/08 : 05,8ºC / 20,0ºC 
06/08 : 05,2ºC / 21,2ºC 
07/08 : 04,8ºC / 23,0ºC 
08/08 : 06,4ºC / 23,0ºC 
09/08 : 07,4ºC / 21,2ºC 
10/08 : 11,8ºC / 23,2ºC 
11/08 : 08,8ºC / 22,2ºC 
12/08 : 07,8ºC / 22,2ºC 
13/08 : 07,2ºC / 23,4ºC 
14/08 : 06,8ºC / 22,8ºC 
15/08 : 09,2ºC / 24,4ºC 
16/08 : 07,4ºC / 25,0ºC 
17/08 : 08,0ºC / 26,0ºC 
18/08 : 09,2ºC / 23,5ºC 
19/08 : 08,8ºC / 22,4ºC 
20/08 : 09,8ºC / 17,8ºC 
21/08 : 03,8ºC / 15,0ºC 
22/08 : 01,0ºC / 18,4ºC 
23/08 : 04,2ºC / 21,2ºC 
24/08 : 03,8ºC / 22,6ºC 
25/08 : 04,2ºC / 20,2ºC 
26/08 : 05,8ºC / 22,2ºC 
27/08 : 09,8ºC / 18,8ºC 
28/08 : 10,8ºC / 19,4ºC 
29/08 : 07,8ºC / 13,0ºC 
30/08 : 03,0ºC / 17,2ºC 
31/08 : 02,8ºC / 

São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/08 : 03,0ºC / 10,4°C BANDEIRA; 2,6°C GEADA 
02/08 : 02,3°C / 15,2°C BANDEIRA; 0,8°C GEADA 
03/08 : 04,3°C / 14,4ºC BANDEIRA; 3,0ºC GEADA 
04/08 : 09,1ºC / 16,5°C BANDEIRA; 9,3ºC 
05/08 : 09,7ºC / 21,0ºC BANDEIRA; 9,2ºC 
06/08 : 13,4ºC / 17,8ºC BANDEIRA; 12,9ºC 
07/08 : 14,9ºC / 23,4ºC BANDEIRA; 12,3ºC 
08/08 : 13,8ºC / 22,1ºC BANDEIRA; 9,5ºC 
09/08 : 15,2ºC / 22,5ºC BANDEIRA; 14,0ºC 
10/08 : 10,5ºC / 18,9ºC BANDEIRA; 10,3ºC 
11/08 : 12,2ºC / 21,7ºC BANDEIRA; 11,5ºC 
12/08 : 15,1ºC / 24,3ºC BANDEIRA; 13,1ºC 
13/08 : 14,8ºC / 24,0ºC BANDEIRA; 12,3°C 
14/08 : 15,6ºC / 24,5ºC BANDEIRA; 14,1ºC 
15/08 : 13,1ºC / 20,0ºC BANDEIRA; 13,0ºC 
16/08 : 07,6ºC / 12,8ºC BANDEIRA; 8,5ºC 
17/08 : 06,9ºC / 14,4ºC BANDEIRA; 7,4ºC 
18/08 : 05,8ºC / 12,3ºC BANDEIRA; 6,5ºC 
19/08 : -0,6ºC / 13,2ºC BANDEIRA; -1,7ºC GEADA -3,1ºC CRUZEIRO 
20/08 : 01,1ºC / 11,0ºC BANDEIRA; 1,1ºC GEADA -1,9ºC CRUZEIRO 
21/08 : -04,6ºC / 07,7ºC BANDEIRA; -4,4ºC GEADA/NEVE URUPEMA. -8,1ºC CRUZEIRO 
22/08 : -04,9ºC / 14,3ºC BANDEIRA; -6,3ºC GEADA -6,1ºC CRUZEIRO 
23/08 : 01,3ºC / 18,5ºC BANDEIRA; -3,3ºC GEADA 
24/08 : 03,1ºC / 21,2ºC BANDEIRA; 0,7ºC GEADA 
25/08 : 07,9ºC / 22,7ºC BANDEIRA; 4,9ºC GEADA 
26/08 : 10,8ºC / 21,7ºC BANDEIRA; 10,6ºC VENTANIA 
27/08 : 07,1ºC / 14,1ºC BANDEIRA; 7,6ºC 
28/08 : 03,4ºC / 11,5ºC BANDEIRA; 3,5ºC GEADA 
29/08 : -01,9ºC / 11,8ºC BANDEIRA; -2,4ºC GEADA -4,9ºC CRUZEIRO 
30/08 : -01,9ºC / ºC BANDEIRA; -3,3ºC GEADA -5,1ºC CRUZEIRO 
31/08 : 

S.JOAQUIM INMET 

01/08 : 03,0ºC / 10,2ºC GEADA 
02/08 : 00,5ºC / 14,4ºC GEADA 
03/08 : 05,5°C / 14,0ºC GEADA 
04/08 : 08,5ºC / 16,4ºC 
05/08 : 10,6ºC / 21,0ºC 
06/08 : 14,3ºC / 17,2ºC 
07/08 : 14,3ºC / 23,6ºC 
08/08 : 14,4ºC / 22,2ºC 
09/08 : 15,2ºC / 22,2ºC 
10/08 : 09,0°C / 18,5°C 
11/08 : 10,0ºC / 21,0ºC 
12/08 : 14,4ºC / 24,0ºC 
13/08 : 15,0ºC / 24,0ºC 
14/08 : 16,0ºC / 24,4ºC 
15/08 : 12,8ºC / 19,4ºC 
16/08 : 07,2ºC / 12,2ºC 
17/08 : 06,5ºC / 13,8ºC 
18/08 : 05,5ºC / 11,6ºC 
19/08 : -0,5ºC / 12,2ºC GEADA 
20/08 : 00,5ºC / 10,2ºC GEADA 
21/08 : -04,6ºC / 06,0ºC GEADA 
22/08 : -02,5ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA 
23/08 : 04,5ºC / 17,5ºC GEADA 
24/08 : 08,5ºC / 21,5ºC GEADA 
25/08 : 10,5ºC / 22,2ºC GEADA 
26/08 : 10,2ºC / 21,6ºC VENTANIA 
27/08 : 06,8ºC / 13,0ºC 
28/08 : 03,0ºC / 10,2ºC GEADA 
29/08 : -02,0ºC / 10,5ºC GEADA 
30/08 : 01,3ºC / ºC GEADA 
31/08 : 

Palmas - PR : 

01/08 : 05,4ºC / 16,8ºC GEADA 
02/08 : 06,2ºC / 18,0ºC GEADA 
03/08 : 09,6ºC / 13,2ºC 
04/08 : 11,0ºC / 20,2ºC 
05/08 : 12,0ºC / 25,6ºC 
06/08 : 13,2ºC / 26,4ºC 
07/08 : 13,8ºC / 26,6ºC 
08/08 : 11,8ºC / 26,4ºC 
09/08 : 12,4ºC / 25,6ºC 
10/08 : 14,4ºC / 26,0ºC 
11/08 : 15,2ºC / 27,2ºC 
12/08 : 15,0ºC / 28,0ºC 
13/08 : 16,8ºC / 28,0ºC 
14/08 : 15,6ºC / 26,8ºC 
15/08 : 12,6ºC / 20,0ºC 
16/08 : 12,8ºC / 16,0ºC 128,4 mm 
17/08 : 10,2ºC / 21,4ºC 
18/08 : 10,0ºC / 15,2ºC 
19/08 : 03,4ºC / 17,2ºC GEADA 
20/08 : 00,4ºC / 14,6ºC GEADA 
21/08 : -0,2ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA 
22/08 : -0,4ºC / 19,4ºC GEADA 
23/08 : -0,4ºC / 22,8ºC GEADA 
24/08 : 07,2ºC / 24,0ºC GEADA 
25/08 : 10,2ºC / 27,2ºC GEADA 
26/08 : 12,0ºC / 23,2ºC 
27/08 : 10,2ºC / 17,6ºC 
28/08 : 03,8ºC / 16,4ºC GEADA 
29/08 : 00,4ºC / 15,6ºC 
30/08 : 
31/08 : 

Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ): 

01/08 : 11,7ºC / 16,5ºC 
02/08 : 06,1ºC / 16,4ºC 
03/08 : 06,3ºC / 17,7ºC 
04/08 : 05,2ºC / 19,2ºC 
05/08 : 05,6ºC / 20,6ºC 
06/08 : 04,7ºC / 21,7ºC 
07/08 : 04,4ºC / 23,0ºC 
08/08 : 07,3ºC / 22,2ºC 
09/08 : 05,7ºC / 20,8ºC 
10/08 : 09,6ºC / 23,9ºC 
11/08 : 09,0ºC / 22,4ºC 
12/08 : 07,0ºC / 22,5ºC 
13/08 : 06,1ºC / 22,6ºC 
14/08 : 05,7ºC / 22,9ºC 
15/08 : 07,8ºC / 24,4ºC 
16/08 : 07,3ºC / 24,8ºC 
17/08 : 08,1ºC / 26,6ºC 
18/08 : 09,7ºC / 24,1ºC 
19/08 : 10,4ºC / 22,1ºC 
20/08 : 09,6ºC / 18,4ºC 
21/08 : 03,8ºC / 15,2ºC 
22/08 : -00,3ºC /17,6ºC 
23/08 : 00,5ºC / 20.6ºC 
24/08 : 01,7ºC / 22,8ºC 
25/08 : 04,6ºC / 22,3ºC 
26/08 : 06,0ºC / 22,5ºC 
27/08 : 11,5ºC / 18,4ºC 
28/08 : 08,7ºC / 19,7ºC 
29/08 : 08,0ºC / 12,9ºC 
30/08 : 04,3ºC / 18,0ºC 
31/08 : 05,1ºC /*


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Set 2006 às 08:53)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

DIAS COM GEADA E NEVE EM SÃO.JOAQUIM E REGIÃO NA CLIMATERRA E CRUZEIRO. 

MARÇO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

30; 6,0°C / 1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 2,7°C/-2,7°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 1 DIAS E DO ANO; 01 DIA 

ABRIL; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

13; 4,0°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,6°C/-2,2°C 

17; 1,2°C / -3,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-3,7°C 

18; 1,9°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-4,7°C 

19; 3,2°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; --°C/-°C 

22; 5,4°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-2,5°C 

24; 2,9°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

25; 8,2°C / 2,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -C/-1,8°C 

27; 3,5°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,3°C/-2,8°C 

28; 4,3°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 9 DIAS E NO ANO; 10 DIAS 

MAIO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

02; 2,3°C / -0,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,9°C/-1,5°C 

04; 4,9°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

05; 2,2°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,7°C/-2,8°C 

06; 3,2°C / -1,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

07; 4,2°C / -0,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

08; 4,9°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

09; 4,5°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

12; 4,6°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

14; 3,3°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

15; 2,2°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,7°C/-4,8°C 

16; 0,8°C / -4,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,6°C/-4,5°C 

17; 2,7°C / -4,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,4°C/-6,4°C 

18; 4,7°C / -2,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

19; 4,2°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

21; 4,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

22; 2,1°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

25; 4,1°C / -1,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

26; 2,7°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 18 DIAS RECORDE E NO ANO; 28 DIAS 

JUNHO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01; 0,2°C / -5,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,6°C/-5,8°C 

02; 3,0°C / -2,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-4,6°C 

05; 5,8°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

06; 4,3°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

11; 5,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

12 01,1ºC / -4,5ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

13 05,1ºC / -0,8ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

27 00,8ºC / -5,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,5°C/-6,5°C 

28 -02,1ºC / -6,2ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -04,0°C/-8,8°C 

29 01,6ºC / -2,1ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

30 02,8ºC / -3,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 11 DIAS E NO ANO; 39 DIAS 

JULHO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01; 6,4°C / -0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

03; 4,7°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

04; 4,6°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

05; 5,6°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

06; 5,5°C / -0,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

07; 7,8°C / -1,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

09; 9,4°C / 3,6°C. (AS 23h:00 A RELVA ESTAVA COM -0,5ºC E 6,4ºC NO ABRIGO COM GEADA). NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

10; 1,7°C / -2,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-°C 

11; 6,5°C / -0,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

29; -0,7°C / -3,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-5,0°C 

30; -4,2°C / -7,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,6°C/-7,8°C NEVE MUITO FRACA 

31; -6,8°C / -10,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,9°C/-10,8°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 12 DIAS E NO ANO; 51 DIAS 

AGOSTO; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01; 3,0°C / -3,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

02; 2,3°C / -3,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

03; 4,3°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

19; -0,6°C / -6,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,1°C/-°C 

20; 1,1°C / -4,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,9°C/-12,4°C 

21; -4,6°C / -7,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -8,1°C/-13,9°C NEVE EM URUPEMA 

22; -4,9°C / -10,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,1°C/-12,7ºC 

23; 1,3°C / -6,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,0°C/-8,5°C 

24; 3,1°C / -2,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

25; 7,9°C / -1,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C 

28; 2,3°C / -0,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,0°C/-4,0°C 

29; -1,9°C / -6,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -4,9°C/-11,0°C 

30; -1,9°C / -8,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,1°C/-10,8°C 

TOTAL/MÊS; 13 DIAS E NO ANO; 64 DIAS 

TOTAL DE 2006; 64 DIAS COM GEADA E 02 DIA COM NEVE, SENDO 09 DIAS COM MÍNIMA NEGATIVAS NA CLIMATERRA E 17 DIAS NO CRUZEIRO. 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Set 2006 às 03:51)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 02/09/06. 23h:46 

SECO; 2,8ºC. 

U.R.; 98% 

PRESSÃO; 1007 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WSW E 35 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -11,5ºC 

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). PERÍODOS DE VENTANIA 

CLIMATERRA DIA 02/09/06; ATÉ AS 21h:00; MÍNIMA; 4,2ºC, MÁXIMA: 13,8ºC, E RELVA: 3,5ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 40%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 13,0 mm. 

RAJADA 50 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -14,2 ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 82 Km/h ÀS 15h:20 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -14,2ºC AS 23h:46 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 02/08/06: 

MÍNIMA: 4,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 02/09/06; 30,0ºC EM JOINVILLE /AEROPORTO m. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 02/09/06.; MÁXIMA (01/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 02/09/06: -ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 02/09/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (01/09/06) 

MÁXIMA: 23,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 12,8ºC E 1,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 31/08/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (31/ 08 /06); 15,0°C/ 8,6ºC . RELVA; 7,7ºC E 2,2 mm. GEADA. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 02/09/06; 

13,6°C/ 4,0ºC/ - °C 20,8 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Set 2006 às 14:20)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

   

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 03/09/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 1,1ºC. 

U.R.; 92% 

PRESSÃO; 1011 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); W E 18 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -7,0ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS E SOL (80%). HOUVE QUEDA MUITO FRACA DE NEVE NA REGIÃO DO DISTRITO DO CRUZEIRO ENTRE 05h:00 E 07h:00 DE HOJE. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 03/09/06; MÍNIMA; 0,2ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: 0,2ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 87%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0,1 mm. 

RAJADA 34 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -12,7 ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 56 Km/h ÀS 01h:06 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -14,9ºC AS 01h:06 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 03/08/06: 

MÍNIMA:-1,7ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 02/09/06; 30,0ºC EM JOINVILLE /AEROPORTO m. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 03/09/06.; MÁXIMA (02/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: -1,7ºC E RELVA: -2,8°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 03/09/06: 0,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 03/09/06; MÍN;-2,0ºC E MÁX. -°C (02/09/06) 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 03/09/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (03/ 09 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 03/09/06; 

-°C/ 0,0ºC/ -1,0 °C 1,5 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (4 Set 2006 às 21:15)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

JÁ ESTÁ NEVANDO A 30 MINUTOS.

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 04/09/06. 16h:46 

SECO; 2,6ºC. 

U.R.; 50% 

PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SW E 10 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -9,3ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO COM ABERTURAS DE SOL (90%). NEVE FRACA. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 04/09/06; MÍNIMA; -2,9ºC, MÁXIMA: 4,2ºC, E RELVA: -5,3ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 40%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 25 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -8,6 ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 55 Km/h ÀS 14h:19 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -20,3ºC AS 08h:03 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 04/08/06: 

MÍNIMA:-5,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 03/09/06; 19,5ºC EM INDAIAL / INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 04/09/06.; MÁXIMA (03/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: -5,4ºC E RELVA: -13,8°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 04/09/06: -2,6ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 04/09/06; MÍN;-5,0ºC E MÁX. 6,2°C (03/09/06) 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 04/09/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (04/ 09 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 04/09/06; 

5,0°C/ -3,0ºC/ -5,0 °C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## tozequio (4 Set 2006 às 21:29)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Que sorte  

Aproveita a nevada.


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2006 às 22:00)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

O hemisfério sul realmente é interessante climatologicamente falando. Em termos de equivalência para nós é como se estivesse a nevar em princípios de Março na latitude de das Canárias a 1500 metros....



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> JÁ ESTÁ NEVANDO A 30 MINUTOS.
> 
> SÃO.JOAQUIM, 04/09/06. 16h:46
> 
> ...


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 22:30)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Minho disse:


> O hemisfério sul realmente é interessante climatologicamente falando. Em termos de equivalência para nós é como se estivesse a nevar em princípios de Março na latitude de das Canárias a 1500 metros....



É o que dá não ter uma corrente do golfo  . Ou será que não terá influência.

Que inveja dessa nevada, aqui tenho 23,8º e neve só no congelador


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2006 às 22:58)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



LUPER disse:


> É o que dá não ter uma corrente do golfo  . Ou será que não terá influência.
> 
> Que inveja dessa nevada, aqui tenho 23,8º e neve só no congelador



No caso de HS não só. Ajuda muito o facto de ter pouca massa terrestre comparada com o HN, a circulação geral da atmosfera não se vê perturbada com o aparecimento de Anticlones ou Depressões de origem térmicas nem a frente polar sofre tantas oscilações.


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 09:27)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> NEM FALA!! FRIO ATÉ ESTÁ SENDO BOM. ESTA SEGUNDA QUINZENA DE AGOSTO ESTÁ BEM FRIA. COMO O INVERNO VEIO MUITO CEDO, FEZ UM BOM FRIO DE FINS DE ABRIL ATÉ MEADOS DE JUNHO, ESQUENTOU MUITO EM JULHO E PRIMEIRA QUINZENA DE AGOSTO (COM UMA FORTE ONDA DE FRIO EM FINS DE JULHO E COMEÇO DE AGOSTO), O FRIO ALIADO AO CALOR ANTENCIPOU A BROTAÇÃO DAS FRUTAS DE CAROÇO (PÊSSEGO, AMEIXA E NECTARINA), ALGUMAS VARIEDADES DE MAÇÃ E UVA, RESULTADO, O FRIO INTENSO DESTA SEGUNDA QUINZENA DE AGOSTO JÁ ARRASOU A PRODUÇÃO DE FRUTAS!! 80% DE PERDAS EM PÊSSEGO, HOJE DEU OUTRO GEADÃO POR LÁ, ENTRE -1 A -5ºC NAS ÁREAS PRODUTORAS. E LOGO AMEAÇARÁ AS PRINCIPAIS VARIEDADES DE MAÇÃ. POIS ESTÁ INDICANDO MUITO FRIO NA MAIOR PARTE DA PRIMEIRA QUINZENA DE SETEMBRO!!



PBoas Ronaldo!
Isso é que é pior, 
Se a floração não tivesse sido antecipada, não havia muita crise, mas assim vai ficar queimada, os meus votos para que isso não aconteça, mas não está nada risonho olhando para as cartas... 
O Ant. só deverá de sair daí para o FDS...
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...ca!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006090500!!step/


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (6 Set 2006 às 09:50)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 06/09/06. 05h:45 

SECO; -6,2ºC. 

U.R.; 78% 

PRESSÃO; 1023 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO (0%). GEADA. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 06/09/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 55%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 6 Km/h ÀS 04h:20 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 05/08/06: 

MÍNIMA:-7,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 05/09/06; 19,3ºC EM INDAIAL / INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 05/09/06.; MÁXIMA (04/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: -7,4ºC E RELVA: -17,8°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 05/09/06: -3,9ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 05/09/06; MÍN;-6,8ºC E MÁX. -1,0°C (04/09/06) 

MÁXIMA: 15,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE -0,5ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 05/09/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (05/ 09 /06); 14,2°C/ -3,4ºC . RELVA; -11,8ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 05/09/06; 

8,4°C/ -5,0ºC/ -7,0 °C - mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (6 Set 2006 às 09:53)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



Seringador disse:


> PBoas Ronaldo!
> Isso é que é pior,
> Se a floração não tivesse sido antecipada, não havia muita crise, mas assim vai ficar queimada, os meus votos para que isso não aconteça, mas não está nada risonho olhando para as cartas...
> O Ant. só deverá de sair daí para o FDS...
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...ca!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006090500!!step/



ESTÁ UM DESATRE!!

ONTEM TEVE AGRICULTOR QUE PASSOU A MADRUGADA FAZENDO FOGO NO POMAR COM A MÍNIMA DE -8,5ºC. A CADA DIA PERDE MAIS UM POUCO.

JÁ QUEBRAMOS RECORDE EM FLORIANÓPOLIS (95 ANOS), CHAPECÓ (+-40 ANOS) E ITUPORANGA (21 ANOS) COM 4,4ºC,-1,0ºC E -0,6ºC RESPECTIVAMENTE.


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 09:57)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Boas Ronanldo!

Têm que fazer como os franceses, montar uma série de aquecedores a gás ao longo do pomar, para fazer face a estas situações, mas é uma solução de recurso!

Bem agora estou supreendido com os Records batidos 95 anos


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (6 Set 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

      

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 06/09/06. 06h:30 

SECO; -6,4ºC. NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA ESTÁ -8,4ºC E A MÍNIMA JÁ CHEGOU A -8,9ºC!! 

U.R.; 73% 

PRESSÃO; 1023 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO (0%). GEADA EXTREMAMENTE FORTE. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 06/09/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 55%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA ÁXIMA: 6 Km/h ÀS 04h:20 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 05/08/06: 

MÍNIMA:-7,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 05/09/06; 19,3ºC EM INDAIAL / INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 05/09/06.; MÁXIMA (04/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: -7,4ºC E RELVA: -17,8°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 05/09/06: -3,9ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 05/09/06; MÍN;-6,8ºC E MÁX. -1,0°C (04/09/06) 

MÁXIMA: 15,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE -0,5ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 05/09/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (05/ 09 /06); 14,2°C/ -3,4ºC . RELVA; -11,8ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 05/09/06; 

8,4°C/ -5,0ºC/ -7,0 °C - mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 11:40)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

O Aquecimento Global a fazer das suas       



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> SÃO.JOAQUIM, 06/09/06. 06h:30
> 
> SECO; -6,4ºC. NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA ESTÁ -8,4ºC E A MÍNIMA JÁ CHEGOU A -8,9ºC!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 11:59)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Um questão: As mínimas mais baixas registadas por essas bandas deram-se predominantemente em que mês? Agora em Setembro? Não é muito tarde para atingirem mínimas tão baixas??


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Minho disse:


> Um questão: As mínimas mais baixas registadas por essas bandas deram-se predominantemente em que mês? Agora em Setembro? Não é muito tarde para atingirem mínimas tão baixas??



Acho que se trata apenas das mínimas para o mês de Setembro e não de mínimas absolutas.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (7 Set 2006 às 11:09)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

DADOS DA FORTÍSSIMA ONDA DE FRIO DE SETEMBRO DE 2006..07/09/06
AVISO - 07/09 - 07h38min




RS E SC O RIO GRANDE DO SUL TEVE O MAIS GENERALIZADO EPISÓDIO DE NEVE DESDE JULHO DE 1994. A METSUL METEOROLOGIA TEVE CONDIÇÕES DE CONFIRMAR A OCORRÊNCIA DO FENÔMENO EM PELO MENOS SEIS CIDADES CATARINENSES E CINQÜENTA E SETE DO RIO GRANDE DO SUL. 

NO RIO GRANDE DO SUL A NEVE SE APRESENTOU NA FORMA DE GRÃOS, PELOTAS OU FLOCOS EM SOLEDADE, ESTAÇÃO, NOVA PRATA, PORTO ALEGRE, FONTOURA XAVIER, CASCA, FARROUPILHA, FLORES DA CUNHA, TRÊS COROAS, NOVO HAMBURGO, CANOAS, DAVID CANABARRO, BENTO GONÇALVES, SÃO FRANCISCO DE PAULA, VACARIA, MORRO REDONDO, ITAARA, PASSO FUNDO, ARVOREZINHA, IPÊ, SÃO JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES, GRAMADO, CAMPO BOM, SERTÃO, LINDOLFO COLLOR, SALVADOR DO SUL, SÃO PEDRO DA SERRA, PASSA SETE, HERVEIRAS, VERANÓPOLIS, VERA CRUZ, ENCRUZILHADA DO SUL, CANGUÇU, CACHOEIRA DO SUL, BARÃO, IVOTI, ARARICÁ, SAPIRANGA, DOIS IRMÃOS, IGREJINHA, NOVA PETRÓPOLIS, CAMBARÁ DO SUL, SANTA CRUZ DO SUL, GRAVATAÍ, GARIBALDI, SOBRADINHO, GRAMADO XAVIER, JAQUIRANA, BOM JESUS, SÃO MARCOS, PASSO FUNDO, CANELA, SÃO LEOPOLDO, SÃO JERÔNIMO, ARROIO DO PADRE, PELOTAS E ARROIO GRANDE. 

EM SANTA CATARINA, NEVOU EM SÃO JOAQUIM, LAGES, URUPEMA, URUBICI, BOM JARDIM DA SERRA E PAINEL. EM S.JOAQUIM CAIU 1,5 cm DE NEVE, EM ALGUNS PONTOS ENTRE S.JOAQUIM, INTERIOR DE URUBICÍ E URUPEMA CHEGOU A 5 cm. NA CIDADE DE S.JOAQUIM COMEÇOU A NEVAR POR VOLTA DAS 16:30 E FOI, NA FORMA DE PANCADAS, ATÉ AS 21:00 APROXIMADAMENTE DO DIA 04/09/06 E VOLTOU A CAIR ESPARSAMENTE DURANTE A MADRUGADA/INÍCIO DA MANHÃ DO DIA 05/09/06. PERMANECEU SOBRE O SOLO ATÉ POR VOLTA DAS 14:00 NOS LOCAIS DE SOMBRA, EM ALGUNS PONTOS PROTEGIDOS DO SOL E DO VENTO FICOU ATÉ A MANHÃ DO OUTRO DIA, 06/09/06. 

PORTO ALEGRE A CAPITAL REGISTROU A PRIMEIRA QUEDA DE FLOCOS DE NEVE DESDE 24 DE AGOSTO DE 1984. A PRECIPITAÇÃO, APESAR DE LOCALIZADA, ACABOU REGISTRADA EM FOTOGRAFIA DO JORNAL CORREIO DO POVO FEITA NAS PROXIMIDADES DO CENTRO DA CAPITAL GAÚCHA. INTERNAUTAS RELATARAM QUEDA DE FLOCOS TAMBÉM EM OUTROS PONTOS DA CIDADE. NA MAIORIA DOS BAIRROS, CONTUDO, O FENÔMENO SE APRESENTOU NA FORMA DE GRÃOS OU PELOTAS. A ÚLTIMA PRECIPITAÇÃO DE NEVE GRANULAR NA CAPITAL GAÚCHA HAVIA OCORRIDO EM 13 DE JULHO DE 2000, MAS COM CARÁTER MUITO LOCALIZADO. NO GERAL, FOI A MAIS GENERALIZADA QUEDA DE NEVE GRANULAR EM PORTO ALEGRE DESDE 8 DE JULHO DE 1994. 

CAMPO BOM POR DOIS DIAS CONSECUTIVOS FOI ESTABELECIDO O RECORDE DE FRIO PARA O MÊS DE SETEMBRO EM CAMPO BOM, NA GRANDE PORTO ALEGRE, DESDE O INÍCIO DOS REGISTROS EM 1984. O RECORDE ANTERIOR DE 1,7ºC DE 3 DE SETEMBRO DE 2003 ACABOU SUPERADO PELO 1,6ºC DE 5 DE SETEMBRO DE 2006 E PELA MÍNIMA DE 1.2ºC DE 6 DE SETEMBRO DE 2006. 

SÃO LEOPOLDO A METSUL METEOROLOGIA REGISTROU A MENOR MÍNIMA EM SÃO LEOPOLDO DESDE A ABERTURA DA ESTAÇÃO EM 1987. A TEMPERATURA DE 2,0ºC NO AMANHECER DO DIA 5 DE SETEMBRO FOI MENOR QUE O RECORDE ANTERIOR DE 3,9ºC DE 3 DE SETEMBRO DE 2002. 

NOVO HAMBURGO A TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA ATINGIU 0,0ºC NA ESTAÇÃO DE APOIO DA METSUL METEOROLOGIA EM LOMBA GRANDE. O PONTO DE OBSERVAÇÃO ESTÁ OPERACIONAL HÁ TRÊS ANOS, MAS A TEMPERATURA OBSERVADA FOI A MENOR OBSERVADA NA GRANDE PORTO ALEGRE DURANTE A HISTÓRICA ONDA DE FRIO. 

PASSO FUNDO PASSO FUNDO REGISTROU NO AMANHECER DO DIA 5 DE SETEMBRO DE 2006 A MENOR TEMPERATURA PARA O MÊS DE SETEMBRO DESDE O INÍCIO DAS OBSERVAÇÕES NA ESTAÇÃO DA EMBRAPA TRIGO (VINCULADA À REDE DO INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA) EM 1961. FEZ 2,5ºC ABAIXO DE ZERO. A MÍNIMA RECORDE ANTERIOR PARA O MÊS ERA DE 0,9ºC EM 17 DE SETEMBRO DE 1980. A TEMPERATURA DO AMANHECER DO DIA 5 FICOU AINDA ENTRE AS DEZ MENORES JÁ REGISTRADAS DURANTE O INVERNO NA CIDADE DO PLANALTO MÉDIO. PASSO FUNDO REGISTROU TRÊS DIAS CONSECUTIVOS DE TEMPERATURA NEGATIVA, O QUE É RARO EM SETEMBRO: -0,3ºC / -2,5ºC / -0,5ºC. 

SÃO JOAQUIM A ESTAÇÃO DO INMET/CIRAM NA CIDADE REGISTROU UMA MÍNIMA DE 5,0ºC NEGATIVOS, A MENOR PARA O MÊS DE SETEMBRO DESDE 1990 E A QUINTA MAIS BAIXA JÁ REGISTRADA NO MÊS DESDE O INÍCIO DAS OBSERVAÇÕES EM 1955. MEDIÇÕES EM TERMÔMETROS ABRIGADOS DO ORVALHO E DA GEADA FEITAS POR MORADORES INDICARAM ATÉ 8,9ºC NA CIDADE CATARINENSE NA MANHÃ DE 6 DE SETEMBRO, QUANDO A ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA NA SEDE DA CLIMATERRA INDICOU 6,6ºC NEGATIVOS. 

CHAPECÓ - SC A MÍNIMA DE 1ºC ABAIXO DE ZERO NO AMANHECER DE 5 DE SETEMBRO FOI A MENOR PARA O MÊS DESDE O INÍCIO DAS OBSERVAÇÕES NA DÉCADA DE 60. 

LEBON RÉGIS - SC. NO RADAR ANTIGRANIZO/AGF, A MÍNIMA OBSERVADA NO RADAR METEOROLÓGICO NA CIDADE NA MANHÃ DO DIA 6 DE SETEMBRO FOI DE 3,7ºC NEGATIVOS, A MENOR PARA SETEMBRO DESDE O INÍCIO DAS OBSERVAÇÕES EM 1991. 

ITUPORANGA - SC A MÍNIMA DE 0,6ºC ABAIXO DE ZERO EM 6 DE SETEMBRO FOI A MAIS BAIXA EM SETEMBRO DESDE O INÍCIO DOS REGISTROS EM 1985. 

ITAPIRANGA – SC A MÍNIMA DE 1ºC NEGATIVO FOI A MAIS BAIXA DESDE 1983 EM SETEMBRO. 

FLORIANÓPOLIS - SC MEIOS DE COMUNICAÇÃO DE SANTA CATARINA INFORMARAM QUE A MÍNIMA EM FLORIANÓPOLIS DE 4,4ºC REGISTRADA NO AMANHECER DO DIA 5 DE SETEMBRO FOI A MENOR JÁ OBSERVADA EM SETEMBRO NA ESTAÇÃO DO INMET NA CAPITAL CATARINENSE DESDE O INÍCIO DAS OBSERVAÇÕES NA CIDADE EM 1911. 

RIO DE JANEIRO – RJ A MÍNIMA DE 8,1ºC NO ALTO DA BOA VISTA FOI A MENOR REGISTRADA NESTA ESTAÇÃO DA CIDADE DESDE 18 DE JULHO DE 2000. FOI TAMBÉM A MENOR TEMPERATURA JÁ OBSERVADA EM SETEMBRO NESTE PONTO DE OBSERVAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA DESDE A ABERTURA DA ESTAÇÃO EM 1966. 

SÃO PAULO - SP NA CAPITAL PAULISTA, FOI REGISTRADA A MENOR TEMPERATURA DO ANO PELO INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA. FEZ 6,2ºC NO MIRANTE DO SANTANA. A MÍNIMA É A MAIS BAIXA NO INVERNO DESDE 18 DE AGOSTO DE 2003, QUANDO FORAM REGISTRADOS 5,9ºC, ENTRETANTO NÃO SUPERA A MARCA PARA SETEMBRO OBSERVADA EM 2002 DE 5,7ºC. EM 2005, A MENOR TEMPERATURA ANUAL NO MIRANTE DO SANTANA HAVIA SIDO DE 6,9ºC. PONTOS DE MEDIÇÃO MANTIDOS PELA PREFEITURA DA CIDADE DE SÃO PAULO INDICARAM MÍNIMAS AINDA MAIS BAIXAS EM OUTROS PONTOS DA CIDADE COMO OS 2,8ºC DA REGIÃO DE PARELHEIROS, ZONA SUL DA CAPITAL PAULISTA. CHEGOU A HAVER FORMAÇÃO DE GEADA EM ALGUNS PONTOS DA ZONA SUL DA CIDADE DE SÃO PAULO. 

AVARÉ – SP A TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA DE 4,1ºC NO AMANHECER DO DIA 6 DE SETEMBRO FOI A MENOR REGISTRADA NO MÊS DESDE A ABERTURA DA ESTAÇÃO EM 1968. O RECORDE ANTERIOR ERA DE 4,7ºC EM 1972. 

UBATUBA - SP A MÍNIMA DE 6,2ºC, OBSERVADA NO DIA 6 DE SETEMBRO, FOI A MAIS BAIXA DESDE O INÍCIO DOS REGISTROS EM 1961. O RECORDE ANTERIOR PARA SETEMBRO ERA DE 6,9ºC EM 1972. 

SOROCABA – SP A CIDADE REGISTROU 6,2ºC DE MÍNIMA NO DIA 5 DE SETEMBRO, A MAIS BAIXA PARA SETEMBRO DESDE OS 5,2ºC DE 1990. 

SÃO CARLOS - SP A MÍNIMA NO DIA 5 DE SETEMBRO FOI DE 5,2ºC E FOI A MENOR EM SETEMBRO DESDE 1990, QUANDO OS TERMÔMETROS INDICARAM 5,0ºC. 

FONTE; METSUL. www.metsul.com 

Material produzido pela Climaterra/metsul. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (7 Set 2006 às 11:10)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 07/09/06. 06h:07 

SECO; 0,7ºC. 

U.R.; 55% 

PRESSÃO; 1021 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 10 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -3,1ºC 

CÉU CLARO (0%). GEADA FORTE. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 07/09/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 48%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 16 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -7,2 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 24 Km/h ÀS 04h:44 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -10,9ºC AS 04h:44 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 06/08/06: 

MÍNIMA:-6,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 06/09/06; 20,2ºC EM INDAIAL / INMET. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 06/09/06.; MÁXIMA (05/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: -5,9ºC E RELVA: -13,7°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 06/09/06: -8,9ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 05/09/06; MÍN;-6,8ºC E MÁX. -1,0°C (04/09/06) 

MÁXIMA: 20,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 0,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 06/09/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (06/ 09 /06); 16,2°C/ 1,0ºC . RELVA; -6,6ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 06/09/06; 

13,6°C/ -3,2ºC/ -8,2 °C 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (7 Set 2006 às 11:11)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Dan disse:


> Acho que se trata apenas das mínimas para o mês de Setembro e não de mínimas absolutas.



CORRETO, A MENOR MÍNIMA FOI EM 2/08/1991 COM -10,0ºC NA CIDADE, NÃO OFICIALMENTE TEM REALTOS DE ATÉ -18ºC.


AS 10 MENORES TEMPERATURAS REGISTRADAS EM SETEMBRO EM S.JOAQUIM.

AS DEZ MENORES MÍNIMAS REGISTRADAS EM SETEMBRO EM S.JOAQUIM 

ANO E MÍNIMA/INMET; 

1964; -7,5ºC 

1966; -5,8ºC 

1968; -5,2ºC 

1986; -5,2ºC 

1990; -5,0ºC  TAMBÉM EM 2006

1960; -4,0ºC 

2002; -4,0ºC 

1972; -3,8ºC 

1980; -3,7ºC 

2003; -3,5ºC 

ANO E MÍNIMA/CLIMATERRA; 

2006; -6,6ºC 

2003; -3,8ºC 

2002; -3,1ºC 

2000; -2,2ºC 

2001; -1,1ºC 

1999; -0,2ºC 

FONTE: INMET E CLIMATERRA.


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 14:05)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Boa descrição das observações! 

Então se tivessemos em conta os dados de 2006 do climaterra para S. Joaquim e comparando com INMET remontava à década de 60


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Set 2006 às 08:57)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Campos do Jordão -SP (inmet )

01/09 : 09,6ºC / 20,2ºC
02/09 : 09,8ºC / 19,2ºC
03/09 : 10,0ºC / 20,4ºC
04/09 : 06,6ºC / 15,6ºC
05/09 : 01,6ºC / 11,8ºC
06/09 : 01,8ºC / 13,0ºC
07/09 : 01,8ºC /

São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) :

01/09 : 09,7ºC / 19,0ºC BANDEIRA; 9,1ºC
02/09 : 04,2ºC / 13,8ºC
03/09 : 00,2ºC / 08,1ºC BANDEIRA; 0,2ºC CRUZEIRO; -1,7ºC /NEVE
04/09 : -2,9ºC / 04,2ºC BANDEIRA; -2,6ºC CRUZEIRO; -5,4ºC /NEVE
05/09 : -4,4ºC / 09,5ºC BANDEIRA; -3,9ºC CRUZEIRO; -7,4ºC/NEVE/GEADA.
06/09 : -6,6ºC / 14,6ºC BANDEIRA; -8,9ºC CRUZEIRO; -5,9ºC / GEADA
07/09 : -1,7ºC / 14,1ºC BANDEIRA; -2,5ºC CRUZEIRO; -2,5ºC / GEADA
08/09 : 05,4ºC /17,6°C BANDEIRA; 5,6ºC GEADA

S.JOAQUIM INMET

01/09 : 09,9ºC / 18,6ºC
02/09 : 04,0ºC / 13,6ºC
03/09 : 00,0ºC / 07,0°C NEVE
04/09 :-3,0ºC / 05,0ºC NEVE
05/09 :-5,0ºC / 08,4ºC NEVE/GEADA
06/09 :-3,2ºC / 14,0ºC GEADA
07/09 : 01,3ºC / 13,4ºC GEADA
08/09 : 06,8°C / 17,0ºC GEADA

Palmas - PR :

01/09 : 10,8ºC / 18,8ºC
02/09 : 06,0ºC / 16,6ºC
03/09 : 02,4ºC / 11,8ºC GEADA
04/09 : -1,2ºC / 09,6ºC GEADA
05/09 : -3,4ºC / 14,4ºC GEADA
06/09 : 01,0ºC / 16,4ºC GEADA
07/09 : 03,4ºC / 18,6ºC GEADA
08/09 : 09,4ºC / 23,1ºC

Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ):

01/09 : 11,2ºC / 20,6ºC
02/09 : 11,9ºC / 19,1ºC
03/09 : 12,1ºC / 18,9ºC
04/09 : 06,1ºC / 15,4ºC
05/09 : 01,0ºC / 12,0ºC
06/09 : 01,9ºC / 14,1ºC
07/09 : 04,8ºC /


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Set 2006 às 11:58)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> DADOS DA FORTÍSSIMA ONDA DE FRIO DE SETEMBRO DE 2006..07/09/06
> AVISO - 07/09 - 07h38min
> 
> .... EM SANTA CATARINA, NEVOU EM SÃO JOAQUIM, LAGES, URUPEMA, URUBICI, BOM JARDIM DA SERRA E PAINEL. EM S.JOAQUIM CAIU 1,5 cm DE NEVE, EM ALGUNS PONTOS ENTRE S.JOAQUIM, INTERIOR DE URUBICÍ E URUPEMA CHEGOU *A 5 cm.* NA CIDADE DE S.JOAQUIM COMEÇOU A NEVAR POR VOLTA DAS 16:30 E FOI, NA FORMA DE PANCADAS, ATÉ AS 21:00 APROXIMADAMENTE DO DIA 04/09/06 E VOLTOU A CAIR ESPARSAMENTE DURANTE A MADRUGADA/INÍCIO DA MANHÃ DO DIA 05/09/06. PERMANECEU SOBRE O SOLO ATÉ POR VOLTA DAS 14:00 NOS LOCAIS DE SOMBRA, EM ALGUNS PONTOS PROTEGIDOS DO SOL E DO VENTO FICOU ATÉ A MANHÃ DO OUTRO DIA, 06/09/06.  ....
> ...



Excelente resumo de um fenómeno tão fascinante, ainda mais sendo no país que mundialmente é conhecido como do calor  .

Ronaldo não tens fotos das áreas onde cairam os tais 5 cm? Gostava de ver isso!  

Já agora prazer em conhecer-te!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Set 2006 às 12:48)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente resumo de um fenómeno tão fascinante, ainda mais sendo no país que mundialmente é conhecido como do calor  .
> 
> Ronaldo não tens fotos das áreas onde cairam os tais 5 cm? Gostava de ver isso!
> 
> Já agora prazer em conhecer-te!



BOM DIA

NÃO AS TENHO, PODES OLHAR VÁRIAS FOTOS EM www.metsul.com.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Set 2006 às 02:00)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 12/09/06. 21h:00

SECO; 17,0ºC.

U.R.; 74%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 12/09/06; MÍNIMA; 16,4ºC, MÁXIMA: 25,4ºC, E RELVA: 9,9ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 39%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h ÀS 12h:00 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 12/08/06:

MÍNIMA: 11,1ºC EM MAJOR VIEIRA / EPAGRI.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 1209/06; 37,4 EM BLUMENAU / FURB, RECORDE DE SETEMBRO.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 12/09/06.; MÁXIMA (11/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 12/09/06: 16,3ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 12/09/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (11/09/06)

MÁXIMA: 36,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 16,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 12/09/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (12/ 09 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 12/09/06;

25,0°C/ 15,6ºC/ 14,0 °C 0,0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Set 2006 às 02:00)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

DEPOIS DE UMA HISTÓRICA ONDA DE FRIO NO COMEÇO DE SETEMBRO, VEM UMA ONDA DE CALOR, TAMBÉM HISTÓRICA...

SETEMBRO COMEÇOU COM INTENSO FRIO, QUEBRANDO RECORDES, EM FLORIANÓPOLIS FOI REGISTRADO A MENOR TEMPERATURA EM 95 ANOS NO MÊS DE SETEMBRO NA ESTAÇÃO DO INMET (4,4ºC) E 3,1ºC NA ESTAÇÃO DA EPAGRI NO BAIRRO DO ITACORUBÍ. EM VÁRIAS CIDADES DO ESTADO AS MÍNIMAS FORAM BEM NEGATIVAS, EM VÁRIAS ÁREAS DE POMARES DE PÊSSEGOS E NAS EMPRESAS DE MAÇÃ NA REGIÃO DE FRAIBURGO OS TERMÔMETROS CHEGARAM A ACUSAR ATÉ -8,5ºC. NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM NO CRUZEIRO CHEGOU A -7,4ºC E NOS VALES E BAIXADAS DO INTERIOR DA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM, COM CERTEZA DEVE TER ALCANÇADO ATÉ -10/-11ºC.

E EXATAMENTE 6 DIAS DEPOIS DESTE INTENSO FRIO O TERMÔMETRO VAI PARA O LADO OPOSTO, OU SEJA, EXTREMO CALOR EM SC! HOJE (12/09/06) FOI QUEBRADO O RECORDE DE CALOR EM BLUMENAU/FURB; 37,4ºC, INDAIAL/INMET; 36,1ºC, ITAJAÍ/EPAGRI; 37,0ºC, FLORIANÓPOLIS/EPAGRI; 36,0ºC E CHEGOU A 36,1ºC EM URUSSANGA, 36,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/SR. WOLFGANG LENGERT . NO INMET DE FPOLIS (S.JOSÉ) A MAIS ANTIGA ESTAÇÃO DE SC, 95 ANOS DE DADOS, FOI A SEGUNDA MAIOR TEMPERATURA EM SETEMBRO COM 32,7ºC, PERDENDO PARA 32,9ºC EM SETEMBRO DE 1956!!.

O CALOR ESTÁ SENDO OCASIONADO POR UMA INTENSA MASSA DE AR SECO E QUENTE VINDA DO CORAÇÃO DA AMÉRICA DO SUL (BRASIL CENTRAL) PARA SC, PR E PARTE DO RS E TODO O CENTRO-SUL DO BRASIL. ESTE AR QUENTE CONTINUARÁ SOBRE SC ATÉ QUINTA-FEIRA, NA SEXTA-FEIRA TEREMOS A ENTRADA DA FRENTE FRIA TERMINANDO ESTA HISTÓRICA ONDA DE CALOR. NA QUARTA O CALOR DARÁ UMA TRÉGUA NO LITORAL CENTRO-SUL DE SC. AINDA PODEREMOS TER A QUEBRA DE RECORDES EM VÁRIAS CIDADES DE SC, ESPECIALMENTE NA QUINTA. NA SEXTA O CALOR FICARÁ MAIS PARA O NORDESTE DE SC.

DEPOIS DO CALOR....NOVAMENTE O FRIO FORTE ESTARÁ ENTRANDO EM SC A PARTIR DE SEXTA A TARDE/NOITE E NO FIM DE SEMANA VOLTAREMOS A TER MUITO FRIO, INCLUSIVE COM CHANCE DE TEMPERATURA NEGATIVAS NO AMANHECER DE DOMINGO NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUI E, MENOR CHANCE, NO MEIO-OESTE. TUDO INDICA QUE A SEGUNDA QUINZENA DE SETEMBRO SERÁ BEM FRIA E QUE APENAS TEREMOS CALOR NESTA SEMANA. SETEMBRO TENDERÁ A FICAR ABAIXO DA MÉDIA EM SC.

ESTE QUADRO DE FRIO INTENSO SEGUIDO DE FORTE CALOR JÁ OCORREU SC, EM 1986 TIVEMOS UMA SITUAÇÃO QUASE IDÊNTICA. EM FPOLIS, NUMA ESTAÇÃO MANTIDA PELA UFSC ENTRE 1986/1989, QUASE NA MESMA POSIÇÃO DA ATUAL DA EPAGRI, A TEMPERATURA OSCILOU ENTRE 5,3ºC (COM GEADA) E 8 DIAS DEPOIS CHEGOU A 33,0ºC E EM S.JOAQUIM VARIOU ENTRE -5,2ºC A 26,0ºC (NESTE ANO; -6,6ºC A 25,4ºC NA CLIMATERRA). OU SEJA, ISTO É RECORRENTE E, APESAR DE BEM RARO COM ESTA INTENSIDADE, NÃO É NADA DO OUTRO MUNDO, FAZ PARTE DO CLIMA DO SUL DO BRASIL, ESPECIALMENTE SC E RS.

FONTE; CLIMATERRA, INMET E EPAGRI.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 09:08)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Clima estranho esse do Sul do Brasil.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Set 2006 às 22:42)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



tozequio disse:


> Clima estranho esse do Sul do Brasil.




ESTE ANO ESTÁ ATÍPICO. O INVERNO VEIO BEM CEDO E FOI FRIO CONSTANTE POR QUASE 50/60 DIAS, SEM EXTREMOS, FEZ MUITO CALOR EM QUASE TODO JULHO, SOMENTE NOS ÚLTIMOS 4 DIAS É QUE FEZ MUITO FRIO. AGOSTO FOI BEM QUENTE NOS PRIMEIRO 15 DIAS E MUITO FRIO DO DIA 16/08 A 07/09, MUITO CALOR POR 4/5 DIAS EM SETEMBRO E VOLTOU A FAZER FRIO. BAGUNÇOU O METABOLÍSMO DAS FRUTEIRAS TEMPERADAS.

DO PARANÁ PARA CIMA O INVERNO FOI MUITO RUIM, MAIS PARA QUENTE E MAIS PARA FRIO DE SC AO RS.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (25 Set 2006 às 09:03)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 25/09/06. 04h:13

SECO; 4,9ºC .

U.R.; 98%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO COM NEVOEIRO BEM ISOLADA NA CIDADE. GEADA

CLIMATERRA DIA 25/09/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 82%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 14 Km/h ÀS 02h:30 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -1,3ºC AS 02h:30

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 24/09/06:

MÍNIMA: 1,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 24/09/06; -ºC . EM - /-

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 24/09/06.; MÁXIMA (23/09/06): -°C, MÍN.: 1,0ºC E RELVA: -3,0°C.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 24/09/06: 3,5ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA 24/09/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (23/09/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 24/09/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (24/ 09 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 24/09/06;

14,5ºC / 2,8ºC/ 0,0 °C INAP mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (25 Set 2006 às 09:04)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

74 DIAS COM GEADA NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM, 24/09/06


DIAS COM GEADA E NEVE EM SÃO.JOAQUIM E REGIÃO NA CLIMATERRA E CRUZEIRO.

MARÇO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

30; 6,0°C / 1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 2,7°C/-2,7°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 1 DIAS E DO ANO; 01 DIA

ABRIL;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

13; 4,0°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,6°C/-2,2°C

17; 1,2°C / -3,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-3,7°C

18; 1,9°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-4,7°C

19; 3,2°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; --°C/-°C

22; 5,4°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-2,5°C

24; 2,9°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

25; 8,2°C / 2,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -C/-1,8°C

27; 3,5°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,3°C/-2,8°C

28; 4,3°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 9 DIAS E NO ANO; 10 DIAS

MAIO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

02; 2,3°C / -0,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,9°C/-1,5°C

04; 4,9°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

05; 2,2°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,7°C/-2,8°C

06; 3,2°C / -1,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

07; 4,2°C / -0,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

08; 4,9°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

09; 4,5°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

12; 4,6°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

14; 3,3°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

15; 2,2°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,7°C/-4,8°C

16; 0,8°C / -4,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,6°C/-4,5°C

17; 2,7°C / -4,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,4°C/-6,4°C

18; 4,7°C / -2,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

19; 4,2°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

21; 4,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

22; 2,1°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

25; 4,1°C / -1,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

26; 2,7°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 18 DIAS RECORDE E NO ANO; 28 DIAS

JUNHO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

01; 0,2°C / -5,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,6°C/-5,8°C

02; 3,0°C / -2,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-4,6°C

05; 5,8°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

06; 4,3°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

11; 5,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

12 01,1ºC / -4,5ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

13 05,1ºC / -0,8ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

27 00,8ºC / -5,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,5°C/-6,5°C

28 -02,1ºC / -6,2ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -04,0°C/-8,8°C

29 01,6ºC / -2,1ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

30 02,8ºC / -3,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 11 DIAS E NO ANO; 39 DIAS

JULHO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

01; 6,4°C / -0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

03; 4,7°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

04; 4,6°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

05; 5,6°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

06; 5,5°C / -0,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

07; 7,8°C / -1,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

09; 9,4°C / 3,6°C. (AS 23h:00 A RELVA ESTAVA COM -0,5ºC E 6,4ºC NO ABRIGO COM GEADA). NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

10; 1,7°C / -2,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-°C

11; 6,5°C / -0,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

29; -0,7°C / -3,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-5,0°C

30; -4,2°C / -7,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,6°C/-7,8°C NEVE MUITO FRACA

31; -6,8°C / -10,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,9°C/-10,8°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 12 DIAS E NO ANO; 51 DIAS

AGOSTO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

01; 3,0°C / -3,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

02; 2,3°C / -3,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

03; 4,3°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

19; -0,6°C / -6,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,1°C/-°C

20; 1,1°C / -4,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,9°C/-12,4°C

21; -4,6°C / -7,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -8,1°C/-13,9°C NEVE EM URUPEMA

22; -4,9°C / -10,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,1°C/-12,7ºC

23; 1,3°C / -6,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,0°C/-8,5°C

24; 3,1°C / -2,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

25; 7,9°C / -1,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

28; 2,3°C / -0,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,0°C/-4,0°C

29; -1,9°C / -6,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -4,9°C/-11,0°C

30; -1,9°C / -8,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,1°C/-10,8°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 13 DIAS E NO ANO; 64 DIAS

SETEMBRO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

03; 0,2°C / -2,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,7°C/-2,8°C NEVE/GEADA

04; -2,9°C / -5,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,4ºC/-13,8°C NEVE

05; -4,4°C / -8,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -7,4°C/-17,8°C NEVE/GEADA

06; -6,6°C / -13,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,9°C/-13,7°C GEADA

07; -1,7°C / -8,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,5°C/-10,1°C GEADA.

08; 5,4°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C GEADA

18; 6,4°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 5,1°C/-1,8°C GEADA

19; 6,7°C / 0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,8°C/-4,0°C GEADA

22; 6,5°C / -0,2ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; 4,5°C/-2,2°C GEADA.

24; 3,5°C / -1,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,0°C/-3,0°C GEADA

TOTAL/MÊS; 10 DIAS E NO ANO; 74 DIAS

TOTAL DE 2006; 74 DIAS COM GEADA E 05 DIAS COM NEVE, SENDO 13 DIAS COM MÍNIMA NEGATIVAS NA CLIMATERRA E 22 DIAS NO CRUZEIRO.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## duncan (25 Set 2006 às 21:38)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

boa tarde, pelas informações que nos deu relativamente às temperaturas,foram bastante intressantes.Apesar da localição de S. Joaquim em latitudes baixas (28ºlatitude sul),essa zona consegue atingir temperaturas frescas,talvez devido à altitude!? apesar dos recordes de temperaturas baixas que vocês tem ocasionalmente, reparei que,  tambem muitas vezes as temperaturas máximas ultrapassam os 20º nos meses de inverno, ficando as médias  em valores dasses meses acima referidos não  muito baixos,ou seja reperei que é um clima de grandes contrastes em curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (26 Set 2006 às 02:17)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



duncan disse:


> boa tarde, pelas informações que nos deu relativamente às temperaturas,foram bastante intressantes.Apesar da localição de S. Joaquim em latitudes baixas (28ºlatitude sul),essa zona consegue atingir temperaturas frescas,talvez devido à altitude!? apesar dos recordes de temperaturas baixas que vocês tem ocasionalmente, reparei que,  tambem muitas vezes as temperaturas máximas ultrapassam os 20º nos meses de inverno, ficando as médias  em valores dasses meses acima referidos não  muito baixos,ou seja reperei que é um clima de grandes contrastes em curto espaço de tempo.




SIM E NÃO, POIS AS MÁXIMAS ACIMA DE 20,0, EM ANOS NORMAIS,~SÃO BEM POUCAS ENTRE MEADOS DE MAIO A MEADOS DE AGOSTO. É NORMAL TER DE 2 A 4 SEMANAS SEGUIDAS SEM ATINGIR 20,0 NO INVERNO, MUITAS VEZES MAIS DE 10 DIAS DIRETOS SEM CHEGAR AOS 15/16ºC.

OS DOIS PRINCIPAIS FATORES, ALÉM DA LATITUDE, SÃO; ALTITUDE E PROXIMIDADE COM O ATLÂNTICO, ESTAMOS A +-60/80 KM EM LINHA RETA.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (15 Out 2006 às 02:26)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 14/10/06. 21h:00

SECO; 17,2ºC .

U.R.; 81%

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) E E 3

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 14/10/06; MÍNIMA; 12,7ºC, MÁXIMA: 23,9ºC E RELVA: 9,2ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 44%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 4 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 37 Km/h ÀS 05h:02 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:-

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 14/10/06:

MÍNIMA: 12,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 13/10/06; 34,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 14/10/06: 11,0ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 14/10/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (14/ 10 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 14/10/06;

23,2ºC / 12,5ºC/ 10,0°C 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.

EXTREMAS DE 2006:

S.JOAQUIM/INMET (1412 m): 29,2°C/ JANEIRO E -5,0°C/ JULHO E SETEMBRO.

S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (1345 m): 30,3°C/JANEIRO E -06,8°C/ JULHO.

S.JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO (1510 m): -08,1°C/ AGOSTO.

RELVA MAIS BAIXA DO ANO; -13,8°C EM SETEMBRO E -9,1°C/ JULHO, NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; ANO EM SETEMBRO; -13,8ºC E -9,1°C EM JULHO RESPECTIVAMENTE.

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MAIS BAIXA: -20,3°C/ SETEMBRO.

RESUMO NA CLIMATERRA EM 2006 DE JANEIRO A JULHO.

TARDES MUITO QUENTES, MÁXIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 25,0°C; 27 DIAS

TARDES FRIAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 15,0°C; 61 DIAS

TARDES GELADAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 9 DIAS

NOITES QUENTES, MÍNIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 15,0°C; 35 DIAS.

NOITES FRIAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 140 DIAS

NOITES MUITO FRIAS, MÍNIMA ABAIXO DOS 5,0°C; 65 DIAS

NOITES GELADAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 0,0°C; 13 DIAS

DIAS COM NEVE; 4 DIAS E APENAS 1,5 CM DE NEVE/ANO.

HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C. SETEMBRO. 171 HORAS/CLIMATERRA E 942 HORAS NO ANO E 202 HORAS EM SETEMBRO. E 982 HORAS/ANO NO INMET.

PRECIPITAÇÃO DE SETEMBRO: 60,5 mm E ANO; 632,5 mm NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 90,5 mm/ SETEMBRO E 702,9 mm/ANO (O NORMAL DE JANEIRO A SETEMBRO; 1218,2 mm).

FONTE: CLIMATERRA/INMET.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Out 2006 às 09:25)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 21/10/06. 05h:00

SECO; 8,5ºC .

U.R.; 98%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) NNE E E 6

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 8,0ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO (100%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 21/10/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 89%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 5,6 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 18 Km/h ÀS 04h:16 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 1,6ºC AS 04h:16

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/10/06:

MÍNIMA: 7,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 20/10/06; 29,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/10/06: 10,1ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 29,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 20/10/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (20/ 10 /06); 24,6°C/ 12,6ºC . RELVA; 12,6ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/10/06;

15,5ºC / 7,4ºC/ 6,2°C 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 13:09)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Já tinha estranhado as tuas informações meteorológicas, andas zangado aqui com o povo irmão ou quê!?  

Grandes amplitudes térmicas! Mas já se vai vislumbrando o calorzito do Verão!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Out 2006 às 08:50)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Já tinha estranhado as tuas informações meteorológicas, andas zangado aqui com o povo irmão ou quê!?  NÃO ENTENDÍ???
> 
> Grandes amplitudes térmicas! Mas já se vai vislumbrando o calorzito do Verão!




HOJE VOLTOU O    

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/10/06. 04h:43 

SECO; 4,3ºC . 

U.R.; 93% 

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) ESE E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU CLARO (0%). GEADA 

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/10/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 89%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 2,8 mm. 

RAJADA 5 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 02h:50 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -1,1ºC AS 02h:50 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 26/10/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 26/10/06; 37,4ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC. 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 26/10/06: -ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06) 

MÁXIMA: 33,8ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,9ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 26/10/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (26/ 10 /06); 27,4°C/ 13,8ºC . RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 26/10/06; 

21,5ºC / 10,2ºC/ 8,6ºC 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Out 2006 às 09:33)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/10/06. 05h:29 

SECO; 3,7ºC E -1,1ºC NA RELVA. 

U.R.; 91% 

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) E E 2 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO (10%). GEADA FRACA 

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/10/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 89%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 2,8 mm. 

RAJADA 3 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 02h:50 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -1,1ºC AS 02h:50 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 26/10/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 26/10/06; 37,4ºC EM BLUMENAU / FURB. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC. 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 26/10/06: -ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06) 

MÁXIMA: 33,8ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,9ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 26/10/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (26/ 10 /06); 27,4°C/ 13,8ºC . RELVA; 8,4ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 26/10/06; 

21,5ºC / 10,2ºC/ 8,6ºC 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Bruno Campos (27 Out 2006 às 09:48)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/10/06. 05h:29
> 
> SECO; 3,7ºC E -1,1ºC NA RELVA.
> 
> ...



está muito frio pra esses lados...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Out 2006 às 12:59)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



> Quote:
> Post Original de kimcarvalho
> Já tinha estranhado as tuas informações meteorológicas, andas zangado aqui com o povo irmão ou quê!?  NÃO ENTENDÍ???



Como antes colocavas aqui com mais frequência os dados da tua área e agora parece mais espaçado, eu fazia a analogia se estarias zangado com o fórum. E referi-me a _povo irmão_, porque é assim que se costumam referir a Portugal e ao Brasil, ou tu não conhecias a expressão!? 

Ao fim e ao cabo nós somos como os vossos pais!   

Quanto á meteorologia, belas temperaturas!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Out 2006 às 16:31)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Como antes colocavas aqui com mais frequência os dados da tua área e agora parece mais espaçado, eu fazia a analogia se estarias zangado com o fórum. E referi-me a _povo irmão_, porque é assim que se costumam referir a Portugal e ao Brasil, ou tu não conhecias a expressão!?
> 
> Ao fim e ao cabo nós somos como os vossos pais!
> 
> Quanto á meteorologia, belas temperaturas!



BUENAS...

NÃO CONHECIA NÃO.

É FALTA DE TEMPO E NÃO ESTAVA COM MUITA VARIAÇÃO DE TEMPO...

ONTEM TIVEMOS O DIA MAIS FRIO E MAIS QUENTE DE OUTUBRO, TIRANDO HOJE....  (2,9/26,0) COM GEADA AO AMANHECER E BERMUDA A TARDE!!!


SÃO.JOAQUIM, 28/10/06. 12h:00 

SECO; 26,4ºC. 

U.R.; 31% 

PRESSÃO; 1013 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) S E 5 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO (10%). 

CLIMATERRA DIA 28/10/06; MÍNIMA; 8,9ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: 5,9ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 23%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 23 Km/h ÀS 10h:28 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:- 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 28/10/06: 

MÍNIMA: 8,9ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 27/10/06; 34,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC. 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 28/10/06: 7,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06) 

MÁXIMA: 34,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 18,2ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 27/10/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (27/ 10 /06); 30,1°C/ 15,2ºC . RELVA; 9,6ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 28/10/06; 

-ºC / 12,4ºC/ 7,2ºC 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Out 2006 às 16:33)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

O Recorde Da Epagr (1955/2005) é De 28,2ºc E Da Climaterra (1998/2005) é De 29,5ºc.


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2006 às 16:42)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Será que ainda bate o record da Epagr hoje?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Out 2006 às 16:53)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Fil disse:


> Será que ainda bate o record da Epagr hoje?



POUCA CHANCE, MAIS CHEGARÁ PERTO. AGORA 27,0 AQUI NA CLIMATERRA.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Out 2006 às 18:19)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

28,7 Até Agora.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Out 2006 às 19:20)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 28/10/06. 15h:00 

SECO; 28,4ºC. 

U.R.; 32% 

PRESSÃO; 1013 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) SSW E 6 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS (70%). 

CLIMATERRA DIA 28/10/06; MÍNIMA; 8,9ºC, MÁXIMA: 28,7ºC E RELVA: 5,9ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 23%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 23 Km/h ÀS 10h:28 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:- 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 28/10/06: 

MÍNIMA: 8,9ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 27/10/06; 34,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC. 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 28/10/06: 7,2ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06) 

MÁXIMA: 34,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 18,2ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 27/10/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (27/ 10 /06); 30,1°C/ 15,2ºC . RELVA; 9,6ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 28/10/06; 

26,8ºC / 12,4ºC/ 7,2ºC 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Out 2006 às 14:26)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 29/10/06. 09h:00 

SECO; 21,6ºC. 

U.R.; 32% 

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) NE E 11 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE CLARO (20%). 

CLIMATERRA DIA 29/10/06; MÍNIMA; 10,4ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: 6,8ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 28%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 19 Km/h ÀS 08h:35 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:- 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 29/10/06: 

MÍNIMA: 10,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 27/10/06; 34,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC. 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 29/10/06: 9,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06) 

MÁXIMA: 34,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 18,2ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 27/10/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (27/ 10 /06); 30,1°C/ 15,2ºC . RELVA; 9,6ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 29/10/06; 

-ºC / 12,4ºC/ 9,0ºC 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Out 2006 às 14:29)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Ontem Ficamos A -0,8ºc Do Recorde Na Climaterra E A -1,0ºc Na Epagri.

Agora, 11:28 Já Está Com 26,5ºc


----------



## duncan (29 Out 2006 às 15:20)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Ontem Ficamos A -0,8ºc Do Recorde Na Climaterra E A -1,0ºc Na Epagri.
> 
> Agora, 11:28 Já Está Com 26,5ºc



Que grande amplitude térmica aqui em Portugal raramente existe amplitudes tão grandes em  poucas horas. Aqui, quando chegamos aos 0º poucas vezes passamos dos 10º e quando faz temperaturas acima dos 30º poucas vezes desce abaixo dos 15 ou 20º.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Nov 2006 às 08:10)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



duncan disse:


> Que grande amplitude térmica aqui em Portugal raramente existe amplitudes tão grandes em  poucas horas. Aqui, quando chegamos aos 0º poucas vezes passamos dos 10º e quando faz temperaturas acima dos 30º poucas vezes desce abaixo dos 15 ou 20º.



EM S.JOAQUIM NÃO É MUITO COMUM TER MAIS DE 12/15ºC DE DIFERENÇA. MAIS NO INTERIOR DO ESTADO, ESPECIALMENTE NO MEIO-OESTE E OESTE DE SC ISTO É FREQUENTE. É O EFEITO DA CONTINENTALIDADE, ALIADO AO AR QUENTE E SECO QUE VEM DO BRASIL CENTRAL, QUE NESTA ÉPOCA AINDA É MAIS PARA SECO. DE AGORA EM DIANTE JÁ VAI FICANDO MAIS ÚMIDO.

UMA DAS CIDADE QUE MAIS OCORRE ISTO É ITAPIRANGA NO EXTREMO-OESTE DE SC E VIDEIRA NO MEIO-OESTE. EM VIDEIRA JÁ VÍ DADOS COM -1,6ºC E 26,+++ºC EM ITAPIRANGA JÁTEVE 12/14 COM 34/36ºC.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Nov 2006 às 08:10)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 01/11/06. 04h:39

SECO; 16,8ºC.

U.R.; 91%

PRESSÃO; 1010 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) NE E 16

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 01/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 90%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA 19 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 25 Km/h ÀS 04h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:-

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 31/10/06:

MÍNIMA: 14,8ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 30/10/06; 33,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 31/10/06: 14,2ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 26,5ºC E MÍNIMA DE 23,9ºC E 32,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 31/10/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (31/ 10 /06); 27,8°C/ 16,6ºC . RELVA; 12,4ºC E 10,0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 31/10/06;

25,8ºC / 14,8ºC/ 13,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Nov 2006 às 13:34)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 01/11/06. 09h:00

SECO; 17,1ºC.

U.R.; 93%

PRESSÃO; 1011 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) N E 8

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 01/11/06; MÍNIMA; 15,1ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: 14,6ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 90%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 22,0 mm.

RAJADA 11 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 25 Km/h ÀS 04h:23 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:-

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 31/10/06:

MÍNIMA: 14,8ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 30/10/06; 33,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 31/10/06: 14,2ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 26,5ºC E MÍNIMA DE 23,9ºC E 32,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 31/10/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (31/ 10 /06); 27,8°C/ 16,6ºC . RELVA; 12,4ºC E 10,0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 01/11/06;

-ºC / 15,0ºC/ 12,8ºC 19,3 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Nov 2006 às 16:35)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 02/11/06. 12h:00

SECO; 20,9ºC.

U.R.; 77%

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) W E 16

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU COM SOL E MUITAS NUVENS. (70%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 02/11/06; MÍNIMA; 14,0ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: 12,0ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 68%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 28,7 mm.

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 29 Km/h ÀS 11h:40 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:-

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 02/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 13,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 01/11/06; 30,1ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 02/11/06: -ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 02/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (02/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 02/11/06;

-ºC / 13,0ºC/ 11,9ºC 23,0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (7 Nov 2006 às 06:33)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 07/11/06. 04h:22 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 9,3ºC.

U.R.; 91%

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) SSW E 8

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 07/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 89%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h ÀS 00h:26 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: --ºC AS -h:-

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 06/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 12,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 05/11/06; 31,8ºC EM ITAPIRANGA /EPAGRI

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 06/11/06: 12,9ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 06/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (06/ 11 /06); 19,4°C/ 16,0ºC . RELVA; 15,6ºC E 15,4 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 06/11/06;

17,2ºC / 12,0ºC/ 10,5ºC 18,7 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (7 Nov 2006 às 07:27)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 07/11/06. 05h:22 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 8,8ºC.

U.R.; 91%

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) SW E 10

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 5,6ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 07/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 89%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA 16 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 2,5 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h ÀS 00h:26 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 02,5ºC AS 05h:22 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 06/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 12,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 05/11/06; 31,8ºC EM ITAPIRANGA /EPAGRI

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 06/11/06: 12,9ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 06/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (06/ 11 /06); 19,4°C/ 16,0ºC . RELVA; 15,6ºC E 15,4 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 06/11/06;

17,2ºC / 12,0ºC/ 10,5ºC 18,7 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Nov 2006 às 07:03)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 08/11/06. 05h:02 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 4,6ºC.

U.R.; 92%

PRESSÃO; 1015 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FRACA.

CLIMATERRA DIA 08/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 03h:04 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -1,1ºC AS 04h:04 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 07/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 7,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 06/11/06; 27,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 07/11/06: 7,4ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 27,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,1ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 07/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (06/ 11 /06); 19,4°C/ 16,0ºC . RELVA; 15,6ºC E 15,4 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 07/11/06;

17,2ºC / 7,6ºC/ 4,0ºC 10,0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Nov 2006 às 09:44)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 08/11/06. 07h:34 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 2,6ºC.

U.R.; 95%

PRESSÃO; 1015 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FRACA

CLIMATERRA DIA 08/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 03h:04 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -1,1ºC AS 04h:04 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 07/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 7,6ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 06/11/06; 27,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 07/11/06: 7,4ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 27,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,1ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 07/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (06/ 11 /06); 19,4°C/ 16,0ºC . RELVA; 15,6ºC E 15,4 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 07/11/06;

17,2ºC / 7,6ºC/ 4,0ºC 10,0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


DEU 0,8ºC NO BANDEIRA


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Nov 2006 às 10:27)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 08/11/06. 08h:21 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 4,3ºC.

U.R.; 92%

PRESSÃO; 1016 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) SW E 2

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FRACA

CLIMATERRA DIA 08/11/06; MÍNIMA; 2,0ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-1,9ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 11 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 0,5 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 03h:04 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -1,1ºC AS 04h:04 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 07/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 2,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 06/11/06; 27,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA --/10/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 08/11/06: 0,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 27,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,1ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 07/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (06/ 11 /06); 19,4°C/ 16,0ºC . RELVA; 15,6ºC E 15,4 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 07/11/06;

17,2ºC / 7,6ºC/ 4,0ºC 10,0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Nov 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Inmet; 2,1 
Climaterra; 2,0 
Bandeira; 0,8 
Cruzeiro; -2,1


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2006 às 18:07)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Inmet; 2,1
> Climaterra; 2,0
> Bandeira; 0,8
> Cruzeiro; -2,1



Não devem ser valores muito normais para um mês de Novembro


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Nov 2006 às 19:46)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 08/11/06. 16h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 18,8ºC.

U.R.; 35%

PRESSÃO; 1013 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) WSW E 13

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). HOUVE GEADA FRACA

CLIMATERRA DIA 08/11/06; MÍNIMA; 2,0ºC, MÁXIMA: 19,1ºC E RELVA:-1,9ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 28%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 0,5 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 32 Km/h ÀS 13h:07 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -1,1ºC AS 04h:04 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 08/11/06:

MÍNIMA: -2,1ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/11/06; 27,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 08/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -2,1ºC E RELVA: -4,8ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 08/11/06: 0,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 27,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 10,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 08/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (08/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 08/11/06;

17,4ºC / 2,1ºC/ -2,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Nov 2006 às 07:07)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

JÁ QUEBRAMOS O RECORDE DE MÍNIMA NA CLIMATERRA (1998/2006), ATÉ AGORA A MÍNIMA É DE 0,5ºC, RECORDE DE 0,9ºC EM 99. 

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/11/06. 04h:55 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 0,9ºC.

U.R.; 78%

PRESSÃO; 1013 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA MODERADA A FORTE

CLIMATERRA DIA 09/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 71%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 0 Km/h ÀS -h:- (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 08/11/06:

MÍNIMA: -2,1ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/11/06; 27,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 08/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -2,1ºC E RELVA: -4,8ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 08/11/06: 0,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 27,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 10,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 08/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (08/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 08/11/06;

17,6ºC / 2,1ºC/ -2,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Nov 2006 às 07:08)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Dan disse:


> Não devem ser valores muito normais para um mês de Novembro




ATÉ 2/5 É COMUM CHEGAR, MAIS COMO DEU  ONTEM NO CRUZEIRO E HOJE, É MUITO RARO OU INÉDITO!.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Nov 2006 às 07:58)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/11/06. 05h:54 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 0,6ºC. (RECORDE NA CLIMATERRA EM NOVEMBRO, MÍNIMA ATÉ AGORA 0,2ºC)

U.R.; 75%

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA FORTE

CLIMATERRA DIA 09/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 71%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 0 Km/h ÀS -h:- (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 08/11/06:

MÍNIMA: -2,1ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/11/06; 27,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 08/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -2,1ºC E RELVA: -4,8ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 08/11/06: 0,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 27,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 10,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 08/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (08/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 08/11/06;

17,6ºC / 2,1ºC/ -2,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Nov 2006 às 08:33)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/11/06. 06h:26 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 0,9ºC. (RECORDE NA CLIMATERRA EM NOVEMBRO, MÍNIMA; 0,2ºC)

U.R.; 72%

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU QUASE CLARO, CÍRRUS. (20%). GEADA FORTE

CLIMATERRA DIA 09/11/06; MÍNIMA; 0,2ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 71%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 0 Km/h ÀS -h:- (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 08/11/06:

MÍNIMA: -2,1ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/11/06; 27,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 08/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -2,1ºC E RELVA: -4,8ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 09/11/06: -1,5ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 27,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 10,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 08/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (08/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 08/11/06;

17,6ºC / 2,1ºC/ -2,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2006 às 09:48)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Diós mio       
Mas afinal onde é que é Outono e onde é que é Primavera


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Nov 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/11/06. 10h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO) 

SECO; 9,4ºC. 

U.R.; 52% 

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) W E 8 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO, TEM SOL, SÓ CÍRRUS. (90%). HOJE TIVEMOS A MAIOR GEADA EM NOVEMBRO DOS ÚLTIMOS 20 ANOS! NA CLIMATERRA QUEBROU O RECORDE DE MÍNIMA EM NOVEMBRO COM 0,2ºC, ANTES TINHA SIDO DE 0,9ºC EM 1999. NO CRUZEIRO TIVEMOS A MÍNIMA DE -3,0ºC NO ABRIGO E -10,0ºC NA RELVA COM FORTÍSSIMA GEADA, TALVEZ UMA DAS MAIS FORTES JÁ REGISTRADA NA REGIÃO NAS ÚLTIMAS DÉCADAS. 

CLIMATERRA DIA 09/11/06; MÍNIMA; 0,2ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-3,7ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 46%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 14 Km/h ÀS 08h:03 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO. 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 09/11/06: 

MÍNIMA: -3,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/11/06; 27,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 09/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -3,0ºC E RELVA: -10,0ºC. 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 09/11/06: -1,5ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06) 

MÁXIMA: 27,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 10,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 08/11/06. 

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (08/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 09/11/06; 

-ºC / 5,2ºC/ -5,4ºC 0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 21:43)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Que excelente frio, só não deve é ser nada bom para a época do ano  
Mandem um pouquinho para aqui que nós agradecemos


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Nov 2006 às 07:06)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Campos do Jordão -SP (Inmet ) - ( 1 642 m ) 

01/11 : 13,8ºC / 20,8ºC 
02/11 : 14,2ºC / 19,8ºC 
03/11 : 13,8ºC / 22,8ºC 
04/11 : 13,0ºC / 21,0ºC 
05/11 : 09,8ºC / 24,2ºC 
06/11 : 10,8ºC / 22,0ºC 
07/11 : 12,8ºC / 16,6ºC 
08/11 : 08,2ºC / 16,4ºC 
09/11 : 05,2ºC / 


São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra ) : 

01/11 : 14,7ºC / 20,4ºC BANDEIRA; 15,8ºC 
02/11 : 14,0ºC / 23,0ºC BANDEIRA; 13,8ºC 
03/11 : 13,3ºC / 24,9ºC BANDEIRA; 12,4ºC 
04/11 : 11,4ºC / 16,6ºC BANDEIRA; 11,7ºC 
05/11 : 12,4ºC / 19,4ºC BANDEIRA; 12,6 
06/11 : 12,3ºC / 18,2ºCBANDEIRA; 12,9 
07/11 : 08,0ºC / 18,5ºC BANDEIRA; 7,4 
08/11 : 02,0ºC/ 19,1ºC BANDEIRA; 0,8 NO CRUZEIRO DEU -2,1. GEADA NA REGIÃO 
09/11 : 00,2ºC / 16,4ºC BANDEIRA; -1,5ºC E -3,0ºC COM -10,0ºC NA RELVA NO CRUZEIRO.GEADA. 


S.JOAQUIM - SC ( INMET ) - ( 1 415 m ) 

01/11 : 13,8ºC / 20,0ºC 
02/11 : 13,0ºC / 22,2ºC 
03/11 : 12,6ºC / 24,0ºC 
04/11 : 10,0ºC / 15,6ºC 
05/11 : 12,0ºC / 19,2ºC 
06/11 : 12,0ºC / 17,2ºC 
07/11 : 07,6ºC / 17,2ºC 
08/11 : 02,1ºC / 17,6ºC GEADA 
09/11 : 05,2ºC / 15,4ºC GEADA 


São José dos Ausentes - RS ( Inmet ) - ( 1 244 m ) 

01/11 : 15,2ºC / 24,2ºC 
02/11 : 14,4ºC / 22,3ºC 
03/11 : 11,1ºC / 24,7ºC 
04/11 : 09,7ºC / 14,0ºC 
05/11 : 11,5ºC / 21,5ºC 
06/11 : 13,3ºC / 19,1ºC 
07/11 : 07,1ºC / 16,4ºC 
08/11 : 04,0ºC / 17,1ºC 
09/11 : 03,4ºC / 15,4ºC 


Palmas - PR : 

01/11 : 17,0ºC / 23,0ºC 
02/11 : 15,6ºC / 26,6ºC 
03/11 : 16,4ºC / 26,8ºC 
04/11 : 16,6ºC / 23,3ºC 
05/11 : 15,6ºC / 24,6ºC 
06/11 : 15,6ºC / 19,6ºC 
07/11 : 13,2ºC / 23,6ºC 
08/11 : 09,6ºC / 24,4ºC 
09/11 : 11,6ºC / 21,4ºC 


Inacio Martins : ( Inmet ) 

01/11 : 15,5ºC / 19,7ºC 
02/11 : 17,1ºC / 27,0ºC 
03/11 : 17,4ºC / 25,2ºC 
04/11 : 16,9ºC / 20,8ºC 
05/11 : 14,7ºC / 
06/11 : 
07/11 : 
08/11 : 
09/11 : 


Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ) - ( 1 550 m ) 

01/11 : 15,0ºC / 21,1ºC 
02/11 : 15,9ºC / 20,8ºC 
03/11 : 14,8ºC / 23,6ºC 
04/11 : 13,8ºC / 22,7ºC 
05/11 : 13,2ºC / 24,7ºC 
06/11 : 12,1ºC / 22,3ºC 
07/11 : 11,6ºC / 19,0ºC 
08/11 : 09,6ºC / 18,5ºC 
09/11 : 04,5ºC / 


Teresópolis - RJ ( Inmet ) - ( 980 m ) 

01/11 : 19,5ºC / 27,0ºC 
02/11 : 19,5ºC / 23,5ºC 
03/11 : 18,5ºC / 21,8ºC 
04/11 : 17,3ºC / 20,9ºC 
05/11 : 14,6ºC / 19,5ºC 
06/11 : 14,5ºC / 23,6ºC 
07/11 : 15,9ºC / 20,8ºC 
08/11 : 12,1ºC / 16,6ºC 
09/11 : 10,7ºC / 

Pico do Couto - RJ ( Inmet ) - ( 1 777 m ) 

01/11 : 13,5ºC / 21,5ºC 
02/11 : 14,0ºC / 16,8ºC 
03/11 : 14,1ºC / 17,9ºC 
04/11 : 10,1ºC / 17,5ºC 
05/11 : 08,9ºC / 18,7ºC 
06/11 : 11,4ºC / 18,0ºC 
07/11 : 12,3ºC / 16,8ºC 
08/11 : 07,1ºC / 12,7ºC 
09/11 : 06,7ºC /
_________________
DA CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL. EXTREMAS NA CLIMATERRA DO ANO; -6,8ºC EM JULHO E 30,3ºC EM JANEIRO. A MAIS BAIXA FOI NO CRUZEIRO COM -8,1ºC EM JULHO


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Nov 2006 às 07:06)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 10/11/06. 04h:55 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 1,2ºC. ( MÍNIMA ATÉ AGORA; 0,6ºC )

U.R.; 83%

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) - E 0

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). GEADA MODERADA.

CLIMATERRA DIA 10/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 66%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 6 Km/h ÀS 02h:04 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 09/11/06:

MÍNIMA: -3,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 09/11/06; 24,5ºC EM INDAIAL / INMET.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 09/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -3,0ºC E RELVA: -10,0ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 09/11/06: -1,5ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 22,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 10,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 09/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (09/ 11 /06); 21,4°C/ 11,6ºC . RELVA; 5,6ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 09/11/06;

15,4ºC / 5,2ºC/ -5,4ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Nov 2006 às 07:08)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Que excelente frio, só não deve é ser nada bom para a época do ano
> Mandem um pouquinho para aqui que nós agradecemos



MUITO ESTRAGO!!!

ACABOU COM LAVOURAS DE BATATA, MILHO E JÁ AFETA AS MACIEIRAS. UM AMIGO JÁ PERDEU 40 TONELADAS DE MAÇÃ, +- 30 MIL REAIS +-13,5 MIL DOLARES.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Nov 2006 às 11:30)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Cruzeiro; -1,9ºc Com -9,5ºc Na Relva. 

Bandeira; -1,3ºc 

Climaterra; 0,6ºc Com -2,4ºc Na Relva. 

Inmet; 1,2ºc Com -3,0 Na Relva.


----------



## duncan (10 Nov 2006 às 15:26)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Cruzeiro; -1,9ºc Com -9,5ºc Na Relva.
> 
> Bandeira; -1,3ºc
> 
> ...



olá, é possivel cederes os dados (normais climatológicos de 1961/ 1990 ou de 1991/2000)  mensais das médias da temperatura e precipitaçao da tua cidade S.joaquim.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Nov 2006 às 15:45)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 10/11/06. 13h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 17,1ºC.

U.R.; 40%

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) SW E 8

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). HOUVE GEADA MODERADA AO AMANHECER.

CLIMATERRA DIA 10/11/06; MÍNIMA; 0,6ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA:-2,4ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 35%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 26 Km/h ÀS 08h:12 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 10/11/06:

MÍNIMA: -1,9ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 09/11/06; 24,9ºC EM INDAIAL / INMET.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 10/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -1,9ºC E RELVA: -9,5ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 10/11/06: -1,3ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 22,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 10,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 09/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (09/ 11 /06); 21,4°C/ 11,6ºC . RELVA; 5,6ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 10/11/06;

-ºC / 1,2ºC/ -3,2ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Nov 2006 às 16:03)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*



duncan disse:


> olá, é possivel cederes os dados (normais climatológicos de 1961/ 1990 ou de 1991/2000)  mensais das médias da temperatura e precipitaçao da tua cidade S.joaquim.



1955/2005

MÉDIA

J; 17,2
F; 17,2
M; 16,1
A; 13,6
M; 11,0
J;  09,7
J;  09,6
A; 10,8
S; 11,6
O; 13,2
N; 14,7
D; 16,2
A; 13,4

MÁXIMA

J; 23,0
F; 22,7
M; 21,6
A; 18,8
M; 16,2
J;  14,6
J;  14,6
A; 16,3
S; 16,6
O; 18,8
N; 20,4
D; 22,2
A; 18,8

MÍNIMA

J; 13,0
F; 13,4
M; 12,3
A; 10,0
M; 07,6
J;  06,1
J;  05,9
A; 06,8
S; 07,5
O; 09,0
N; 10,2
D; 11,8
A; 09,5

MÁXIMA E MÍNIMA ABSOLUTA.

J; 30,8/03,5
F; 30,1/03,2
M; 28,7/00,3
A; 26,9/-02,2
M; 25,2/-07,0
J;  22,8/-07,9
J;  28,6/-09,0
A; 27,7/-10,0
S; 28,4/-07,5
O; 28,2/-02,4
N; 31,4/-01,5
D; 31,4/01,4
A; 31,4/-10,0

EXTRA-OFICIALMENTE JÁ TEVE REGISTROS DE ATÉ -18ºC E NAS ÁREAS MAIS BAIXAS DO MUNICÍPIO JÁ PASSOU DOS 35,0ºC

CHUVA.

J; 167,7
F; 153,5
M; 119,7
A; 107,3
M; 107,4
J;  119,5
J;  129,4
A; 148,9
S; 164,8
O; 163,0
N; 129,0
D; 132,8
A; 1643,0


----------



## duncan (10 Nov 2006 às 19:14)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

muito completo, obrigado pela informaçao.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Nov 2006 às 19:33)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

Campos do Jordão -SP (Inmet ) - ( 1 642 m ) 

01/11 : 13,8ºC / 20,8ºC 
02/11 : 14,2ºC / 19,8ºC 
03/11 : 13,8ºC / 22,8ºC 
04/11 : 13,0ºC / 21,0ºC 
05/11 : 09,8ºC / 24,2ºC 
06/11 : 10,8ºC / 22,0ºC 
07/11 : 12,8ºC / 16,6ºC 
08/11 : 08,2ºC / 16,4ºC 
09/11 : 05,2ºC / 21,6ºC 
10/11 : 06,0ºC / 


São Joaquim - SC ( Climaterra, 1345 m ) : 

01/11 : 14,7ºC / 20,4ºC BANDEIRA; 15,8ºC 
02/11 : 14,0ºC / 23,0ºC BANDEIRA; 13,8ºC 
03/11 : 13,3ºC / 24,9ºC BANDEIRA; 12,4ºC 
04/11 : 11,4ºC / 16,6ºC BANDEIRA; 11,7ºC 
05/11 : 12,4ºC / 19,4ºC BANDEIRA; 12,6 
06/11 : 12,3ºC / 18,2ºCBANDEIRA; 12,9 
07/11 : 08,0ºC / 18,5ºC BANDEIRA; 7,4 
08/11 : 02,0ºC/ 19,1ºC BANDEIRA; 0,8 NO CRUZEIRO DEU -2,1. GEADA NA REGIÃO 
09/11 : 00,2ºC / 16,4ºC BANDEIRA; -1,5ºC E -3,0ºC COM -10,0ºC NA RELVA NO CRUZEIRO.GEADA. 
10/11 : 00,6ºC / 19,5ºC BANDEIRA; -1,3ºC E -1,9ºC COM -9,5ºC NA RELVA NO CRUZEIRO.GEADA. 


S.JOAQUIM - SC ( INMET ) - ( 1 415 m ) 

01/11 : 13,8ºC / 20,0ºC 
02/11 : 13,0ºC / 22,2ºC 
03/11 : 12,6ºC / 24,0ºC 
04/11 : 10,0ºC / 15,6ºC 
05/11 : 12,0ºC / 19,2ºC 
06/11 : 12,0ºC / 17,2ºC 
07/11 : 07,6ºC / 17,2ºC 
08/11 : 02,1ºC / 17,6ºC GEADA 
09/11 : 05,0ºC / 15,4ºC GEADA 
10/11 : 01,2ºC / 17,8ºC GEADA 


São José dos Ausentes - RS ( Inmet ) - ( 1 244 m ) 

01/11 : 15,2ºC / 24,2ºC 
02/11 : 14,4ºC / 22,3ºC 
03/11 : 11,1ºC / 24,7ºC 
04/11 : 09,7ºC / 14,0ºC 
05/11 : 11,5ºC / 21,5ºC 
06/11 : 13,3ºC / 19,1ºC 
07/11 : 07,1ºC / 16,4ºC 
08/11 : 04,0ºC / 17,1ºC 
09/11 : 03,4ºC / 15,4ºC 
10/11 : 05,5ºC / 18,7ºC 


Palmas - PR : 

01/11 : 17,0ºC / 23,0ºC 
02/11 : 15,6ºC / 26,6ºC 
03/11 : 16,4ºC / 26,8ºC 
04/11 : 16,6ºC / 23,3ºC 
05/11 : 15,6ºC / 24,6ºC 
06/11 : 15,6ºC / 19,6ºC 
07/11 : 13,2ºC / 23,6ºC 
08/11 : 09,6ºC / 24,4ºC 
09/11 : 11,6ºC / 21,4ºC 
10/11 : 


Inacio Martins : ( Inmet ) 

01/11 : 15,5ºC / 19,7ºC 
02/11 : 17,1ºC / 27,0ºC 
03/11 : 17,4ºC / 25,2ºC 
04/11 : 16,9ºC / 20,8ºC 
05/11 : 14,7ºC / 
06/11 : 
07/11 : 
08/11 : 
09/11 : 
10/11 : 


Monte Verde - MG ( Inmet ) - ( 1 550 m ) 

01/11 : 15,0ºC / 21,1ºC 
02/11 : 15,9ºC / 20,8ºC 
03/11 : 14,8ºC / 23,6ºC 
04/11 : 13,8ºC / 22,7ºC 
05/11 : 13,2ºC / 24,7ºC 
06/11 : 12,1ºC / 22,3ºC 
07/11 : 11,6ºC / 19,0ºC 
08/11 : 09,6ºC / 18,5ºC 
09/11 : 04,5ºC / 21,9ºC 
10/11 : 07,5ºC / 

Teresópolis - RJ ( Inmet ) - ( 980 m ) 

01/11 : 19,5ºC / 27,0ºC 
02/11 : 19,5ºC / 23,5ºC 
03/11 : 18,5ºC / 21,8ºC 
04/11 : 17,3ºC / 20,9ºC 
05/11 : 14,6ºC / 19,5ºC 
06/11 : 14,5ºC / 23,6ºC 
07/11 : 15,9ºC / 20,8ºC 
08/11 : 12,1ºC / 16,6ºC 
09/11 : 10,7ºC / 15,8ºC 
10/11 : 11,1ºC / 

Pico do Couto - RJ ( Inmet ) - ( 1 777 m ) 

01/11 : 13,5ºC / 21,5ºC 
02/11 : 14,0ºC / 16,8ºC 
03/11 : 14,1ºC / 17,9ºC 
04/11 : 10,1ºC / 17,5ºC 
05/11 : 08,9ºC / 18,7ºC 
06/11 : 11,4ºC / 18,0ºC 
07/11 : 12,3ºC / 16,8ºC 
08/11 : 07,1ºC / 12,7ºC 
09/11 : 06,7ºC / 12,8ºC 
10/11 : 06,5ºC /
_________________
DA CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL. EXTREMAS NA CLIMATERRA DO ANO; -6,8ºC EM JULHO E 30,3ºC EM JANEIRO. A MAIS BAIXA FOI NO CRUZEIRO COM -8,1ºC EM JULHO


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2006 às 22:38)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

São Joaquim, cidade mais fria da lusofonia!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Nov 2006 às 06:28)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 13/11/06. 04h:21 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 5,7ºC.

U.R.; 88%

PRESSÃO; 1021 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) ESE E 6

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 12/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 80%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 15 Km/h ÀS 01h:00 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 12/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 7,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 12/11/06; -ºC EM - /-.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 12/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 12/11/06: 7,9ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 12/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (12/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 12/11/06;

16,7ºC / 7,0ºC/ 4,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Nov 2006 às 07:13)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 13/11/06. 05h:05 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 5,5ºC.

U.R.; 90%

PRESSÃO; 1021 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) E E 6

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; 3,8ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 13/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 80%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 18 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -2,0 ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 24 Km/h ÀS 04h:00 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -4,3ºC AS 04h:00 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 12/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 7,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 12/11/06; -ºC EM - /-.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 12/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 12/11/06: 7,9ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 12/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (12/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 12/11/06;

16,7ºC / 7,0ºC/ 4,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Nov 2006 às 14:38)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

82 DIAS COM GEADA NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM, 13/11/06

DIAS COM GEADA E NEVE EM SÃO.JOAQUIM E REGIÃO NA CLIMATERRA E CRUZEIRO.

MARÇO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

30; 6,0°C / 1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 2,7°C/-2,7°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 1 DIAS E DO ANO; 01 DIA

ABRIL;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

13; 4,0°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,6°C/-2,2°C

17; 1,2°C / -3,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-3,7°C

18; 1,9°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-4,7°C

19; 3,2°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; --°C/-°C

22; 5,4°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-2,5°C

24; 2,9°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

25; 8,2°C / 2,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -C/-1,8°C

27; 3,5°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,3°C/-2,8°C

28; 4,3°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 9 DIAS E NO ANO; 10 DIAS

MAIO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

02; 2,3°C / -0,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,9°C/-1,5°C

04; 4,9°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

05; 2,2°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,7°C/-2,8°C

06; 3,2°C / -1,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

07; 4,2°C / -0,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

08; 4,9°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

09; 4,5°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

12; 4,6°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

14; 3,3°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

15; 2,2°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,7°C/-4,8°C

16; 0,8°C / -4,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,6°C/-4,5°C

17; 2,7°C / -4,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,4°C/-6,4°C

18; 4,7°C / -2,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

19; 4,2°C / 0,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

21; 4,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

22; 2,1°C / -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

25; 4,1°C / -1,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

26; 2,7°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 18 DIAS RECORDE E NO ANO; 28 DIAS

JUNHO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

01; 0,2°C / -5,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,6°C/-5,8°C

02; 3,0°C / -2,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -0,6°C/-4,6°C

05; 5,8°C / -0,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

06; 4,3°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

11; 5,4°C / -1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

12 01,1ºC / -4,5ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

13 05,1ºC / -0,8ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

27 00,8ºC / -5,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,5°C/-6,5°C

28 -02,1ºC / -6,2ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -04,0°C/-8,8°C

29 01,6ºC / -2,1ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

30 02,8ºC / -3,0ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 11 DIAS E NO ANO; 39 DIAS

JULHO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

01; 6,4°C / -0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

03; 4,7°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

04; 4,6°C / -0,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

05; 5,6°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

06; 5,5°C / -0,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

07; 7,8°C / -1,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

09; 9,4°C / 3,6°C. (AS 23h:00 A RELVA ESTAVA COM -0,5ºC E 6,4ºC NO ABRIGO COM GEADA). NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

10; 1,7°C / -2,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,8°C/-°C

11; 6,5°C / -0,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

29; -0,7°C / -3,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-5,0°C

30; -4,2°C / -7,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,6°C/-7,8°C NEVE MUITO FRACA

31; -6,8°C / -10,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,9°C/-10,8°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 12 DIAS E NO ANO; 51 DIAS

AGOSTO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

01; 3,0°C / -3,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

02; 2,3°C / -3,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

03; 4,3°C / -2,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

19; -0,6°C / -6,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,1°C/-°C

20; 1,1°C / -4,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,9°C/-12,4°C

21; -4,6°C / -7,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -8,1°C/-13,9°C NEVE EM URUPEMA

22; -4,9°C / -10,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,1°C/-12,7ºC

23; 1,3°C / -6,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,0°C/-8,5°C

24; 3,1°C / -2,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

25; 7,9°C / -1,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

28; 2,3°C / -0,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,0°C/-4,0°C

29; -1,9°C / -6,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -4,9°C/-11,0°C

30; -1,9°C / -8,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,1°C/-10,8°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 13 DIAS E NO ANO; 64 DIAS

SETEMBRO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

03; 0,2°C / -2,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,7°C/-2,8°C NEVE/GEADA

04; -2,9°C / -5,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,4ºC/-13,8°C NEVE

05; -4,4°C / -8,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -7,4°C/-17,8°C NEVE/GEADA

06; -6,6°C / -13,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,9°C/-13,7°C GEADA

07; -1,7°C / -8,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,5°C/-10,1°C GEADA.

08; 5,4°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C GEADA

18; 6,4°C / -0,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 5,1°C/-1,8°C GEADA

19; 6,7°C / 0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,8°C/-4,0°C GEADA

22; 6,5°C / -0,2ºC. NO CRUZEIRO; 4,5°C/-2,2°C GEADA.

24; 3,5°C / -1,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,0°C/-3,0°C GEADA

25; 3,0°C / -3,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 2,1°C/-4,5°C GEADA

26; 2,6°C / -3,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,6°C/-4,5°C GEADA

27; 4,9°C / -0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C GEADA

TOTAL/MÊS; 12 DIAS E NO ANO; 76 DIAS

OUTUBRO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

27; 2,9°C / -1,2°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,4°C/-3,0°C GEADA

TOTAL/MÊS; 01 DIAS E NO ANO; 77 DIAS

NOVEMBRO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

08; 2,0°C / -1,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,1°C/-4,8°C GEADA

09; 0,2°C / -3,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,0°C/-10,0°C GEADA

10; 0,6°C / -2,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,9°C/-9,5°C GEADA

11; 5,1°C / 2,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 2,0°C/-3,0°C GEADA

13; 5,1°C / 1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 2,8°C/-2,5°C GEADA

TOTAL/MÊS; 05 DIAS E NO ANO; 82 DIAS

TOTAL DE 2006; 82 DIAS COM GEADA E 05 DIAS COM NEVE, SENDO 13 DIAS COM MÍNIMA NEGATIVAS NA CLIMATERRA E 25 DIAS NO CRUZEIRO.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Nov 2006 às 19:31)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 13/11/06. 16h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 18,2ºC.

U.R.; 47%

PRESSÃO; 1021 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) NE E 11

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU COM SOL E NUVENS. (50%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 13/11/06; MÍNIMA; 5,1ºC, MÁXIMA: 18,5ºC E RELVA: 1,0ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 40%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 24 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 35 Km/h ÀS 11h:36 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -4,3ºC AS 04h:00 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 13/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 2,8ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 13/11/06; 31,7ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 13/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: 2,8ºC E RELVA: -2,5ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 13/11/06: 4,6ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 31,7ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,4ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 13/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (13/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 13/11/06;

18,0ºC / 6,2ºC/ 3,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (14 Nov 2006 às 21:04)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 14/11/06. 16h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 19,0ºC.

U.R.; 63%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) NE E 13

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU COM SOL E NUVENS. (60%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 14/11/06; MÍNIMA; 6,7ºC, MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC E RELVA: 2,1ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 52%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 21 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 44 Km/h ÀS 10h:52 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -2,2ºC AS 03h:25 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 14/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 5,1ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 14/11/06; 32,9ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 14/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: 5,1ºC E RELVA: 2,8ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 14/11/06: 6,7ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 32,9ºC E MÍNIMA DE 15,0ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 14/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (13/ 11 /06); 20,4°C/ 11,0ºC . RELVA; 9,2ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 14/11/06;

18,0ºC / 7,5ºC/ 4,8ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:09)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 15/11/06. 22h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 17,3ºC.

U.R.; 45%

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) E E 3

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 15/11/06; MÍNIMA; 9,8ºC, MÁXIMA: 24,4ºC E RELVA: 7,0ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 34%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 33 Km/h ÀS 03h:43 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: 0,3ºC AS 04h:43 H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 15/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 9,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 15/11/06; 35,1ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 15/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 15/11/06: 9,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 35,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 15/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (15/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 15/11/06;

23,8ºC / 9,2ºC/ 6,8ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Nov 2006 às 06:31)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 16/11/06. 04h:26 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 15,2ºC.

U.R.; 85%

PRESSÃO; 1013 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) NE E 4

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS, CÍRRUS. (70%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 16/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 67%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 23 Km/h ÀS 03h:42 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 15/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 9,2ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 15/11/06; 35,1ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 15/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 15/11/06: 9,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 35,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 14,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 15/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (15/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 15/11/06;

23,8ºC / 9,2ºC/ 6,8ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Nov 2006 às 07:14)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

 

 SÃO.JOAQUIM, 17/11/06. 04h:21 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 18,7ºC.

U.R.; 74%

PRESSÃO; 1013 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) ENE E 5

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU COM POUCAS NUVENS (30%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 17/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 62%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 16 Km/h ÀS 01h:43 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 16/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 12,4ºC EM PONTE SERRADA / EPAGRI.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 16/11/06; 37,5ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 16/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 16/11/06: 13,3ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 37,5ºC E MÍNIMA DE 16,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 16/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (16/ 11 /06); 29,4°C/ 13,6ºC . RELVA; 7,8ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 16/11/06;

26,0ºC / 14,2,2ºC/ 12,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Nov 2006 às 06:36)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SC TEVE MUITA CHUVA ENTRE OS DIAS 17 ATÉ MANHÃ DO DIA 20 DE NOVEMBRO, CONFORME OS DADOS ABAIXO.

TOTAIS ACUMULADOS ENTRE AS 10h:00 DO DIA 17 ATÉ AS 10h:00 DO DIA 20/11/06.

CAMPO BELO DO SUL; 270,6 mm

CHAPECÓ; 202,0 mm

TIMBÉ DO SUL; 187,0 mm

BOCAINA DO SUL; 169,8 mm

LAGES; 147,0 mm

CELSO RAMOS; 136,9 mm

CAMPOS NOVOS; 129,0 mm

ANITÁPOLIS; 129,0 mm

S.JOAQUIM /INMET; 126,0 mm

CONCÓRDIA; 124,9 mm

FAXINAL DOS GUEDES; 123,8 mm

SÃO JOSÉ DO CERRITO; 115,8 mm

URUSSANGA; 117,0 mm

URUBICÍ; 109,4 mm

FLORIANÓPOLIS; 103,0 mm

S.JOAQUIM /CLIMATERRA; 97,4 mm

SÃO FRANCISCO DO SUL; 96,8 mm

MAIORES PRECIPITAÇÕES EM 24 HORAS;

CHAPECÓ (LEITURA DA MANHÃ, 10: DO DIA 19); 81,8 mm, SUPEROU O RECORDE DE NOVEMBRO DE 1977 COM 70,0 mm.

LAGES ((LEITURA DA MANHÃ DO DIA 19); 78,9 mm A MAIOR DESDE 2002.

ITÁ ((LEITURA DA MANHÃ DO DIA 18 E DIA 19); 85,8 E 79,2mm, DESDE 1994 NÃO OCORRIA TANTA CHUVA EM 24 HORAS.

FONTE; EPAGRI /CIRAN E CLIMATERRA.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Nov 2006 às 06:37)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 21/11/06. 04h:21 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 7,8ºC.

U.R.; 93%

PRESSÃO; 1016 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) ESE E 2

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 21/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 93%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 00h:20 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 20/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 8,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 19/11/06; 23,8ºC EM JOINVILLE / EPAGRI.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 20/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 20/11/06: 9,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 20/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (20/ 11 /06); 23,2°C/ 14,4ºC . RELVA; 13,6ºC E 13,8 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 20/11/06;

14,0ºC / 8,5ºC/ 7,6ºC 38,0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (25 Nov 2006 às 07:19)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 25/11/06. 04h:38 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 15,1ºC.

U.R.; 97%

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) ENE E 6

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 25/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 81%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 19 Km/h ÀS 01h:43 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 24/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 12,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 24/11/06; 36,0ºC EM CRICIÚMA / AEROPORTO.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 22/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 24/11/06: 11,8ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: 33,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 20,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 24/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (24/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 24/11/06;

25,4ºC / 14,2ºC/ 9,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (26 Nov 2006 às 02:04)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 25/11/06. 22h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 17,0ºC.

U.R.; 95%

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) NE E 6

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). CHUVA FRACA E NEVOEIRO ISOLADO.

CLIMATERRA DIA 25/11/06; MÍNIMA; 14,2ºC, MÁXIMA: 19,7ºC E RELVA: 14,0ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 10,2 mm.

RAJADA 7 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 05h:23 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 25/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 13,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 24/11/06; 36,0ºC EM CRICIÚMA / AEROPORTO.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 22/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 25/11/06: 14,7ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 25/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (25/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 24/11/06;

19,2ºC / 13,5ºC/ 12,0ºC 12,5 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Nov 2006 às 06:38)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/11/06. 04h:20 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 14,3ºC.

U.R.; 98%

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h) SE E 11

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%).

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 98%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA 16 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 31 Km/h ÀS 00h:20 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 26/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 14,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 26/11/06; -ºC EM - /-.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 26/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 26/11/06: --ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/10/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/10/06)

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 26/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (26/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 26/11/06;

19,6ºC / 14,0ºC/ 15,8ºC 3,7 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Nov 2006 às 06:56)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 28/11/06. 04h:20 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 13,9ºC.

U.R.; 98%


PRESSÃO; 1010 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NE E 11

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU QUASE CENCOBERTO. (90%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 28/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 93%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA 19 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 23 Km/h ÀS 02h:52 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 27/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 12,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 27/11/06; 33,1ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/ WOLFGANG LENGERT/ 180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 27/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 27/11/06: 14,6ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/11/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/11/06)

MÁXIMA: 33,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 19,6ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 27/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (27/ 11 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 27/11/06;

18,0ºC / 12,4ºC/ 11,6ºC 3,3 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (29 Nov 2006 às 07:08)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 29/11/06. 04h:37 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 14,9ºC.

U.R.; 98%


PRESSÃO; 1009 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 5

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). NEVOEIRO ISOLADO .

CLIMATERRA DIA 29/11/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 96%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: - mm.

RAJADA; 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h ÀS 00h:24 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 28/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 12,4ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 28/11/06; 32,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/ WOLFGANG LENGERT/ 180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 28/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 28/11/06: 13,2ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/11/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/11/06)

MÁXIMA: 32,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,3ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 28/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (28/ 11 /06); 20,6°C/ 16,2ºC . RELVA; 15,8ºC E 18,2 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 28/11/06;

19,0ºC / 12,4ºC/ 11,0ºC 7,8 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (1 Dez 2006 às 06:41)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 01/12/06. 04h:30 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 7,9ºC.

U.R.; 90%


PRESSÃO; 1016 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); ESE E 5

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU CLARO. (0%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 01/12/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 87%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA; 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 15 Km/h ÀS 00h:05 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 30/11/06:

MÍNIMA: 11,5ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 30/11/06; 32,1ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/ WOLFGANG LENGERT/ 180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 30/11/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 30/11/06: 13,3ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/11/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/11/06)

MÁXIMA: 32,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 15,5ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 30/11/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (30/ 11 /06); 27,0°C/ 14,8ºC . RELVA; 11,6ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 30/11/06;

17,8ºC / 11,5ºC/ 10,6ºC 0,5 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Dez 2006 às 01:37)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 02/12/06. 22h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 16,2ºC.

U.R.; 75%


PRESSÃO; 1015 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 2

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (10%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 02/12/06; MÍNIMA; 10,3ºC, MÁXIMA: 23,9ºC E RELVA: 7,4ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 40%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA; 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h ÀS 04h:23 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 02/12/06:

MÍNIMA: 10,0ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 01/12/06; 34,5ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/ WOLFGANG LENGERT/ 180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 02/12/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 02/12/06: 10,1ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/11/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/11/06)

MÁXIMA: 34,5ºC E MÍNIMA DE 15,7ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 01/12/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (01/ 12 /06); 24,8°C/ 13,0ºC . RELVA; 12,8ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 02/12/06;

22,6ºC / 10,0ºC/ 6,8ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Dez 2006 às 06:32)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

MADRUGADA MAIS QUENTE ATÉ AGORA DOS ÚLTIMOS 19 ANOS!!

 SÃO.JOAQUIM, 18/12/06. 04h:27 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 19,7ºC.

U.R.; 89%


PRESSÃO; 1013 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); NE E 18

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU ENCOBERTO, CÍRRUS. (100%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 18/12/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA; 21 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 26 Km/h ÀS 03h:05 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 17/12/06:

MÍNIMA: 16,7ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 17/12/06; 41,3ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m. FOI O DIA MAIS QUENTE DE 2006 E A MAIS ALTA EM DEZEMBRO DESDE DE 1961 (43,0ºC EM 19/12/1961). A SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA POR VOLTA DAS 16:30 ERA DE APROXIMADAMENTE 50,8ºC

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 15/12/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 17/12/06: 16,2ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/11/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/11/06)

MÁXIMA: 41,3ºC E MÍNIMA DE 23,2ºC E 3,0 mm (NO MEIO DA TARDE DE HOJE, QUANDO A TEMPERATURA CAIU PARA 38,2ºC). EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 17/12/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (17/ 12 /06); -°C/ -ºC . RELVA; -ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 17/12/06;

28,4ºC (MAIS ALTA DESDE 1995) / 17,0ºC/ 14,0ºC 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Dez 2006 às 10:03)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 28/12/06. 04h:30 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 14,9ºC.

U.R.; 97%


PRESSÃO; 1016 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); ENE E 5

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -ºC

CÉU COM POUCAS NUVENS. (40%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 28/12/06; MÍNIMA; -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 70%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA; 8 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: - ºC. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 24 Km/h ÀS 01h:24 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- H.VERÃO.

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 27/12/06:

MÍNIMA: 9,1ºC EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 27/12/06; 31,8ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 27/12/06.; MÁXIMA (--/10/06): -°C, MÍN.: -ºC E RELVA: -ºC.

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 27/12/06: 6,5ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/11/06; MÍN;-ºC E MÁX. -°C (--/11/06)

MÁXIMA: 31,8ºC E MÍNIMA DE 18,1ºC E - mm EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT/180 m NO DIA 27/12/06.

PALMAS/IAPAR/1100 m (27/ 12 /06); 26,4°C/ 12,0ºC . RELVA; 7,4ºC E 0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 27/12/06;

23,5ºC / 12,0ºC / 6,0ºC 0,0mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (6 Jan 2007 às 12:25)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 06/01/07. 10 h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 17,7ºC.

U.R.; 90%

PRESSÃO; 1011 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SE E 5

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 06/01/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 22h:00: 15,7°C, MÁXIMA: -°C, RELVA: 14,9ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 90%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 3,9 mm.

RAJADA 10 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 23 Km/h ÀS 08h:55 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- (HORÁRIO REAL)

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 06/01/07:

MÍNIMA: 15,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 05/01/07; 35,2ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 06/01/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 06/01/07: 16,1ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 35,2ºC E MÍNIMA DE 23,8°C E 21,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 05/01/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (01/02/07}; -ºC/-ºC. RELVA; -°C E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 06/01/07;

-ºC/15,4°C/13,8ºC. 6,5 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.

EXTREMAS DE 2006:

S.JOAQUIM/INMET (1412 m): 29,2°C/JANEIRO E -05,0°C/JULHO E SETEMBRO.

S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (1345 m): 30,3°C/JANEIRO E -06,8°C/JULHO.

S.JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO (1510 m): -08,1°C/AGOSTO.

RELVA MAIS BAIXA DO ANO; -13,8°C EM SETEMBRO NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; EM JULHO.; -9,1°C.

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MAIS BAIXA: -20,1°C/AGOSTO.

RESUMO NA CLIMATERRA EM 2006.

TARDES MUITO QUENTES, MÁXIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 25,0°C; 49 DIAS (-11 DIAS)

TARDES FRIAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 15,0°C; 63 DIAS (+4 DIAS)

TARDES GELADAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 9 DIAS (-2 DIAS)

NOITES QUENTES, MÍNIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 15,0°C; 47 DIAS. (+12 DIAS)

NOITES FRIAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 171 DIAS (+1 DIA)

NOITES MUITO FRIAS, MÍNIMA ABAIXO DOS 5,0°C; 69 DIAS (8 DIAS)

NOITES GELADAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 0,0°C; 13 DIAS (-2 DIAS)

HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C. 1004 (+3 HORAS) HORAS NA CLIMATERRA E 1030 HORAS (+7 HORAS) NO INMET.

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 1163,5 mm (-456,1 mm) NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 1366,8 mm (-275,5 mm).

FONTE: CLIMATERRA/INMET.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/01/07. 13 h:00 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO)

SECO; 22,7ºC.

U.R.; 71%

PRESSÃO; 1013 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); W E 9

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU COM SOL E MUITAS NUVENS. (80%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 09/01/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 22h:00: 14,6ºC, MÁXIMA: -°C, RELVA: 13,9ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 63%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 14 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 27 Km/h ÀS 02h:35 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- (HORÁRIO REAL)

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 09/01/07:

MÍNIMA: 14,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/01/07; 32,5ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 08/01/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 08/01/07: 11,0ºC.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 32,5ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,1°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 08/01/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (01/02/07}; -ºC/-ºC. RELVA; -°C E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 09/01/07;

-ºC/14,0°C/11,2ºC. 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.

EXTREMAS DE 2006:

S.JOAQUIM/INMET (1412 m): 29,2°C/JANEIRO E -05,0°C/JULHO E SETEMBRO.

S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (1345 m): 30,3°C/JANEIRO E -06,8°C/JULHO.

S.JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO (1510 m): -08,1°C/AGOSTO.

RELVA MAIS BAIXA DO ANO; -13,8°C EM SETEMBRO NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; EM JULHO.; -9,1°C.

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MAIS BAIXA: -20,1°C/AGOSTO.

RESUMO NA CLIMATERRA EM 2006.

TARDES MUITO QUENTES, MÁXIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 25,0°C; 49 DIAS (-11 DIAS)

TARDES FRIAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 15,0°C; 63 DIAS (+4 DIAS)

TARDES GELADAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 9 DIAS (-2 DIAS)

NOITES QUENTES, MÍNIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 15,0°C; 47 DIAS. (+12 DIAS)

NOITES FRIAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 171 DIAS (+1 DIA)

NOITES MUITO FRIAS, MÍNIMA ABAIXO DOS 5,0°C; 69 DIAS (8 DIAS)

NOITES GELADAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 0,0°C; 13 DIAS (-2 DIAS)

HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C. 1004 (+3 HORAS) HORAS NA CLIMATERRA E 1030 HORAS (+7 HORAS) NO INMET.

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 1163,5 mm (-456,1 mm) NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 1366,8 mm (-275,5 mm).

FONTE: CLIMATERRA/INMET.

A CLIMATERRA ESTÁ PRESENTE NA PROGRAMAÇÃO DO SBT LOCAL, JORNAL DO MEIO-DIA E JORNAL DAS SETE DA NOITE, DE SEGUNDA A SEXTA-FEIRA.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Fev 2007 às 08:41)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 02/02/07. 06h:38(HORÁRIO DE VERÃO) 

SECO; 9,7ºC. 6,8ºC NO BANDEIRA. 

U.R.; 91% 

PRESSÃO; 1015 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C 

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (10%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 02/02/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 22h:00: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 84%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 11 Km/h ÀS 04h:45 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- (HORÁRIO REAL) 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 01/02/07: 

MÍNIMA: 14,8°C EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 31/01/07; 34,9ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/ EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 01/02/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 01/02/07: -ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -°C E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 01/02/07. 

PALMAS/IAPAR (01/02/07}; 28,6ºC/17,6ºC. RELVA; 13,6°C E 0,4 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 01/02/07; 

23,8ºC/14,8°C/12,2ºC. 33,6 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Fev 2007 às 08:38)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 03/02/07. 06h:35 (HORÁRIO DE VERÃO) 

SECO; 8,5ºC. 5,1ºC NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA ESTÁ 5,1ºC E A MÍNIMA ATÉ O MOMENTO FOI DE 4,3ºC!! 

U.R.; 86% 

PRESSÃO; 1012 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); - E 0 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C 

CÉU CLARO. (0%). . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 03/02/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 22h:00: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 66%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 10h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 0 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 11 Km/h ÀS 03h:10 (HORÁRIO REAL) COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h:- (HORÁRIO REAL) 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 22h:00 EM SC DIA 02/02/07: 

MÍNIMA: 6,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 01/02/07; 34,4ºC EM ITAPIRANGA/ EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 02/02/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: 6,0 °C E RELVA: -°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 02/02/07: 6,3ºC. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -°C E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 01/02/07. 

PALMAS/IAPAR (02/02/07}; 27,8ºC/16,8ºC. RELVA; 12,8°C E 0 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 02/02/07; 

22,5ºC/12,0°C/9,4ºC. 0,0 mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (14 Mar 2007 às 20:29)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

EXTREMAS DE 2007:

S.JOAQUIM/INMET (1412 m): 26,7°C/JANEIRO E 8,0°C/JANEIRO.

S.JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (1345 m): 28,3°C/JANEIRO E 7,9°C/JANEIRO.

S.JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO (1510 m): 3,9°C/FEVEREIRO.

BAIRRO BANDEIRA, APOIO, NÃO ABRIGADO (+-1320 m): 4,3ºC/FEVEREIRO.

RELVA MAIS BAIXA DO ANO; 4,7°C EM FEVEREIRO NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 4,4ºC EM JANEIRO.

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MAIS BAIXA: --.

RESUMO NA CLIMATERRA EM 2007 ATÉ FEVEREIRO.

TARDES MUITO QUENTES, MÁXIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 25,0°C; 15 DIAS

TARDES FRIAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 15,0°C; 0 DIA

TARDES GELADAS, MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 0 DIA

NOITES QUENTES, MÍNIMAS IGUAIS OU ACIMA DOS 15,0°C; 18 DIAS.

NOITES FRIAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10,0°C; 6 DIAS

NOITES MUITO FRIAS, MÍNIMA ABAIXO DOS 5,0°C; 0 DIA

NOITES GELADAS, MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 0,0°C; 0 DIA

HORAS DE FRIO ABAIXO DE 7,3°C EM FEVEREIRO;. 0 HORAS (ANO: 0 HORAS) NA CLIMATERRA E 0 HORAS (ANO: 0 HORAS ) NO INMET.

PRECIPITAÇÃO FEVEREIRO: 149,5 mm (ANO: 234,4 mm) NA CLIMATERRA E NO INMET; 192,8 mm ( ANO: 306,7 mm).

FONTE: CLIMATERRA/INMET.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Mar 2007 às 11:57)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATARINA*

ESTÁ MUITO QUENTE ESTE MARÇO.


Campos do Jordão -São Paulo (Inmet - Automatica ) - ( 1 580 m ) 

01/03 : 11,5 / 25,2 
02/03 : 11,2 / 25,0 
03/03 : 11,4 / 23,3 
04/03 : 10,4 / 24,5 
05/03 : 10,2 / 25,4 
06/03 : 11,8 / 25,0 
07/03 : 12,1 / 24,9 
08/03 : 11,7 / 25,5 
09/03 : 11,7 / 25,5 
10/03 : 13,2 / 24,7 
11/03 : 12,6 / 25,2 
12/03 : 12,7 / 24,5 
13/03 : 12,6 / 24,2 
14/03 : 12,0 / 24,7 
15/03 : 14,3 / 24,7 
16/03 : 13,2 / 23,5 
17/03 : 14,5 / 21,0 
18/03 : 14,9 / 20,1 
19/03 : 14,9 / 18,4 
20/03 : 15,0 / 18,2 
21/03 : 09,1 / 22,1 
22/03 : 13,9 / 21,8 
23/03 : 12,9 / 24,7 
24/03 : 11,8 / 25,3 
25/03 : 10,2 / 24,2 
26/03 : 09,7 / 25,4 

S.JOAQUIM - Santa Catarina ( INMET ) - ( 1 415 m ) 

01/03 : 16,5 / 25,4 
02/03 : 15,8 / 22,0 
03/03 : 15,4 / 21,6 
04/03 : 15,6 / 23,5 
05/03 : 17,0 / 25,4 
06/03 : 17,0 / 26,4 
07/03 : 15,8 / 25,2 
08/03 : 16,0 / 24,8 
09/03 : 17,8 / 23,0 
10/03 : 15,6 / 22,6 
11/03 : 14,3 / 23,0 
12/03 : 14,0 / 23,7 
13/03 : 15,0 / 25,0 
14/03 : 13,6 / 23,4 
15/03 : 14,6 / 21,0 
16/03 : 14,0 / 22,2 
17/03 : 11,2 / 18,2 
18/03 : 14,0 / 19,7 
19/03 : 09,6 / 18,8 
20/03 : 12,0 / 18,8 
21/03 : 13,0 / 20,6 
22/03 : 12,0 / 22,6 
23/03 : 15,0 / 23,5 
24/03 : 15,5 / 24,0 
25/03 : 15,0 / 23,6 
26/03 : 14,8 / 25,2 
27/03 : 

São Joaquim - Santa Catarina ( Climaterra, 1345 m ) : 

01/03 : 16,2 / 25,9 
02/03 : 16,1 / 22,5 
03/03 : 15,4 / 21,6 
04/03 : 15,4 / 24,1 
05/03 : 17,0 / 24,9 
06/03 : 15,8 / 27,1 
07/03 : 14,6 / 26,2 
08/03 : 15,9 / 25,6 
09/03 : 17,3 / 23,0 
10/03 : 15,0 / 22,6 
11/03 : 14,1 / 23,8 
12/03 : 14,5 / 22,9 
13/03 : 15,8 / 25,2 
14/03 : 12,6 / 24,0 
15/03 : 15,6 / 21,5 
16/03 : 14,7 / 23,0 
17/03 : 12,2 / 19,2 
18/03 : 14,5 / 20,4 
19/03 : 09,3 / 20,3 
20/03 : 12,5 / 19,3 
21/03 : 13,1 / 21,6 
22/03 : 11,0 / 23,9 
23/03 : 14,7 / 24,7 
24/03 : 13,4 / 24,5 
25/03 : 15,2 / 23,3 
26/03 : 15,0 / 25,8 
27/03 : 

São Joaquim - Santa Catarina ( BANDEIRA, APOIO, +-1320 m ) : 

01/03 : 15,5 
02/03 : 15,9 
03/03 : 15,3 
04/03 : 15,6 
05/03 : 16,1 
06/03 : 14,8 
07/03 : 14,3 
08/03 : 15,4 
09/03 : 17,3 
10/03 : 14,0 
11/03 : 13,4 
12/03 : 14,4 
13/03 : 15,8 
14/03 : 12,3 
15/03 : 15,6 
16/03 : 16,5 
17/03 : 12,0 
18/03 : 14,3 
19/03 : 06,6 
20/03 : 13,1 
21/03 : 13,0 
22/03 : 10,1 
23/03 : 14,0 
24/03 : 10,9 
25/03 : 14,3 
26/03 : 13,9 
27/03 : 14,0 

São José dos Ausentes - Rio Grande do Sul ( Inmet ) - ( 1 244 m ) 

01/03 : 16,6 / 26,2 
02/03 : 16,7 / 24,1 
03/03 : 15,7 / 21,8 
04/03 : 16,4 / 25,4 
05/03 : 17,4 / 25,3 
06/03 : 16,4 / 27,3 
07/03 : 15,7 / 27,3 
08/03 : 16,1 / 26,1 
09/03 : 16,8 / 23,5 
10/03 : 14,9 / 23,2 
11/03 : 15,1 / 23,6 
12/03 : 13,8 / 24,4 
13/03 : 15,2 / 22,6 
14/03 : 13,4 / 23,5 
15/03 : 16,0 / 23,0 
16/03 : 14,2 / 22,0 
17/03 : 13,3 / 16,3 
18/03 : 13,8 / 21,7 
19/03 : 10,9 / 20,7 
20/03 : 13,4 / 18,6 
21/03 : 13,6 / 20,4 
22/03 : 13,0 / 23,4 
23/03 : 15,0 / 25,5 
24/03 : 15,8 / 24,9 
25/03 : 14,7 / 23,2 
26/03 : 15,2 / 26,6 

Canguçu - ( Inmet ) - ( 464 m ) 

01/03 : 21,7 / 30,9 
02/03 : 17,0 / 26,8 
03/03 : 15,8 / 17,6 
04/03 : 17,6 / 28,8 
05/03 : 21,2 / 28,4 
06/03 : 20,2 / 25,6 
07/03 : 20,9 / 27,9 
08/03 : 21,1 / 30,6 
09/03 : 17,9 / 25,6 
10/03 : 16,5 / 22,4 
11/03 : 13,8 / 23,4 
12/03 : 15,9 / 25,7 
13/03 : 17,8 / 27,7 
14/03 : 19,8 / 28,3 
15/03 : 20,5 / 26,4 
16/03 : 17,8 / 24,6 
17/03 : 15,7 / 21,8 
18/03 : 15,0 / 21,1 
19/03 : 16,4 / 21,6 
20/03 : 16,5 / 24,4 
21/03 : 17,0 / 24,1 
22/03 : 18,5 / 26,8 
23/03 : 18,6 / 29,6 
24/03 : 17,1 / 23,9 
25/03 : 17,0 / 22,6 
26/03 : 17,8 / 23,2 

Inacio Martins - Parana : 

01/03 : 16,9 / 25,9 
02/03 : 17,2 / 24,3 
03/03 : 16,1 / 24,9 
04/03 : 17,1 / 26,2 
05/03 : 17,5 / 27,4 
06/03 : 17,0 / 27,6 
07/03 : 16,5 / 26,8 
08/03 : 15,6 / 26,8 
09/03 : 17,3 / 25,3 
10/03 : 17,5 / 26,5 
11/03 : 16,3 / 24,4 
12/03 : 17,4 / 23,3 
13/03 : 16,5 / 21,5 
14/03 : 15,4 / 24,0 
15/03 : 16,7 / 22,6 
16/03 : 17,5 / 25,8 
17/03 : 15,4 / 19,1 
18/03 : 16,2 / 22,3 
19/03 : 12,7 / 21,3 
20/03 : 11,8 / 22,6 
21/03 : 12,0 / 23,2 
22/03 : 13,1 / 24,8 
23/03 : 15,3 / 25,7 
24/03 : 16,8 / 27,7 
25/03 : 16,9 / 24,8 
26/03 : 16,4 / 27,1 

Monte Verde - Minas Gerais ( Inmet ) - ( 1 550 m ) 

01/03 : 14,0 / 24,0 
02/03 : 11,2 / 26,1 
03/03 : 11,9 / 25,7 
04/03 : 09,4 / 24,8 
05/03 : 10,9 / 25,2 
06/03 : 12,3 / 24,9 
07/03 : 13,0 / 24,9 
08/03 : 13,9 / 26,1 
09/03 : 12,8 / 25,3 
10/03 : 15,0 / 25,9 
11/03 : 13,0 / 25,8 
12/03 : 14,8 / 26,2 
13/03 : 14,9 / 26,2 
14/03 : 14,1 / 23,0 
15/03 : 14,9 / 24,2 
16/03 : 13,8 / 23,6 
17/03 : 14,8 / 22,1 
18/03 : 15,6 / 19,8 
19/03 : 15,3 / 17,3 
20/03 : 15,5 / 18,6 
21/03 : 08,2 / 22,8 
22/03 : 13,5 / 21,4 
23/03 : 13,8 / 24,4 
24/03 : 12,7 / 25,1 
25/03 : 13,5 / 25,4 
26/03 : 09,6 / 25,7 

Teresópolis - Rio de Janeiro ( Inmet ) - ( 980 m ) 

01/03 : 18,2 / 27,4 
02/03 : 17,7 / 29,0 
03/03 : 17,1 / 28,6 
04/03 : 17,4 / 25,2 
05/03 : 17,0 / 27,7 
06/03 : 15,6 / 28,7 
07/03 : 16,8 / 28,8 
08/03 : 17,3 / 28,6 
09/03 : 16,6 / 29,6 
10/03 : 15,4 / 28,9 
11/03 : 16,8 / 28,5 
12/03 : 16,8 / 29,9 
13/03 : 17,9 / 28,8 
14/03 : 17,7 / 27,4 
15/03 : 18,3 / 28,1 
16/03 : 18,0 / 29,7 
17/03 : 17,4 / 23,2 
18/03 : 18,1 / 26,8 
19/03 : 19,5 / 27,4 
20/03 : 18,9 / 28,5 
21/03 : 16,1 / 28,3 
22/03 : 16,3 / 26,7 
23/03 : 18,2 / 27,6 
24/03 : 15,8 / 27,2 
25/03 : 17,2 / 25,0 
26/03 : 16,6 / 25,3 

Ponta Porã - Mato Grosso do Sul ( Inmet ) - ( 650 m ) 

01/03 : 20,7 / 31,4 
02/03 : 20,5 / 30,0 
03/03 : 20,5 / 29,7 
04/03 : 19,9 / 31,7 
05/03 : 20,2 / 32,6 
06/03 : 20,7 / 32,6 
07/03 : 20,5 / 33,1 
08/03 : 20,1 / 32,7 
09/03 : 23,1 / 32,5 
10/03 : 19,6 / 30,1 
11/03 : 18,7 / 29,1 
12/03 : 20,4 / 30,4 
13/03 : 19,6 / 30,5 
14/03 : 20,0 / 32,2 
15/03 : 20,7 / 31,1 
16/03 : 19,7 / 29,1 
17/03 : 20,8 / 27,5 
18/03 : 17,3 / 24,6 
19/03 : 15,7 / 23,8 
20/03 : 16,9 / 27,0 
21/03 : 16,4 / 28,8 
22/03 : 17,0 / 30,3 
23/03 : 19,2 / 31,8 
24/03: 20,1 / 30,5 
25/03 : 20,3 / 33,0 
26/03 : 20,5 / 33,3 

Chapadão do Sul - Mato Grosso do Sul ( Inmet ) - ( 818 m ) 

01/03 : 19,5 / 30,4 
02/03 : 19,9 / 28,2 
03/03 : 18,1 / 30,3 
04/03 : 19,3 / 30,4 
05/03 : 18,8 / 30,8 
06/03 : 19,9 / 31,1 
07/03 : 19,7 / 32,4 
08/03 : 19,8 / 31,3 
09/03 : 19,3 / 30,2 
10/03 : 20,1 / 30,3 
11/03 : 18,5 / 29,8 
12/03 : 19,5 / 30,4 
13/03 : 19,3 / 29,2 
14/03 : 20,0 / 30,3 
15/03 : 20,1 / 29,3 
16/03 : 20,1 / 27,9 
17/03 : 19,5 / 27,5 
18/03 : 19,6 / 26,6 
19/03 : 16,3 / 24,4 
20/03 : 16,3 / 27,7 
21/03 : 18,3 / 27,4 
22/03 : 18,8 / 29,1 
23/03 : 19,4 / 29,5 
24/03 : 18,8 / 30,5 
25/03 : 21,0 / 31,5 
26/03 : 21,4 / 31,5


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Abr 2007 às 10:46)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Bom Dia

Ainda Continua Quente Em Abril, Está Em +- 2,5ºc Acima Da Média.

Hoje, As 06:46 Local, Está 11,2ºc E Bom O Tempo.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Abr 2007 às 10:58)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

O EFEITO DO RELEVO.

CLIMATERRA, ATÉ AGORA, MÍNIMA DE 10,8 E BANDEIRA COM 6,9, UM DO OUTRO ESTÁ A 300/400 m EM LINHA RETA. BANDEIRA UM BAIXADÃO E CLIMATERRA MEIA ENCOSTA.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Abr 2007 às 14:36)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

MÍNIMAS HOJE;

INMET (1412 m E TOPO); 14,2ºC

CLIMATERRA (1345 m ENCOSTA); 10,7ºC

BANDEIRA (+-1330 m, BAIXADA); 6,9ºC

TUDO NUM RAIO DE +-1,5 KM


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Abr 2007 às 14:59)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 22/04/07. 09h:00

SECO; 15,8°C.

U.R.; 83%

PRESSÃO; 1016 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU CLARO. (0%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 22/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: 10,0ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 6,6ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 79%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 5 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 11 Km/h DE E ÀS 08h:45 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h: --

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 22/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 10,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 21/04/07; 32,6ºC EM URUSSANGA/ EPAGRI.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 22/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 22/04/07: 6,1°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -°C E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 22/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (22/04/07}; -ºC/-°C. RELVA; -°C E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 22/04/07;

-ºC/13,9°C/7,4ºC. 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Abr 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

MÍNIMAS HOJE;

INMET (1412 m E TOPO); 13,9ºC

CLIMATERRA (1345 m ENCOSTA); 10,0ºC

BANDEIRA (+-1330 m, BAIXADA); 6,1ºC

TUDO NUM RAIO DE +-1,5 KM


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Abr 2007 às 16:02)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 22/04/07. 12h:00

SECO; 23,0°C.

U.R.; 47%

PRESSÃO; 1016 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 5

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (10%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 22/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: 10,0ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 6,6ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 40%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 13 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 20 Km/h DE NE ÀS 11h:34 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h: --

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 22/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 10,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 21/04/07; 32,6ºC EM URUSSANGA/ EPAGRI.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 22/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 22/04/07: 6,1°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -°C E - mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 22/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (22/04/07}; -ºC/-°C. RELVA; -°C E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 22/04/07;

-ºC/13,9°C/7,4ºC. 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## andre shimutz (24 Abr 2007 às 20:10)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

vim aqui para te infernizar...  

caramba, a pré frontal deu as caras aí, hem. 16ºC de mínima?  dormiu sem camisa? coitada da neide..   

aqui em ctba, umas carregadas núvens rondam e vai cair o mundo...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Abr 2007 às 08:32)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/04/07. 04h:27

SECO; 4,3°C.

U.R.; 96%

PRESSÃO; 1014 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SW E 16

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -2,4°C

CÉU COM MUITAS NUVENS. (80%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 96%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,4 mm.

RAJADA 21 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -4,6°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h DE SW ÀS 00h:18 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -6,0ºC AS 04h: 18

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 26/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 10,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 26/04/07; 26,8ºC EM FLORIANÓPOLIS/ INMET.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 26/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 26/04/07: 9,8°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 23,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,1°C E 91,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 26/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (26/04/07}; 18,2ºC/16,6°C. RELVA; 16,0°C E 131,6 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 26/04/07;

17,0ºC/10,0°C/8,4ºC. 7,9 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Abr 2007 às 12:23)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/04/07. 08h:00

SECO; 2,6°C.

U.R.; 97%

PRESSÃO; 1016 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SW E 12

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -2,4°C

CÉU COM SOL E NUVENS. (50%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 96%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,4 mm.

RAJADA 22 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -7,6°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h DE SW ÀS 00h:18 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -8,3ºC AS 07h: 54

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 26/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 10,0°C EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 26/04/07; 26,8ºC EM FLORIANÓPOLIS/ INMET.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 27/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: - °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 27/04/07: 1,5°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 23,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,1°C E 91,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 26/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (26/04/07}; 18,2ºC/16,6°C. RELVA; 16,0°C E 131,6 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 26/04/07;

17,0ºC/10,0°C/8,4ºC. 7,9 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Abr 2007 às 12:44)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Cruzeiro;  Mínima De 1,2ºc


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Abr 2007 às 13:21)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/04/07. 09h:00

SECO; 4,1°C.

U.R.; 95%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SW E 13

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -0,7°C

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (10%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: 2,5ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 1,9ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 96%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,5 mm.

RAJADA 21 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -4,6°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h DE SW ÀS 00h:18 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -8,3ºC AS 07h: 54

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 27/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 1,2°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 26/04/07; 26,8ºC EM FLORIANÓPOLIS/ INMET.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 27/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: 1,2 °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 27/04/07: 1,5°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 23,1ºC E MÍNIMA DE 21,1°C E 91,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 26/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (26/04/07}; 18,2ºC/16,6°C. RELVA; 16,0°C E 131,6 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 27/04/07;

-ºC/2,0°C/0,0ºC. 5,9 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Este ano parece que o mês de Abril vai mais quente que no ano passado, mas 1,2ºC é já um valor interessante.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Abr 2007 às 22:50)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/04/07. 15h:00

SECO; 14,1°C.

U.R.; 55%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SSW E 10

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU QUASE CLARO. (10%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: 2,5ºC, MÁXIMA: 14,1ºC, RELVA: 1,9ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 44%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,5 mm.

RAJADA 19 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h DE SW ÀS 00h:18 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -8,3ºC AS 07h: 54

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 27/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 1,2°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 27/04/07; 24,2ºC EM TUBARÃO /UNISUL.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 27/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: 1,2 °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 27/04/07: 1,5°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 8,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 27/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (27/04/07}; 16,4ºC/06,0°C. RELVA; 3,8°C E 7,0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 27/04/07;

12,5ºC/2,0°C/0,0ºC. 5,9 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Abr 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Dan disse:


> Este ano parece que o mês de Abril vai mais quente que no ano passado, mas 1,2ºC é já um valor interessante.



ATÉ ONTEM ERA O SEGUNDA ABRIL MAIS QUENTE EM 52 ANOS, COM ESTA ONDA DE FRIO DEVERÁ FICAR EM +1/1,5 ACIMA DA MÉDIA.

HOJE DEU 

CLIMATERRA; 2,5/141

INMET; 2,0/12,5


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Abr 2007 às 01:19)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 27/04/07. 21h:00

SECO; 6,0°C. 4,8ºC/INMET E 3,9ºC/BANDEIRA.

U.R.; 81%

PRESSÃO; 1020 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); ESE E 5

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU CLARO. (0%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 27/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: 2,5ºC, MÁXIMA: 14,1ºC, RELVA: 1,9ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 44%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 1,5 mm.

RAJADA 11 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: 2,8°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 43 Km/h DE SW ÀS 00h:18 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -8,3ºC AS 07h: 54

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 27/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 1,2°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO /CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 27/04/07; 24,2ºC EM TUBARÃO /UNISUL.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 27/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: 1,2 °C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 27/04/07: 1,5°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC E MÍNIMA DE 8,8°C E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 27/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (27/04/07}; 16,4ºC/06,0°C. RELVA; 3,8°C E 7,0 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 27/04/07;

12,5ºC/2,0°C/0,0ºC. 5,9 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (30 Abr 2007 às 02:26)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 29/04/07. 21h:00

SECO; 8,5°C. 11,2ºC /INMET E 5,9ºC /BANDEIRA.

U.R.; 81%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 2

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU CLARO. (0%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 29/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: 4,7ºC, MÁXIMA: 16,6ºC, RELVA: 1,9ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 45%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 3 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 35 Km/h DE NE ÀS 09h:54 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -6,3ºC AS 04h: 52

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 29/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 4,7°C EM S.JOAQUIM /CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 29/04/07; 26,1ºC EM TUBARÃO /UNISUL.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 29/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: -°C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 29/04/07: 2,7°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 29/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (29/04/07}; -ºC/-°C. RELVA; -°C E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 29/04/07;

16,0ºC/6,8°C/ 2,2ºC. 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (30 Abr 2007 às 12:47)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 30/04/07. 08h:34

SECO; 8,8°C.

U.R.; 100%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); E E 3

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -°C

CÉU CLARO. (0%). HOUVE FORMAÇÃO DE GEADA FRACA. .

CLIMATERRA DIA 30/04/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: 3,4ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: 0,3ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 80%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm.

RAJADA 6 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 12 Km/h DE NE ÀS 03h:50 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -ºC AS -h: -

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 30/04/07:

MÍNIMA: 0,4°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 29/04/07; 26,1ºC EM TUBARÃO /UNISUL.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 30/04/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: 0,4°C E RELVA: -4,5°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 30/04/07: 1,4°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: -ºC E MÍNIMA DE -ºC E 0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 29/04/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (29/04/07}; -ºC/-°C. RELVA; -°C E - mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 29/04/07;

16,0ºC/6,8°C/ 2,2ºC. 0 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (30 Abr 2007 às 12:49)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Mínimas; 

Cruzeiro; 0,4ºc Mais Baixa Do Ano/brasil 

Bandeira; 1,4ºc 

Climaterra; 3,4ºc

INMET; 7,6ºC

TUDO EM S.JOAQUIM


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Mai 2007 às 08:42)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/05/07. 04h:30

SECO; -0,1°C.

U.R.; 94%

PRESSÃO; 1017 mb.

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); WSW E 20

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -9,2°C

CÉU ENCOBERTO. (100%). .

CLIMATERRA DIA 09/05/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: -ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 75%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 34,0 mm.

RAJADA 30 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -13,0°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 44 Km/h DE W ÀS 02h:39 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -16,3ºC AS 02h:39

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 08/05/07:

MÍNIMA: 1,9°C EM S.JOAQUIM / INMET.

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/05/07; 21,0ºC (MADRUGADA) EM SÃO FRANCISCO DO SUL/ EPAGRI.

PONTOS DE APOIO;

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 08/05/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: -°C E RELVA: -°C

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 08/05/07: 2,3°C.

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C

MÁXIMA: 16,3C E MÍNIMA DE 11,9ºC E 64,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 08/05/07.

PALMAS/IAPAR (08/05/07}; 15,6ºC/11,0°C. RELVA; 11,0°C E 73,2 mm.

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 08/05/07;

9,6ºC (ONTEM A NOITE)/1,9°C/ -1,0ºC. 41,4 mm

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2007 às 12:10)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/05/07. 04h:30
> 
> SECO; -0,1°C.
> 
> ...



É o primeiro valor inferior a zero esta temporada?


----------



## Vicente Limberg (9 Mai 2007 às 13:28)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Dan disse:


> É o primeiro valor inferior a zero esta temporada?



Sim


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Mai 2007 às 14:17)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

HOJE FOI A TERCEIRA MADRUGADA MAIS FRIA EM 20 ANOS NA PRIMEIRA QUINZENA DE MAIO. 

CRUZEIRO; -3,2ºC SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA +-  -20,0ºC 

CLIMATERRA; -1,6ºC COM -16,5ºC 

INMET; -1,2ºC 

BANDEIRA; -1,1ºC 


SÃO.JOAQUIM, 09/05/07. 09h:00 

SECO; 0,3°C. -1,0ºC/INMET. 

U.R.; 92% 

PRESSÃO; 1019 mb. 

DIREÇÃO E VELOCIDADE DO VENTO (Km/h); SW E 20 

SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA; -9,2°C 

CÉU QUASE ENCOBERTO. (90%). HOUVE GEADA ISOLADA E CONGELAMENTO. . 

CLIMATERRA DIA 09/05/07; MÍNIMA ATÉ AS 21h:00: -1,6ºC, MÁXIMA: -ºC, RELVA: -2,9ºC, A UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR MAIS BAIXA: 88%. PRECIPITAÇÃO ATÉ ÀS 09h:00: 0 mm. 

RAJADA 29 Km/h, COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA DE ATÉ: -12,7°C. RAJADA MÁXIMA: 44 Km/h DE W ÀS 02h:39 COM SENSAÇÃO TÉRMICA MÍNIMA DE: -16,5ºC AS 07h:30 

EXTREMAS ATÉ AS 21h:00 EM SC DIA 09/05/07: 

MÍNIMA: -3,2°C EM S.JOAQUIM / CRUZEIRO / CLIMATERRA. 

MÁXIMA EM SC DIA 08/05/07; 21,0ºC (MADRUGADA) EM SÃO FRANCISCO DO SUL/ EPAGRI. 

PONTOS DE APOIO; 

CRUZEIRO (1510 m)/S.JOAQUIM NO DIA 09/05/07.; MÁXIMA : -°C, MÍN.: -3,2°C E RELVA: -5,5°C 

NO BAIRRO BANDEIRA (1340 m) DIA 09/05/07: -1,1°C. 

NO VALE DA NEVE (1450 m)/JEORGE MICHAEL BUTTERFIELD DIA --/01/07; MÍN; -°C E MÁX. -°C 

MÁXIMA: 16,3C E MÍNIMA DE 11,9ºC E 64,0 mm . EM ITAPIRANGA/WOLFGANG LENGERT /180 m NO DIA 08/05/07. 

PALMAS/IAPAR (08/05/07}; 15,6ºC/11,0°C. RELVA; 11,0°C E 73,2 mm. 

MÁXIMA,MÍNIMA E RELVA EM S.JOAQUIM/INMET NO DIA 09/05/07; 

-ºC /-1,2°C/ -3,4ºC. INAP mm 

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (11 Jun 2007 às 17:07)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

EM RESPOSTA AO MINHO


DIAS COM GEADA E NEVE EM SÃO.JOAQUIM E REGIÃO NA CLIMATERRA E CRUZEIRO.

ABRIL;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

10; 8,2°C/5,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 4,0°C/-1,3°C

28; 1,6°C/-1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,6°C/-4,0°C

29; 4,7°C/ 1,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 1,8°C/-2,1°C

30; 3,4°C/ 0,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,4°C/-4,5°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 04 DIAS E 04 DIAS/ANO

MAIO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

01; 6,8°C/-0,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 4,0°C/-1,8°C

09; -1,6°C/-2,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,2°C/-5,5°C SINCELO EM URUPEMA.

12; 5,2°C/ 1,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 3,3°C/-5,5°C

13; 3,8°C/ 0,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-6,2°C

23; 2,7°C/1,5°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-3,2ºC NEVE.

24; -0,8°C/-2,9°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,2°C/-6,5°C

25; -2,6°C/ -4,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -4,6°C/-12,8°C

26; 3,1°C/ -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,2°C/-9,5°C

27; 3,1°C/-1,0°C. NO CRUZEIRO; 0,5°C/-4,2°C

28; 1,8°C/-2,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,0°C/-5,0°C

29; -4,3°C/ -6,1°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -6,3°C/-13,8°C NEVE E GEADA.

30; -1,7°C/ -1,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -5,0°C/-7,5°C GEADA E NEVE (MADRUGADA, CRUZEIRO)

31; 0,6°C/ -2,8°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,9°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 12 DIAS E 16 DIAS/ANO

JUNHO;

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA;

02; 1,4°C/-1,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,2°C/-°C

03; 0,6°C/-1,4°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -4,0°C/-°C

04; 0,9°C/ -3,7°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,4°C/-°C

05; -1,8°C/ -3,3°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -3,9°C/-°C

06; 2,0°C/ -2,6°C. NO CRUZEIRO; -1,0°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS; 05 DIAS E 21 DIAS/ANO

TOTAL ATÉ O DIA 06/06/07; 20 DIAS COM GEADAS E 3 DIAS COM NEVE, SENDO 6 DIAS COM MÍNIMAS NEGATIVAS NA CLIMATERRA E 14 DIAS NO CRUZEIRO.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (11 Jun 2007 às 17:09)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

FRIO MAIS INTENSO JÁ REGISTRADO EM S.JOAQUIM ENTRE 7 DE MAIO A 5 DE JUNHO DESDE 1955


O INTENSO PERÍODO DE FRIO QUE ASSOLA A REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM, ENTRE 7 DE MAIO ATÉ 5 DE JUNHO, REPRESENTA A SEQUÊNCIA DE 30 DIAS COM FRIO CONSTANTE EM S.JOAQUIM MAIS INTENSO DESDE 1955!!

APENAS EM 1988 E 1999 TIVEMOS ALGO PARECIDO NESTE MESMO PERÍODO, OU SEJA É O COMEÇO DE INVERNO CLIMÁTICO (MAIO A SETEMBRO NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM) MAIS FRIO JÁ REGISTRADO NA PARTE MAIS ALTA DO PLANALTO SUL DE SC, POSSIVELMENTE VALE TAMBÉM PARA A REGIÃO DE SÃO JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES NO RS.

DADOS DO PERÍODO DE 07 DE MAIO A 05 DE JUNHO

1988

MÉDIA MÁXIMA; 12,4ºC

MÉDIA MÍNIMA; 4,4ºC

MÉDIA DO PERÍODO; 7,5

FENÔMENOS;

GEADA; 7 DIAS

NEVE; 4 DIAS, SENDO O DOS DIAS 4/5 DE JUNHO COM MAIS DE 30/40 CM.

1999

MÉDIA MÁXIMA; 12,6ºC

MÉDIA MÍNIMA; 4,4ºC

MÉDIA DO PERÍODO; 7,7

FENÔMENOS;

GEADA; 22 DIAS

NEVE; 3 DIAS, SENDO O DOS DIAS 19/20 DE MAIO COM MAIS DE 5/10 CM.

2007

MÉDIA MÁXIMA; 11,1ºC

MÉDIA MÍNIMA; 4,0ºC

MÉDIA DO PERÍODO; 7,1

FENÔMENOS;

GEADA; 15 DIAS

NEVE; 3 DIAS, SENDO O DIA 23 DE MAIO COM 0,5 CM. DIA 9 DE MAIO TEVE SINCELO NO MORRO DAS ANTENAS EM URUPEMA.

FONTE; CLIMATERRA E INMET.

Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (12 Set 2007 às 22:37)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

DIAS COM GEADA, CHUVA CONGELADA E NEVE EM SÃO.JOAQUIM E REGIÃO NA CLIMATERRA E CRUZEIRO.

ABRIL 2007; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

*10: CLIMATERRA; 8,2°C/5,0°C. CRUZEIRO; 4,0°C/-1,3°C

28: CLIMATERRA; 1,6°C/-1,0°C. CRUZEIRO; 1,6°C/-4,0°C

*29: CLIMATERRA; 4,7°C/1,9°C. CRUZEIRO; 1,8°C/-2,1°C

30: CLIMATERRA; 3,4°C/0,3°C. CRUZEIRO; 0,4ºC/-4,5°C

* FORA DA ESTAÇÃO.

TOTAL/MÊS/GEADA; 4 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/MÊS: 0 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/MÊS: CLIMATERRA; 0 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 0 DIA(S)

TOTAL/ANO/GEADA; 4 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/ANO: 0 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/ANO: CLIMATERRA; 0 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 0 DIA(S)


MAIO 2007; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01: CLIMATERRA; 6,8°C/-0,1°C. CRUZEIRO; 4,0°C/-1,8°C

09: CLIMATERRA; -1,6°C/-2,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -3,2°C/-5,5°C

*12: CLIMATERRA; 5,2°C/1,9°C. CRUZEIRO; 3,3°C/-5,5°C

*13: CLIMATERRA; 3,8°C/0,9°C. CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-6,2°C

23: CLIMATERRA; 2,7°C/1,5°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-3,2°C SÓ NEVE, 0,5 CM/CLIMATERRA.

24: CLIMATERRA; -0,8°C/-2,9°C. CRUZEIRO; -3,2°C/-6,5°C

25: CLIMATERRA; -2,6°C/-4,7°C. CRUZEIRO; -4,6°C/-12,8°C

26: CLIMATERRA; 3,1°C/-1,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -3,2°C/--9,5ºC

27: CLIMATERRA; 3,1°C/-1,0°C. CRUZEIRO; 0,5°C/-4,2°C

28: CLIMATERRA; 1,8°C/-2,1°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,0°C/-5,0°C

29: CLIMATERRA; -4,3°C/-6,1°C. CRUZEIRO; -6,5°C/-13,8°C NEVE, TRAÇO.

30: CLIMATERRA; -1,7°C/-1,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -5,0°C/-7,5°C NEVE NO CRUZEIRO

31: CLIMATERRA; 0,6°C/-2,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,9°C/-°C

TOTAL/MÊS/GEADA; 12 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/MÊS: 3 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/MÊS: CLIMATERRA; 5 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 9 DIA(S)

TOTAL/ANO/GEADA; 16 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/ANO: 3 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/ANO: CLIMATERRA; 5 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 9 DIA(S)


JUNHO 2007; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

02: CLIMATERRA; 1,4°C/-1,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,2°C/-°C

03: CLIMATERRA; 0,6°C/-1,4°C. CRUZEIRO; -4,0°C/-°C

04: CLIMATERRA; 0,9°C/-3,7°C. CRUZEIRO; -3,4°C/-°C

05: CLIMATERRA; -1,8°C/-3,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -3,9°C/-°C

06: CLIMATERRA; 2,0°C/-2,6°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,9°C/-°C 

16: CLIMATERRA; 2,0°C/-1,4°C. CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-°C

17: CLIMATERRA; 4,1°C/-1,4°C. CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

24: CLIMATERRA; 4,2°C/1,8°C. CRUZEIRO; 1,0°C/-ºC

25: CLIMATERRA; -3,3°C/-4,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -3,0°C/-°C

29: CLIMATERRA; 3,3°C/-0,2°C. CRUZEIRO; -0,7°C/-°C

30: CLIMATERRA; 0,0°C/-2,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-6,0°C

TOTAL/MÊS/GEADA; 11 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/MÊS: 0 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/MÊS: CLIMATERRA; 2 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 8 DIA(S)

TOTAL/ANO/GEADA; 27 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/ANO: 3 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/ANO: CLIMATERRA; 7 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 17 DIA(S)


JULHO 2007; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01: CLIMATERRA; -0,8°C/-3,0°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,1°C/-8,0°C

02: CLIMATERRA; 2,4°C/-2,7°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,2°C/-8,5°C

03: CLIMATERRA; 4,8°C/-0,8°C. CRUZEIRO; 2,4°C/-7,0°C

11: CLIMATERRA; -1,3°C/-4,5°C. CRUZEIRO; -3,6°C/-15,9°C NEVE/INAP

12: CLIMATERRA; -0,1°C/-5,2°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,5°C/-9,2°C 

15: CLIMATERRA; 1,4°C/-4,9°C. CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-6,5°C

16: CLIMATERRA; -0,5°C/-7,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,8°C/-6,9°C

19: CLIMATERRA; 1,0°C/-0,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,2°C/-5,5ºC

20: CLIMATERRA; 4,6°C/-2,0°C. CRUZEIRO; 3,6°C/-4,2°C

21: CLIMATERRA; 4,5°C/-2,2°C. CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

23: CLIMATERRA; 1,2°C/-5,2°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,0°C/-7,0°C

24: CLIMATERRA; -4,8°C/-9,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -6,0°C/-15,2ºC

25: CLIMATERRA; 0,6°C/-2,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,0°C/-5,0°C NEVE/INAP

26: CLIMATERRA; -3,1°C/-6,0°C. CRUZEIRO; -6,3°C/-14,8°C * NEVE/M.IGREJA/INAP

27: CLIMATERRA; -2,6°C/-8,6°C. CRUZEIRO; -4,0°C/-8,5C

28: CLIMATERRA; -2,0°C/-7,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -5,0°C/-9,0°C

29: CLIMATERRA; -3,7°C/-10,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -7,3°C/-19,0ºC

30: CLIMATERRA; 0,6°C/-4,5°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,4°C/-6,2°C

31: CLIMATERRA; 3,7°C/-2,7°C. CRUZEIRO; 1,0°C/-4,0°C

TOTAL/MÊS/GEADA; 18 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/MÊS: 3 DIA (S). * FORA DA ESTAÇÃO.

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/MÊS: CLIMATERRA; 9 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 14 DIA(S)

TOTAL/ANO/GEADA; 45 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/ANO: 6 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/ANO: CLIMATERRA; 16 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 31 DIA(S)


AGOSTO 2007; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

01: CLIMATERRA; 4,3°C/-2,4°C. CRUZEIRO; -°C/-°C

05: CLIMATERRA; 1,6°C/-2,9°C. CRUZEIRO; -0,5°C/-4,8°C

07: CLIMATERRA; 3,0°C/-3,4°C. CRUZEIRO; 0,0°C/-5,0°C CHUVA CONGELADA/NEVE INAP.

08: CLIMATERRA; -1,5°C/-9,0°C. CRUZEIRO; -4,9°C/-14,5°C 

11: CLIMATERRA; 0,8°C/-4,4°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,8°C/-5,8°C 

12: CLIMATERRA; 2,0°C/-4,4°C. CRUZEIRO; -1,2°C/-5,7°C

20: CLIMATERRA; 2,3°C/-0,3°C. CRUZEIRO; 0,5°C/-3,0°C

21: CLIMATERRA; -3,9ºC/-9,8°C. CRUZEIRO; -5,5°C/-13,0ºC

22: CLIMATERRA; 1,8°C/-4,4°C. CRUZEIRO; 2,2°C/-7,5°C

27: CLIMATERRA; 1,8°C/-3,0°C. CRUZEIRO; -0,2°C/-5,0°C CHUVA CONG/*NEVE/INAP EM URUPEMA, CRUZEIRO E M.IGREJA.

28: CLIMATERRA; -3,2°C/-7,4°C. CRUZEIRO; -5,8°C/-9,5°C

29: CLIMATERRA; -0,2°C/-4,3°C. CRUZEIRO; -2,2°C/-6,5°C


TOTAL/MÊS/GEADA; 12 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/MÊS: 2 DIA (S). * FORA DA ESTAÇÃO.

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/MÊS: CLIMATERRA; 4 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 8 DIA(S)

TOTAL/ANO/GEADA; 57 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/ANO: 8 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/ANO: CLIMATERRA; 20 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 39 DIA(S)


SETEMBRO 2007; 

DIAS/MÍNIMAS/RELVA; 

10: CLIMATERRA; 9,5°C/-0,3°C. CRUZEIRO; 3,5ºC/-3,0°C


TOTAL/MÊS/GEADA; 01 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/MÊS: 0 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/MÊS: CLIMATERRA; 0 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 0 DIA(S)

TOTAL/ANO/GEADA; 58 DIAS. 

DIAS COM NEVE/ANO: 8 DIA (S). 

MÍNIMA NEGATIVA/ANO: CLIMATERRA; 20 DIA(S) E CRUZEIRO; 39 DIA(S)


Material produzido pela Climaterra. É vedada a divulgação das informações sem a menção expressa da fonte.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (12 Set 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*

Agora Estamos Com FORTE ONDA DE CALOR, Talvez A Mais Longa Em Setembro Ou No Começo De Setembro. Até Agora Estamos Com Média De Dezembro, Quase 6ºc Acima Do Normal.


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: TEMPO EM S.JOAQUIM, CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m. EM SANTA CATA*



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Agora Estamos Com FORTE ONDA DE CALOR, Talvez A Mais Longa Em Setembro Ou No Começo De Setembro. Até Agora Estamos Com Média De Dezembro, Quase 6ºc Acima Do Normal.



Bons olhos o vejam!


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Out 2007 às 10:03)

*Re: Tempo em S.Joaquim, cidade mais fria do Brasil, entre 1320 a 1440 m. em Santa Cat*

Ola ronaldo! 

De facto já conhecia a tua cidade e a tua região, particularmente porque sendo fria e com neve frequente, acompanho as noticias que vou vendo... 
Parabens pela iniciativa aki no fórum e continuação de bom trabalho!

cumprimentos!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Fev 2008 às 04:15)

*Re: Tempo em S.Joaquim, cidade mais fria do Brasil, entre 1320 a 1440 m. em Santa Cat*

JANEIRO; 

S.JOAQUIM 

NESTE ANO FECHOU COM AS SEGUINTES MÉDIAS; 

INMET; 

21,0/12,6/16,0/196,1 mm 
-2,1/-0,5/-1,2/+28,6 mm (1955/2007) 

CLIMATERRA 

22,2/12,8/16,7/151,6 mm 
-2,3/-0,7/-1,2/-19,9 mm (1999/2007) 

O MAIS FRIO DESDE A ABERTURA DA ESTAÇÃO. 

INMET 

-MAIS FRIO EM 26 ANOS, PERDE PARA 1982 (15,8°C) 
-QUARTO MAIS FRIO EM 54 ANOS 
- MÉDIA MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA, JUNTO COM 1990, EM 54 ANOS. 

FPOLIS/INMET 

MÉDIAS 

27,8/21,1/24,5 SIMPLES 

-12 DIAS COM MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DE 20,0ºC ( POSSIVELMENTE ESTÁ ENTRE OS 5 JANEIROS QUE MAIS MÍNIMAS BAIXAS TEVE NA SÉRIE 1911/2007) 
MÉDIA MÍNIMA E MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA DESDE 1990 
MAIS FRIO DESDE 1990 
UM DOS MAIORES PERÍODOS SEGUIDOS COM MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DE 20,0 SEGUIDOS, FORAM 8 DIAS (21 A 2, PODE SER, TAMBÉM, UM DOS MAIORES JÁ REGISTRADOS EM JANEIRO, TALVEZ APENAS EM 1979 POSSA TER TIDO ALGO PARECIDO, POIS A MÉDIA MÍNIMA FOI DE 19,5, ÚNICA ABAIXO DE 20,0 NA SÉRIE 1911/2007. 

A REGIÃO DE FRAIBURGO 

JANEIRO MAIS FRIO EM 17 ANOS , JUNTO COM 1994, MÉDIA DE 19,1. 

URUSSANGA SEM REGISTRAR NENHUMA TEMPERATURA IGUAL OU ACIMA DE 30,0 ENTRE 17 A 31 DE JANEIRO, QUANDO A MÉDIA MÁXIMA É DE +-31ºC. 

FONTE; INMET/CLIMATERRA.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Tempo em S.Joaquim, cidade mais fria do Brasil, entre 1320 a 1440 m. em Santa Cat*

Verão fresquinho ai por São Joaquim. Em Florinópolis já não se pode dizer o mesmo, essas mínimas são um pouco elevadas, para os nossos padrões.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Fev 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Tempo em S.Joaquim, cidade mais fria do Brasil, entre 1320 a 1440 m. em Santa Cat*



Dan disse:


> Verão fresquinho ai por São Joaquim. Em Florinópolis já não se pode dizer o mesmo, essas mínimas são um pouco elevadas, para os nossos padrões.



PARA FPOLIS É MUITO FRESCO, É COMUM NÃO BAIXAR DE 20,0 DURANTE QUASE TODO O MÊS E QDO BAIXA É 1/2/3 NOITE EM MÉDIA. E DO DIA 21 DE JANEIRO ATÉ HOJE, QUASE TODOAS ABAIXO DE 20,0 E PODERÁ QUEBRAR O RECORDE NA SEGUNDA OU TERÇA.


----------

